# Cali's Kush Journal..19 Clones/2000 Watts.



## CALIGROWN (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok so I'm starting my first R.I.U. journal. You will see what happens when 20 O.G. Kush clones get 1000 watts from the gate..Im going to try and keep them fairly small and im not topping or super cropping..What I'm going for on this one is a pretty uniform grow..lots of big tops. And my end result will hopefully be between 1 pound dry weight to 2 pounds dry weight. I think with the correct conditions this will be accomplished fairly easily. The clones arrived today and will be siting under my 250 watt hps for the day till I get the rest of the new room ready for them..Pictures of the clones and the room will be posted later today along with pictures of the Train Wreck I am harvesting today and tomorrow as well. Everyone here has been great since the day I joined the R.I.U. family so I wanted to start a journal from day 1 to share with everyone..Hope you enjoy and when it's done we can all blaze up a fat kush spliff.


----------



## atlantadirect (Jan 14, 2008)

I look forward to watching this grow progress. Are you growing in soil or hydroponically? Also, I just want to confirm something I thought I read somewhere, is there a heuristic that says 50 watts per a plant is a good number to shoot for? I only ask because that is the ratio you have for this grow.


----------



## dankforall (Jan 14, 2008)

Good Luck with the grow. I will be watching to see. I hope you get what you want out of them.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 14, 2008)

good luck on your grow cant wate for pic's


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Guys,...im Actually Going To Delete This Thread And Start A New One Because I Ended Up Getting More Then Just Og Kush....i Have Quite A Variety...so Im Going To Get It Going In Just A Few Hours..i Am Still Trying To Get My Room Finished And Transplant The Clones Into Soil....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok so i guess I'll keep the same thread. Well I ended up with some Lavender, O.G KUSH, MASTER KUSG, CRYSTAL BUD, and 2 others but im smoked out so ill check what they are in the morning.. Anyways im almost done with the room and I got all the clones in pots.I have a box fan for exhaust and a little fan aimed at the light backed up to a cracked window blowing cold air towards the light..Im going soil all organic...worm castings for veg and bat shit and fox farm nutes for flower...here are some pics of todays activities....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

tomorrow i will post more pics of the room and the train wreck hanging to dry....


----------



## Lacy (Jan 15, 2008)

_Impressive Cali. You have obviously done your homework._
_Nice selection of clones too so you are off to a great start._
_I would leave the thread as it is and just build on it._
_You are going to have a lot of visitors!!!!!!!!!_

_I haven't done clones in about 12 years but I found some cloning gel packs that i purchased for my various clematis from LeeValley, and I might use them._

_Hubby doesn't want me to because they will be more plants._

_I don't see the probelm  j/k_

_I just noticed your plants in that last pic and have to ask you if perhaps the light is too hot for them right now? They look like they are getting fried._

_Maybe I'm wrong._

_Can you take a close up of just one or two of the plants. I know lights are certainly not my 'thing' BUT I'm not sure they are doing well right now._


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

here are some of the smaller buds of the train wreck...i clipped the last of it today...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Impressive Cali. You have obviously done your homework._
> _Nice selection of clones too so you are off to a great start._
> _I would leave the thread as it is and just build on it._
> _You are going to have a lot of visitors!!!!!!!!!_
> ...


yea they are good....they were a little dry when I got them today so ive been keeping them moist since I transplanted them..they will look healthier in a couple days....some look great some look a bit rough...but im gonna take good care of them..i have faith in my skillzzzzzzzz...don't you have some indoor going now also??


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

also when I took the pics they had only been under the light for less then 5 minutes....im giving them 18/6 and keeping the light high for the first few days...but already i can tell they like it in there new home..and they better it cost me some money and I had to drive to Berkley to get the clones so they have had a rough day just like me...but the plus about all of this happening when it did is it was my birthday...so i worked hard but the present to myself ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 15, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> also when I took the pics they had only been under the light for less then 5 minutes....im giving them 18/6 and keeping the light high for the first few days...but already i can tell they like it in there new home..and they better it cost me some money and I had to drive to Berkley to get the clones so they have had a rough day just like me...but the plus about all of this happening when it did is it was my birthday...so i worked hard but the present to myself ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!


 
if i could buy clones...................... holy shit, i would be in jail. 
one day i hope our laws ease


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> if i could buy clones...................... holy shit, i would be in jail.
> one day i hope our laws ease


they will....sooner rather then later I would think


----------



## Lacy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Yeah thats true cali. you know what you are doin.' They are new and just going through some adjustment. *
*A bit of plant shock with some of dem.*

*I hope you weren't insulted*

*Yes Cali. i have some plants growing and have my new 1000 watt light. I got it yesterday. I am gonna post some pics later on plus some peeps want me to show them how to top properly etc etc.*

*I'm trying to be more helpful but I am always so afraid that i will come across as cocky. You know what i mean?*

*This is going to be one very exciting thread and i will keep my eye open for you.*


CALIGROWN said:


> yea they are good....they were a little dry when I got them today so ive been keeping them moist since I transplanted them..they will look healthier in a couple days....some look great some look a bit rough...but im gonna take good care of them..i have faith in my skillzzzzzzzz...don't you have some indoor going now also??


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

i wasn't offended at all....it just reminded me of some facts I left out....plus im baked right now and it's 3:30 am here.....but it was a long, good day so im trying to put my feet up and smoke for a little bit..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

well my temp has been about 76 since I started the fans...but im sure it will be warmer in the day time...maybe ill just hook the air up to the hood anyways....how it is now its nice and quiet..if I hook the squirrel fans up its going to be LOUD.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

excellent set up.....clones will be great I'm sure.....moine too a coon's age to walk forward.....I was worried, and ultimately just left them and watered....left them alone pretty much...and now they are going like gangbusters....

love your shot of the trainwreck....GREAT lighting, and composition......really a neat photograph! I'll keep checking in and good luck!

BTW - belated Happy BirthdaY!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> excellent set up.....clones will be great I'm sure.....moine too a coon's age to walk forward.....I was worried, and ultimately just left them and watered....left them alone pretty much...and now they are going like gangbusters....
> 
> love your shot of the trainwreck....GREAT lighting, and composition......really a neat photograph! I'll keep checking in and good luck!
> 
> BTW - belated Happy BirthdaY!!


your fookin awsome tahoethank you


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

here.s a big one...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

haqhahaha ..... look what that trainwreck has done to your brain.....hahahahahaha neat shot!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

thats what it does to you in real life...everything around your head turns
blue, you get a Hitler mustache, and your eyes turn beat red...stuff is crazy


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

hahahahaI'll bet....I am still trying to decide whats next for me....C99, Peak19, MT, GDP, trainwreck......so many freakin choices!....good luck with that...I wish we could share...hehehehehe!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

i heard that lemon skunk is good....and the lavender is real good..i just saw a bunch of those lavender plants about to be harvested..they were so purple..leaves and buds..really a crazy sight..we will see if mine get that way...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

oh yea...that must have been a cool sight......there really are so many choices....as a really small time groer.....I'll be 90 by the time I get around to all that I would like to do....hahahahaha...maybe thats not such a bad thing! hahahahahahaa


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

no its not...i always say to my girl how funny our stories to our grand kids will be compared to the stories we were told as kids.....think about it and you will laugh..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

yea totally.....stories to tell!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

who can guess what my grow room is???? bedroom?? storage room??closet???


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

hahahahah why would we guess...its all lies anyway....hahahahaha...that is what you say right? hahahahahaha....ok ok ok ok.....its the plumber with the wrench in the bathroom?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

yup...........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

it was a closet...i took the doors off and extended it out about 3 feet....i love it its in my bedroom...i get to sleep with them..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

you too can get help for that affliction.....geezzz....sleeping with your plants......LDB is humping his...you're sleeping with yours...I guess I'm the weirdo for not doin' anything like that! hahahahahahaha! does dreaming about your plants count?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> you too can get help for that affliction.....geezzz....sleeping with your plants......LDB is humping his...you're sleeping with yours...I guess I'm the weirdo for not doin' anything like that! hahahahahahaha! does dreaming about your plants count?


yes it counts...and i like them close to me because i know if im comfortable they are too...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

hahahahaha.....how frickin' poooffyy is that! hahahahahaha....j/k .......lots of love....the plants accept a lot of love and respond accordingly!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> yes it counts...and i like them close to me because i know if im comfortable they are too...


"it's also where the home defense is if you know what I mean"


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

totally true....totally true....


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Jan 15, 2008)

roger that , when i go to my rooms i would get mesmerized just stare at my plants the wife would come down and say what are you doing , i say watching them grow lol .


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

Bear's Blunts said:


> roger that , when i go to my rooms i would get mesmerized just stare at my plants the wife would come down and say what are you doing , i say watching them grow lol .


lol... yea i know that all to well...i have a chair in the room so i can sit and smoke with them....she comes in and laughs at me..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

ok so today I added an osculating fan and took the closet doors out of the grow room...my temp is around 80-82...they dont appear to be burning under the light but ill keep an eye on them..and im going to need to cat proof it better because my cats are being nosy...any ideas????? I will post pics soon of the train wreck harvest hanging to dry..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

so here are some pictures of the train wreck..its only been drying over night...and also some hash.."1st choice for me"...hope you guys enjoy





IF YOU LOOK CLOSE YOU CAN SEE HOW HUGE THE CALYX'S ARE AND HOW MANY...










"THE GUARDER OF CLIPPINGS"





GOOOOOOOD HASH............


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

holy cramoly.....chunk o'hash......how wonderful is that! awesome, thanks for sharing.....walk on man!


----------



## smartfood (Jan 15, 2008)

Damn, nice hash! How many plants + what size to make all that?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

2 thai tanic plants grown indoor.......fairly large plants...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

has anyone else here grown "lavender"? im curious what kind of veg nuts they like?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

EVERYTHING STILL LOOKS GOOD....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2008)

i don't know why you drug me into your evil doings but i'm here now.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

evil doings????


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 15, 2008)

you make beautiful hash my friend

what percentage of the bud you grow goes into making hash?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2008)

that hash looked somewhat evil. some of those strains are pretty evil. your avatar is evil.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

i love this avatar.......and I thought we were going to make trenton a canna basket of goodies....but i guess he doesn't need them now that his stress level has decreased...lol


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> you make beautiful hash my friend
> 
> what percentage of the bud you grow goes into making hash?


just the frosty clippings and the little buds at the bottom of the plants..maybe 5%


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 15, 2008)

then you grow lots of dank =]=]=]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> i love this avatar.......and I thought we were going to make trenton a canna basket of goodies....but i guess he doesn't need them now that his stress level has decreased...lol



if anything his landlord.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

so the other strains that got got too high to remember yesterday are CHERRY BOMB ANS STRAWBERRY COUGH O.G. KUSH AND LAVENDER..


----------



## trenton (Jan 16, 2008)

Just the thread and yeah, wheres my basket of goodies. Oh I forgot to mention. I am buying the EZ cloner 60 site aeroponic system. Roots clones in about 5 -7 days max. You know I have the grand daddy purple and Sour Diesel. Anyone who has helped me with my grow gets clones for free as long as your local. NO joke...
Also. Great job Calligrown. Ill be in this thread till the end. What size buckets are you using. Have you or are you transplanting more than once?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 16, 2008)

trenton said:


> Just the thread and yeah, wheres my basket of goodies. Oh I forgot to mention. I am buying the EZ cloner 60 site aeroponic system. Roots clones in about 5 -7 days max. You know I have the grand daddy purple and Sour Diesel. Anyone who has helped me with my grow gets clones for free as long as your local. NO joke...
> Also. Great job Calligrown. Ill be in this thread till the end. What size buckets are you using. Have you or are you transplanting more than once?


they are 3.5 gallon short/wide containers..and im not transplanting I got them in oasis cubes and put them straight into the big pots..no need to waste perfectly good soil right...and same goes for you if you want to try this lavender or the kush or any of the 4 lovely strains you know your welcome all day...."NOR-CAL FARMERS UNION #420"


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 16, 2008)

hahahaha love your last statement there.....NCFU#420! good one!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 16, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha love your last statement there.....NCFU#420! good one!


lol...yea I thought you guys would get a kick out of that.....maybe I'll make t-shirts and have a contest...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2008)

hahhahahahah...................my wife came home with it a month ago.  that's the back. the front says "local 420". it's a 2 X.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 16, 2008)

damn it fdd...........i thought I was being original too..oh well i think ill still get some shirts made...could use some ideas on a contest though....let me know if you guys have 1 in mind..ill start the design for the shirts tonight...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought ur badge was cool.....but....that has just gota be the coolest thing yet.....what a hoot that would be.....a biker gang of us all on harley's with leather jackets with this huge patch on the back (and the badges on the front!....!!!  cruise the PCH101....ahahahaha!! with the appropriate frequency of smoke breaks along the way to watch gray whales 'n stuff! 


fdd2blk said:


> hahhahahahah............View attachment 57338.......my wife came home with it a month ago.  that's the back. the front says "local 420". it's a 2 X.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 16, 2008)

nice going cali, been wanting to see a grow of yours. I'll keep a look out! 

Stem


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks stem...and yea tahoe....but you guys can be on harley's ill be on my suzuki gsxr 1000.....we could hit the buffet at the Jackson casino...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 16, 2008)

hahahaha......I'd rather do the sportbike thing myseslf too.....but then I never tried cruising much....always wanna be on the edge......


CALIGROWN said:


> thanks stem...and yea tahoe....but you guys can be on harley's ill be on my suzuki gsxr 1000.....we could hit the buffet at the Jackson casino...


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 16, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> here are some of the smaller buds of the train wreck...i clipped the last of it today...


mike from the looks of it you were BIT early


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 16, 2008)

who is mike???and those are the bottom nugs...it just kept making more bud the whole time in flower.but thanks for the comment...


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 16, 2008)

Where the pics of the bike. I want to drule

I have had my gear and Lin but no bike


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 16, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Where the pics of the bike. I want to drule
> 
> I have had my gear and Lin but no bike








ill post more tomorrow after i wash her...


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 16, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> who is mike???and those are the bottom nugs...it just kept making more bud the whole time in flower.but thanks for the comment...


 
bottom nugs usually ripen first! thats all sorry for the name mix up


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 16, 2008)

So here is today's update..not to much to update you with because it going pretty good so far..not too much growth yet but it's only been a few days...It looks like the cherry bomb and the O.G.Kush are doing the best so far..I havn't fed yet just plain water for now...The pots are drying out pretty quick so I drenched 1 of the lavenders to see how it does..If it likes I'll probably drench them all one good time and then go from there..I'll probably start on the feed in about a week or so but Im still a little curious on what you guys think is a good veg nute..I have used Peters, Fox Farm and AN. But kind of curious to see what else is out there...So today I went to walmart and got something to cool the room a little...very simple and only 10 bucks...It's a dryer kit and duct tape...lol..so here are pics of the ghetto ac unit(that works awsome) and the girls..and I hooked the hose to the window where the ice cold air sits and funneled it into the room, connected it to the back of a small strong fan and presto!!!! 5-9 degree drop in temp...i love being frugal...


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 16, 2008)

even lower buds ripen and smoke

ill be watchin ya


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 16, 2008)

watch ya got there??? i got some lavender going im hoping it turns out similar


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 17, 2008)

well anyways the room is still real cool and my cheap shit is working good..


----------



## dankykush (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks caligrown your journal has been very helpful. I just picked up a 1000 watt xtra sun system yesterday and was wondering about cooling duct. So the duct doesn't have to be hooked up to the light? just from a cooler air too a fan on the inside?


----------



## splifman (Jan 17, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> even lower buds ripen and smoke
> 
> ill be watchin ya


Great looking lavender there - I'm assuming its lavender. One of the next ones on my list to grow. Can you tell me your opinion of the high??


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 17, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> even lower buds ripen and smoke
> 
> ill be watchin ya


tag, you're it!

lol, what strain is that abud? looks blue...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 17, 2008)

dankykush said:


> thanks caligrown your journal has been very helpful. I just picked up a 1000 watt xtra sun system yesterday and was wondering about cooling duct. So the duct doesn't have to be hooked up to the light? just from a cooler air too a fan on the inside?


it depends on the size of the room...if you can cool it enough by just pumping cold air into the room then go for it...it works for me


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 17, 2008)

the temp is staying nice and cool...here it is in the middle of the day....and the plants have shown a little growth over night so i think they are pretty much out of shock from the trip here and the transplant into soil and hid lighting from oasis cubes and florescent...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 17, 2008)

alright so im about to go to the hydro shop and just wanted to ask one last time some nute recommendations....i would like to try something new..


----------



## stemseed (Jan 17, 2008)

tckfui has good success with BC nutes... and they're cheap.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 17, 2008)

stemseed said:


> tckfui has good success with BC nutes... and they're cheap.


then that will be the winner..........ill pick it up if they have it...if not a second choice maybe??


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 17, 2008)

what you get for $121.00 at the hydro store...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 17, 2008)

anyone used this flora nova before?? just wonder what your thoughts were..


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 17, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> anyone used this flora nova before?? just wonder what your thoughts were..


i use gh three part, flora micro, gro and bloom. i love this stuff as it allows the user to tweak and alter the formula to fit each individual strain. versatility at it's best


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 17, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> i use gh three part, flora micro, gro and bloom. i love this stuff as it allows the user to tweak and alter the formula to fit each individual strain. versatility at it's best


mine is 2 part.....can I add the flora micro


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 17, 2008)

anyone else use the flora nova 2 step??


----------



## chewy*barber (Jan 17, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> anyone else use the flora nova 2 step??


Use 3 part -

How the hell do you get 800 + post in two months? 

You been in confinement?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 17, 2008)

i help a lot of people


----------



## termite (Jan 18, 2008)

Iv been seening some wierd stuff on this forum this is just more than a weed forum a person might as well march down to the jail house and turn themselfs in ATT: Watch all photo posts those that have already posted genuine facials and product are FUCKED


----------



## krillianred (Jan 18, 2008)

????
////////////////////


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

termite said:


> Iv been seening some wierd stuff on this forum this is just more than a weed forum a person might as well march down to the jail house and turn themselfs in ATT: Watch all photo posts those that have already posted genuine facials and product are FUCKED


what are you talking about


----------



## OverGrowTheWorld (Jan 18, 2008)

ya i have the 2 step GH and its a blast to work with so easy n my plants have always been healthy and also get the dry andliquid kool bloom that GH makes and ur buds will fuckin explode man


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

i got dr. hornby's big bud to add to the gh flower nute...


----------



## OverGrowTheWorld (Jan 18, 2008)

coool more or less shits all the same, nice plants tho ,ur takin good care


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

OverGrowTheWorld said:


> coool more or less shits all the same, nice plants tho ,ur takin good care


thanks man.......


----------



## OverGrowTheWorld (Jan 18, 2008)

As u prolly kno that GH shit is pretty cockpacked fulla jam so it'll do wonders, watch n b amazed


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

yea its black...shit is crazy...but dude at the hydro store said it would make it easy on me with more plants....they drink lots of water..


----------



## krillianred (Jan 18, 2008)

none drink water


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

krillianred said:


> none drink water


go on.....................


----------



## OverGrowTheWorld (Jan 18, 2008)

i think thats all he had..lol


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

give him a minute to come up with something clever...


----------



## OverGrowTheWorld (Jan 18, 2008)

so how far along r ur plants now cali?


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Just read through and great job and keep it up hasselhoff


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

OverGrowTheWorld said:


> so how far along r ur plants now cali?


man i just harvested some snow cap, great white shark, thai-tanic, and train wreck last week......now I have these baby clones i got about 4 days ago....so they are about 2 weeks old..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

funnyguy said:


> Just read through and great job and keep it up hasselhoff


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 18, 2008)

termite said:


> Iv been seening some wierd stuff on this forum this is just more than a weed forum a person might as well march down to the jail house and turn themselfs in ATT: Watch all photo posts those that have already posted genuine facials and product are FUCKED


 
This is a perfect example of someone smoking cannabis higher in cbd than thc...

Quit being paranoid... that's for kids.

I do however agree that amongst the paranoid community here at riu a mod posting a thread entitled 'post a picture of yourself' could lead to some inner turmoils.

Not only is the above post questioning the integrity of every member on this site, it is also questioning the integrity of riu himself. I mean what are you saying? That rollitup's a fraud?

Well I can vouch that he isn't. Unless of course i too am in on the action, GK too? What a fraud that is, all those books and dvds he's got published. Yeah right.

You know there's a reason this site is 18 and over only.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 18, 2008)

funnyguy said:


> Just read through and great job and keep it up hasselhoff


You shouldn't have said that, now everyone's going to know who he is.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> This is a perfect example of someone smoking cannabis higher in cbd than thc...
> 
> Quit being paranoid... that's for kids.
> 
> ...


thank you sir......


----------



## krillianred (Jan 18, 2008)

some us some more photos. i come to these things for visualssss.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

I post pictures every day...they will come later today...


----------



## deucedub (Jan 18, 2008)

cool...cant wait to see em. ill get some pics up soon too...think its crazy but i bet i can get something fat outta my computer case!....wait and see!


----------



## dankforall (Jan 18, 2008)

termite said:


> Iv been seening some wierd stuff on this forum this is just more than a weed forum a person might as well march down to the jail house and turn themselfs in ATT: Watch all photo posts those that have already posted genuine facials and product are FUCKED


WTF you are a dumb ass. You have pics posted!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

^^^^^lol........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

pretty much the same progress today. Most are doing well, some are looking a little weak like when I got them. But it's only been 4 days since I received them and they are all still alive so thats a plus. I think some are just not as strong as others, but i'm sure they will pull out of it. Here are some pics of the bad and good, and also of the grow room's own security features.....also I took a pic of my handy watering tool...it saves my back in that tight space...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

OH YEA I9 FORGOT THE SECURITY...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2008)

nice kitties.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> nice kitties.


thanks.......dont you have an all black female?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> thanks.......dont you have an all black female?



this one? she has shorter hair though.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

im a cat person more then dogs id say.....cats dont try to lick your face and chew up digital scales and cell phones...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

how do the clones look to you? for 4 days home..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> how do the clones look to you? for 4 days home..




a little crispy but recovering.


----------



## Pizip (Jan 18, 2008)

looks like its coming alomg pretty good.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

Pizip said:


> looks like its coming alomg pretty good.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

so tomorrow im thinking about getting the 6 inch ducting going to the light.....but I'm still wondering if I REALLY need it..I suppose I might need it more while flowering, so I might as well get it done now right? Any suggestions about how I should set it up from the pics?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

alright well I got the 6 inch ducting and some fans today...dont need a filter cause I love the smell....lol...but Im wondering should I pull air through the light from one side of the light or both??


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

so no suggestions??


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well at least the are all alive!....lol.....keep up the good work bro! Im sure they will flourish.


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

threw one side and out the other is what I'd be doing.... But I'm no expert.. Nice pics though


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2008)

i have glass on my hood. i pull out of one side thru the vents. i don't use any filters.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have glass on my hood. i pull out of one side thru the vents. i don't use any filters.


thats what i was wondering...but I could also run it out both sides because I have a duct already ran to my window for cold air.....so i could just pull the cold air through the hood right?? but im worried about moisture in the hood too..


----------



## krillianred (Jan 19, 2008)

why do you cut the leaves like that? (sorry noob question)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

krillianred said:


> why do you cut the leaves like that? (sorry noob question)


well when you make clones you sometimes want to cut away excess leaf so the cutting will focus on making roots...


----------



## krillianred (Jan 20, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> well when you make clones you sometimes want to cut away excess leaf so the cutting will focus on making roots...


 
interesting


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 20, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> alright well I got the 6 inch ducting and some fans today...dont need a filter cause I love the smell....lol...but Im wondering should I pull air through the light from one side of the light or both??





CALIGROWN said:


> thats what i was wondering...but I could also run it out both sides because I have a duct already ran to my window for cold air.....so i could just pull the cold air through the hood right?? but im worried about moisture in the hood too..



I like the idea of you running the A/C duct through your light hood and out the other side. That to me sounds like a sure fire way to keep the lighting cool and the room cool.

There's a lot of beautiful strains in your room and I'll be in here frequently. I'm new to the forum and new to my first grow so I'm interested in meeting some people.

Good luck, it looks great.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> I like the idea of you running the A/C duct through your light hood and out the other side. That to me sounds like a sure fire way to keep the lighting cool and the room cool.
> 
> There's a lot of beautiful strains in your room and I'll be in here frequently. I'm new to the forum and new to my first grow so I'm interested in meeting some people.
> 
> Good luck, it looks great.


thanks man.....always happy to see new people.....so I went ahead and just left the light un-cooled and hooked up a better intake/exhaust system...ghetto style..but ill tell you what, it works great..ill post some pics shortly but I just used 4 inch ducting, 2 hoses running from a cracked window to a fan enclosed in a box and aimed up at the ceiling..the exhaust is the same style but sucking air from the ceiling and ground..they are placed on opposite ends of the room...when just the intake fan is on its about 78 and when I flip on the exhaust it drops to 72-73 within 2 minutes..so im pretty sure I have it dialed in good...brb with pics..


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 20, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> thanks man.....always happy to see new people.....so I went ahead and just left the light un-cooled and hooked up a better intake/exhaust system...ghetto style..but ill tell you what, it works great..ill post some pics shortly but I just used 4 inch ducting, 2 hoses running from a cracked window to a fan enclosed in a box and aimed up at the ceiling..the exhaust is the same style but sucking air from the ceiling and ground..they are placed on opposite ends of the room...when just the intake fan is on its about 78 and when I flip on the exhaust it drops to 72-73 within 2 minutes..so im pretty sure I have it dialed in good...brb with pics..


Thats awesome man. You have it down to an art, and you didn't spend a lot of money.

Luckily for us Canadians, we have a cold winter. Heat isn't even an issue, we have an radiant oil heater that has a manual thermostat/shut off. So we set it at the temperature of what we want in the room, and it will shut off if it gets too hot. 

If you're lights don't get too hot then you definitely didn't need to run that cold air directly through, but at least you always know its an option!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

SO HERE IS THE INTAKE LOOKING DOWN AT IT...





HERE IS THE EXHAUSE..IT SITS ON A DRESSER JUST OUTSIDE THE GROW ROOM..





THE EXHAUST HOSE ON THE CEILING..





THE EXHAUST HOSE ON THE GROUND...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

and I dont know if you can tell by the picture, but they are liking the flora nova 1 step veg nute...im fairly shocked at the progress so far...everything is turning green again and most are showing new growth...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Hey. Where'd ya get that pic of my dad Cali??? *


*There are a lot of ideas and directions for this type of thing in this very site. I have found some great plans for an entire exhaust system 'cause i am getting ready to do that soon.*

*I am going to use some type of charcoal filter 'cause although i love the smell of weed, our home is smellin' a little TOO funky right now.*

*Looking good Cali.*


CALIGROWN said:


> thats what i was wondering...but I could also run it out both sides because I have a duct already ran to my window for cold air.....so i could just pull the cold air through the hood right?? but im worried about moisture in the hood too..


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Ohg cool. I didn't see the pics. I'm on dial up so ity sometimes takes forever .....*
*cool...I'm gonna be watchin' what you are up to..*
*Awesome.*

*I have a roughed in bathroom and I think we have a stink pipe we are gonna connect our air to. At least we are hoping it is.*


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ohg cool. I didn't see the pics. I'm on dial up so ity sometimes takes forever .....*
> *cool...I'm gonna be watchin' what you are up to..*
> *Awesome.*
> 
> *I have a roughed in bathroom and I think we have a stink pipe we are gonna connect our air to. At least we are hoping it is.*


yea just try things till you find something that works...then build off that..thats what I do when Im on a budget..which is often lately..lol


----------



## YaPeRs (Jan 20, 2008)

yay nice set up nice pic,s too
i got about 60 cuttings ready for my next grow wich starts in about 2 or 3 weeks time,
i got a camera naw so i can post pic,s to
i wish you well


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

YaPeRs said:


> yay nice set up nice pic,s too
> i got about 60 cuttings ready for my next grow wich starts in about 2 or 3 weeks time,
> i got a camera naw so i can post pic,s to
> i wish you well


thanks....let me know when your journal is up..


----------



## YaPeRs (Jan 20, 2008)

journal lol help me out here do i realy wanna start a journal spose i could ,,,,,,
the plants talk to me so i sopose i could tell yo what they say ok kooll lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> and I dont know if you can tell by the picture, but they are liking the flora nova 1 step veg nute...im fairly shocked at the progress so far...everything is turning green again and most are showing new growth...



i knew you'd save them.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i knew you'd save them.


I think im going to lose 1.....one of the lavenders...it looked pretty hurt when I got it and it isn't doing any better.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 20, 2008)

Seems everything is still looking good .


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Seems everything is still looking good .


yea they look good....im going to water with plain ph'd water in a little while...no nutes today...


----------



## BluntM4n (Jan 20, 2008)

How much did this set up cost you?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

maybe 300 or 400 total....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

200 for the light(used) and other then the clones I just spent small amounts of money at walmart and the hydro store...


----------



## trenton (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry I dissapeared from your thread. Im catching up now.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

trenton said:


> Sorry I dissapeared from your thread. Im catching up now.


thats ok....it will be here for about 3 more months....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

So today I think I get to just kick back and let them do there thing...I got the temp. dialed in and I dont think I will need to water...pics to come in about an hour....and was considering adding my second 1000 and another trey of clones...what do you think??


----------



## OverGrowTheWorld (Jan 21, 2008)

hell ya, how many u got in the works right meow?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

OverGrowTheWorld said:


> hell ya, how many u got in the works right meow?


20 clones


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

here are some pics for today...they are growing pretty fast...the kush is starting slow as far as height, but it is growing wider and thicker...I think the cherry bomb is growing faster then the others...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

so I went and looked at some clones....nice strains...purple kush, lemon skunk, and haze..but with every purchase you get free SPIDER MITES!!!!!!! what a deal right?????


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 21, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> pretty much the same progress today. Most are doing well, some are looking a little weak like when I got them. But it's only been 4 days since I received them and they are all still alive so thats a plus. I think some are just not as strong as others, but i'm sure they will pull out of it. Here are some pics of the bad and good, and also of the grow room's own security features.....also I took a pic of my handy watering tool...it saves my back in that tight space...


Im curious so you leave your light in one position the whole time?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2008)

they look a lot better. funny what some good care will get ya'.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

yes I leave my light in the same position...i move it up or down but not around..its easier to move the plants...


and I know fdd it only takes a little common sense for the most part....well maybe more then a little but.....................


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

i might be adding some "cheese" clones to the grow tomorrow...will keep you posted...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

yea im excited...im pretty sure its the real deal...but im worried about the price...sometimes these places are stupid high with the pric3es when they get a rare one in....


----------



## krillianred (Jan 22, 2008)

ive heard ppl sell their clones for a lot of money....?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is the Great White Shark from green house seeds.....been curing in a jar for 3 weeks..
looks red to me...but it is frosty, the shit box camera doesn't do it justice...


----------



## smokenchoke310 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is beautiful.....I admire sum good weed.... I want to try it... do they sell that at compassions club never heard of it.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

i just vended half a pound to the wellness center in sacramento


----------



## smokenchoke310 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thats wonderful....I would cop sum but livin in Southern Ca...wanna make a trip down there 2 the bay area...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2008)

very nice cali.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 22, 2008)

O M G.

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

ok...so now im starting to feel like trenton.....so im about a week in to this grow and the other night I got into it with my neighbor(not the first time) about his lack of respect for the neighbors...i.e. drinking every night, having the music on wayyyyy too loud till 3 or 4 in the morning..breaking beer botles and pouring beer and wine all over my porch...and the list goes on.....so anyways, I got a letter from my land lord today telling me that he has started an eviction of the loud neighbor, and offered me a bigger place for the same price.....now the plus to this is I will have a whole room for my grows..the bad is I have to somehow move this crop I have now to the new place...fun stuff...but on the bright side..i can about triple the size of my grow asap.....sooooooooooooo.......do you guys think I should just stay put and keep using the same grow area....or should I take advantage of this offer and save 200 bucks a month on a bigger place and have a room just for the ladies???


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

bump.............


----------



## darkmatter (Jan 22, 2008)

That's some awesome looking bud Caligrown. I heard some great things on this board about Kush. Definitely will be growing some Kush in the future. I got some AMS in the last few weeks and hope her buds look as impressive as yours.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

darkmatter said:


> That's some awesome looking bud Caligrown. I heard some great things on this board about Kush. Definitely will be growing some Kush in the future. I got some AMS in the last few weeks and hope her buds look as impressive as yours.


thanks man.....good luck to ya....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> ok...so now im starting to feel like trenton.....so im about a week in to this grow and the other night I got into it with my neighbor(not the first time) about his lack of respect for the neighbors...i.e. drinking every night, having the music on wayyyyy too loud till 3 or 4 in the morning..breaking beer botles and pouring beer and wine all over my porch...and the list goes on.....so anyways, I got a letter from my land lord today telling me that he has started an eviction of the loud neighbor, and offered me a bigger place for the same price.....now the plus to this is I will have a whole room for my grows..the bad is I have to somehow move this crop I have now to the new place...fun stuff...but on the bright side..i can about triple the size of my grow asap.....sooooooooooooo.......do you guys think I should just stay put and keep using the same grow area....or should I take advantage of this offer and save 200 bucks a month on a bigger place and have a room just for the ladies???



this was the serious question you pm'ed me about? you really need an answer? do it. pack the stuff in boxes and move. how's the backyard.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

lol.....backyard is nice and big....but the damn neighbors house is too close..plus they have a 2 story so it looks right in to the back yard..ill have to feel out the neighbors before I put some bushes back there.....I just wanted advise because I either have to do this now(like tomorrow) while the girls are still small...but in a week they will probably be too big to move stealth style..it just a decision I didn't think I was going to have to make so soon and fast...but my girl said the same thing..she wants to move cause its bigger and nicer... But now I get to do the room from scratch...i just wish I didn't have the clones already going so I could have some time to get it set up the way I want..if I go now I'll have to just kind of piece the room together as I go along..thanks man...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 22, 2008)

TBH... you'd be stupid not to move...

my 2 cents


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2008)

can you set u a temporary area for the clones while you set the new room up? it's always nice to take your time from the start and get it all done right. i always leave 1 stupid little thing then never get back to it. like that back corner of mylar that's flappin'.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

i know what you mean....i think I can probably work something out..they may need to just sit in the bathroom or living room till I get it set up...I should be able to get it done in a full days work If I can get my neighbor(fellow grower) to give me a hand with it....i just gave him my 250 hps and some small plants i was flowering


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2008)

i had this on my table when my bulb went out. they don't need much.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 23, 2008)

ok here is a video of what is about to be old news.........everything is getting moved TOMORROW.....i will take pics of the room progress throughout the day...this is where they are now...and yes it's super stealth style......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2008)

i like your room. how big are those pots again and how many can you squeeze in a 3 x 3 area? thanks.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 23, 2008)

they are short/wide 3 gallon pots...and you can fit about 9 or so if it's 3ftx3ft


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> they are short/wide 3 gallon pots...and you can fit about 9 or so if it's 3ftx3ft



perfect. thanks again.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> perfect. thanks again.


yes sir...im still calling shanangins on your raft though.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> yes sir...im still calling shanangins on your raft though.....



shananagins???


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 23, 2008)

lol.........it looks too good..fake I say............on your thread I accused you off dumping salt on the buds before you took the picture....I call shananagins on the raft strain.....it's from the show south park...if you think someone is cheating you then you call shananagins and fight each other with broom handles...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> lol.........it looks too good..fake I say............on your thread I accused you off dumping salt on the buds before you took the picture....I call shananagins on the raft strain.....it's from the show south park...if you think someone is cheating you then you call shananagins and fight each other with broom handles...




3......2.......1........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 23, 2008)

no but for real.....that raft is very unique looking.....im impressed..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 23, 2008)

ok i just ordered 2 new hydro farm 600 watt hps lights for the new room...so im going to run 1 400 watt mh light and 4 4 ft. t5's for vegging and a 1000 watt hps plus 2 600 watt hps lights for flowering....this is going to be fun...but lots of work...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 23, 2008)

here are some pictures of the new grow room bone dry....I have a full 12x11 room for flower and a walk in closet for veg..I think im going to start a sea of green and get a harvest every 4 weeks...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2008)

should i move?
what a dumb question.
i envy.......


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 23, 2008)

well...the reason i was torn was I already have this grow room set up and going....plus I have to get all my utilities switched and everything else that goes with moving...the whole thing is just a pain in the ass at this point...but im doing it anyway...gotta make the lady of the house happy(and the girls too)...so ill be a busy boy today..but in the end your right...what was I thinking..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 23, 2008)

alright so ive been moving my stuff all day and havn't had much time to set up the room....but now its late and the adventure begins!!!! I have the mylar hung, i just turned off my light to let it cool off while I hang the hooks in the new place...now im bout to grab the light, hook it up, get the air running through it, and start bringing the clones over in pairs..should take me a few hours..here is my progress so far..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 23, 2008)

ok my question is i have the glass in my hood right now, but I wanted to just hook it up without air for a couple days..will the glass break from the heat of the bulb if im not running air through the hood????


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 23, 2008)

bump...anyone??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> ok my question is i have the glass in my hood right now, but I wanted to just hook it up without air for a couple days..will the glass break from the heat of the bulb if im not running air through the hood????



no. the glass will NOT break. at least mine doesn't.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 23, 2008)

if it is tempered you are fine. dont get it wet.... you know that


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks guys...i went ahead and hooked up the air to it...ill upload pics in about 1 hour...im still working on getting the girls over there...


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 23, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> thanks guys...i went ahead and hooked up the air to it...ill upload pics in about 1 hour...im still working on getting the girls over there...


 
clock is ticking ........ we are still waiting ...... 

just giiving you shit. 

I am estatic to see so many stepping up to the plate. thanks cali` for sharing your new grow with us


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

ok here are some new pics...still not there yet...ill be up late tonight....


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 24, 2008)

That's gonna be a nice room man  Good work! I wish I had that much space to play with. I look forward to watching this one progress. 

Although I'd cover that carpet up myself or take it up....only cos I'm real messy and would spill shit all over it!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

lol...i know but i have those treys for them....it will be more fixed up tomorrow...i just had to rush and get the light moved and plants moved.....i only had a 6 hour time frame while my light was off....


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 24, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> lol...i know but i have those treys for them....it will be more fixed up tomorrow...i just had to rush and get the light moved and plants moved.....i only had a 6 hour time frame while my light was off....


you mean it was dark outside...............cant wait to see this finished.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 24, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> lol...i know but i have those treys for them....it will be more fixed up tomorrow...i just had to rush and get the light moved and plants moved.....i only had a 6 hour time frame while my light was off....


you've been busy then! it'll look great when it's all fixed up man


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

well im freaking done for the night....im tiiiiiired...but I got a lot done....the light is going with the fan hooked up to it...1 osculating fan right now...and I lost a strawberry cough clone during the move....so im down to 19 clones now..(better grab another trey) anyways here are some pics of what ive done today...btw the temp in the room is 69


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

nice job....lots a work.....I'll bet you were tired. to bad to lose one clone....the rest of them will be very happy wit that room. good luck man!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

looks great. i knew you could do it.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks guys...im at it again today...ill update through out the day...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

ill tell you what...my house never smelled like the plants..now that im running air through the light, the exhaust smells like plants....time for a carbon filter.....


----------



## zaqewq (Jan 24, 2008)

your wasting alot of light. i would suggest geting hmm somthing like the fold out walls that are for changing cloths behind(asian i think) and puting the mylar on it and puting it around the plants. or you could grow twice as many plants as the ground thats lit up is all geting the same light.or put a piece of aluminum foil around the hood to make it dark outside the plants. it should add 20-40% more light intensity to you babys.

oh and with the light that far above the plants you shouldnt need the hood fan as heat shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

zaqewq said:


> your wasting alot of light. i would suggest geting hmm somthing like the fold out walls that are for changing cloths behind(asian i think) and puting the mylar on it and puting it around the plants. or you could grow twice as many plants ass the ground thats lit up is all geting the same light.or put a piece of aluminum foil around the hood to make it dark outside the plants. it should add 20-40% more light intensity to you babys.


 
its in the works....... 


Where is the floor protection?

indoor growing will take its toll on your structure. 

i agree time to move that big ole light a bit closer


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

ill move it closer...but im not going to be wasteing any light when I add 2 600 watt lights to the 1000 thats already in there...then add about 40 more clones....presto...pounds


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

and for the floor protection I have 8x4 treys..but its kind of hard to sneak those in here yet..i have to wait till like 2 in the morning so my neighbors dont see..


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> and for the floor protection I have 8x4 treys..but its kind of hard to sneak those in here yet..i have to wait till like 2 in the morning so my neighbors dont see..


 
shit buddy im not raggin on the lights, i am a big time waster, 

lol the old tray shuffle.


Nothing like the rush of driving illegal plants around town either huh ?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

not illegal for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...lol...but I know what you mean...I just had 6 pounds in my car on the way here an hour ago....i was sitting at the light and a sherriff pulled up next to me...i waved at him, he waved back, then i pulled away laughing cause "if he only knew"..lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> not illegal for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...lol...but I know what you mean...I just had 6 pounds in my car on the way here an hour ago....i was sitting at the light and a sherriff pulled up next to me...i waved at him, he waved back, then i pulled away laughing cause "if he only knew"..lol


we live in a fantasy land. you realize that don't you?


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

bastard .............. i hate it when you rub it in.....


Next you will tell me you can get any flavor on nearly any street.
then you will tell me you can by plants off craigslist ...... 

stop it.... your killing me. so if it is legal just carry the plastic in. the neighbors are too busy seeing who you are. once they see trays they will sleep easy


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

its cali.....if they see treys most likely they will tell everyone and there mom...then ill have to sleep with the colt m4A1


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we live in a fantasy land. you realize that don't you?


a place where fantasy is now and reality is the past right???????


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> a place where fantasy is now and reality is the past right???????



our reality is everyone else's fantasy.  


while you're doing that i'm doing this........https://www.rollitup.org/medical-marijuana/45887-aint-your-daddies-street-dealer.html


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> our reality is everyone else's fantasy.
> 
> 
> while you're doing that i'm doing this........https://www.rollitup.org/medical-marijuana/45887-aint-your-daddies-street-dealer.html


i love how no one comments on the thread topic...they just get jealous..


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 24, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> bastard .............. i hate it when you rub it in.....
> 
> 
> Next you will tell me you can get any flavor on nearly any street.
> ...



they do sell clones on craigslist... i think fdd started a thread about it before...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

10 Critical Mass Clones

clones


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

they've been coming down hard on craigslist sellers. all the posts are getting flagged. no busts or anything. 


dude, medical pays for my smoke.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they've been coming down hard on craigslist sellers. all the posts are getting flagged. no busts or anything.
> 
> 
> dude, medical pays for my smoke.



.... maybe i can be legal by the end of the year....

we all gotta start somewhere... =p


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

cali can right off that new grow room on his taxes. i save all my receipts.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

so I have been going to the same hydro store for a while..The guy is real "used car salesman" like and always trys to tell me why everything im doing is wrong. And how hydro is this and hydro is that..plus he is never open when he is supposed to be..Like yesterday, He's closed sunday, monday and tuesday, so that already sucks, so I go yesterday to get my mylar and some other things for this new room and he's freaking closed..on wed. and it says the store hours right on the door..so im pissed..i go back home, get the number for his other store that his wife works at, and she is hella rude and tells me the only mylar she has is 85.00 a roll...so now im even more 
pissed..anyways, I call another hydro store ive never been to and they tell me they 
have everything so i head out there..now mind you this shop is like 20 mines from my house so im not too happy about that either,but at this point its' "fuck it" i need the stuff..THIS PLACE IS MY NEW PLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They hooked me up....I got my mylar, and then looked around the shop a little, and ended up getting all this...notice the 10% discount and who has ever been to the hydro store and had a reciept this low???


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

that's one jug of nutes here.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

here is the room progress....laid plastic down on the floor..i will get the treys in here soon...and the video is a short film I made called "relief" 
i think you will like it...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

ok that's just fuckin' funny. i said "i'm going do a bong rip while i watch this". clicked it then ripped it. we just smoked out. lol


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> ok that's just fuckin' funny. i said "i'm going do a bong rip while i watch this". clicked it then ripped it. we just smoked out. lol


lol.........i thought you guys would get a kick out of that..im sure you've had your share of those nights....


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 24, 2008)

oh man!!!

you almost MOTA vated me to go take a vid of my grow... haha


... i will smoke some more though!
nice room... good choice to move!


and i love the vid... post more whenever you get the chance...
... collect enough vids and you can put together a "how to grow" video tutorial... which there can never be enough of...


----------



## rezo (Jan 24, 2008)

i love the vid. and the grow looks great. im doin something similar. i start with a 400w metal halide then flower under 1000w hps ive only got 12 plants though so i probably wont yeild as much ive got some hindu skunk and im mothering a bubbleberry plant also


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

rezo said:


> i love the vid. and the grow looks great. im doin something similar. i start with a 400w metal halide then flower under 1000w hps ive only got 12 plants though so i probably wont yeild as much ive got some hindu skunk and im mothering a bubbleberry plant also


pics??????journal????


----------



## weedbro (Jan 24, 2008)

dude that grow is going to be sick. i have 12 plants flowering right now and soon to be about 14 more so i will have a lot going on. i only got a 600 watt and a 400 watt but well see how it goes. all the conditions are good and it should be exciting, cant wait to see how yours looks in a few weeks. i just put a few more pics of my set up, check it out if you want


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

weedbro said:


> dude that grow is going to be sick. i have 12 plants flowering right now and soon to be about 14 more so i will have a lot going on. i only got a 600 watt and a 400 watt but well see how it goes. all the conditions are good and it should be exciting, cant wait to see how yours looks in a few weeks. i just put a few more pics of my set up, check it out if you want


send me your journal........


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 25, 2008)

Hahaha lol nice rip video.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Hahaha lol nice rip video.


thanks.........


----------



## weedbro (Jan 25, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/45294-purp-gdp-sour-diesel-kush.html


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

new pics to come real soon......what do you guys think about light movers?? thinking about trying one..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> new pics to come real soon......what do you guys think about light movers?? thinking about trying one..



i was looking into getting one. then i saw my electric bill. nowhere near as much as i thought. i may just get a second 600 now.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

hmmm.so you think 3 600's will be sufficient in that room??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> hmmm.so you think 3 600's will be sufficient in that room??




it would help you. i think. couldn't really hurt. they have hangers that you hang 3 from and they spin. not the helicopter ones. just a regular light mover.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

ok so I got the window covered up. I used a black sheet, then a tarp folded in half, then a white sheet. I also left the window cracked and put a little fan to blow in fresh air. I still have to hang the ducting so it's not just sitting on the back of the chair. I set up a nute/water/clone table so I have everything ready to got when I start cutting clones next week..Im going to look at light movers and 600 watt lights..Im going to try to trade my 1000 watt lights for 600's..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

lookin' good.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

if I can find some of those cubicle walls im going to make the right side of the room a veg area, that way I can use the sea of green method and add 10 clones to the flower area every 4 weeks...I think i will just use 4 ft. florescent shop lights cause they are only 10 bucks at walmart...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 25, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> if I can find some of those cubicle walls im going to make the right side of the room a veg area, that way I can use the sea of green method and add 10 clones to the flower area every 4 weeks...I think i will just use 4 ft. florescent shop lights cause they are only 10 bucks at walmart...



PVC Pipe and fittings and some Panda plastic can make you a nice easy to build veg room....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

where do I get the panda plastic??? ive seen it but they dont have it at the hydro store..


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 25, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> where do I get the panda plastic??? ive seen it but they dont have it at the hydro store..


you have to be kidding!?

thats where i picked mine up at...
so besides that... online...

but i'm sure theres atleast one hydro store around you that carries it!

if not... just get some thick black plastic from like Home depot or something and make it out of that =]

you just need something light proof right?
hell... even a carboard box would work


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

i found some........the guy from the hydro shop called and said he found 2 dusty rolls in the back under some old treys...im going to go grab it now...thanks man...


----------



## mxpxsunkist (Jan 25, 2008)

The Grow Looks Fantastic Man.....

Excellent...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> i found some........the guy from the hydro shop called and said he found 2 dusty rolls in the back under some old treys...im going to go grab it now...thanks man...




what do they use instead? 

weird. i could n't find it at my hydro store because i was looking for small rolls on the shelf. i finally asked on day. he pointed and said right here. it's a big huge roll they cut lengths off of. it's right there in front of my face.


pvc and panda plastic. i like that.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

he said they used to sell 50 ft. rolls before the large rolls were available at a good price....but I didn't get it because it had some dirt stains on it where the package had torn...He is getting more of the new stuff in the a.m. so i'll grab it tomorrow...now i get to bust a hole in my wall for the exhaust fan.....fun stuff..


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 25, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> he said they used to sell 50 ft. rolls before the large rolls were available at a good price....but I didn't get it because it had some dirt stains on it where the package had torn...He is getting more of the new stuff in the a.m. so i'll grab it tomorrow...now i get to bust a hole in my wall for the exhaust fan.....fun stuff..


see this is where panda plastic and mylar vary a lot...

you can wash panda plastic quite easily! ... it doesn't wrinkle and get ruined so easily...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> see this is where panda plastic and mylar vary a lot...
> 
> you can wash panda plastic quite easily! ... it doesn't wrinkle and get ruined so easily...


all good points


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

here are today's pictures...they are loving this general hydroponics "flora nova"...lots of growth..temp. and humidity are still good...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

if you look closely at a couple of the clones you can see how the stems are showing little spots and lines of purple...when I got them, most had totally purple stems..maybe it was the cubes they were in or just lack of nutes...but within 3 days almost all of the purple has turned bright green...I guess they like nutes!!!!!!!!! and im on them heavy right now too....


----------



## o2hustla (Jan 26, 2008)

hi cali, they are looking good man. i can see the colour at the ends of the bracnches where the leaf fingers start, think thats normal on some strains. i had it on a few plants and they did ok. keep up the good work mate.

hustla


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks man.............


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

Well everyone keeps telling me that those cheese clones I was going to pick up arent cheese....but it's funny cause everyone that said that lived in holland or uk....and here I thought cheese was an old Humboldt County strain....im still wondering though.....


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*I have no idea whether or not this is normal or not but I do know that i have one plant that has this. i have a mixed selection so don't have much idea what the strain is but your clones look amazing.*

*VERY good work. I love seeing plants in big huge pots of healthy potting mix.Looks awesome.*

*Hubby came home wiht one of those digital metres for me the other day. They're great.*


o2hustla said:


> hi cali, they are looking good man. i can see the colour at the ends of the bracnches where the leaf fingers start, think thats normal on some strains. i had it on a few plants and they did ok. keep up the good work mate.
> 
> hustla


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for stopping by lacy..yea it usually means nute lock out....I just wanted to show how the flora nova had busted them out of it in about 3 days....I thought it was pretty amazing to see the purple stems go away so fast..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Well everyone keeps telling me that those cheese clones I was going to pick up arent cheese....but it's funny cause everyone that said that lived in holland or uk....and here I thought cheese was an old Humboldt County strain....im still wondering though.....



i could give a flying sh*t what it really is and where it came from. if it's the stuff i've been smoking then i want some.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i could give a flying sh*t what it really is and where it came from. if it's the stuff i've been smoking then i want some.


noted....kind of how I feel too.......it's weird how people get "territorial" with pot..skunk called it "fake" oh well...im getting them......probably pick them up tomorrow if I can get to the nursery and pick up some more pots and soil...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> noted....kind of how I feel too.......it's weird how people get "territorial" with pot..skunk called it "fake" oh well...im getting them......probably pick them up tomorrow if I can get to the nursery and pick up some more pots and soil...



overnight delivers world wide. the strains been around since 1989. i'm pretty sure it's made it's way here by now. come-on it's cali baby!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*Oh I apologize. I didn't really read through the thread. I think in my case it is just the strain because it has been like this for a long time while all the others are normal.*

*Flora nova good? I presently use DNF and I really like it BUT I haven't really done a lot of experimenting with different nutes. *

*I've only grown in MG and add nutes later.*


CALIGROWN said:


> thanks for stopping by lacy..yea it usually means nute lock out....I just wanted to show how the flora nova had busted them out of it in about 3 days....I thought it was pretty amazing to see the purple stems go away so fast..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

I used to just use peter's plant food...but this flora nova stuff from general hydroponics is kicking butt!!!It's only been a week or 2 that i've been using it but i'll keep you posted on the results...plus it's only 1 bottle for veg and 1 for flower...makes it reeeeeaaaal easy on my brain..


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Cali,

I didn't even notice that you had moved.lol I guess I missed the first half of your J. lol

The set-up looks sweat. 3-600w system is going to kick some ASS. I still think light movers are the way to go, they will allow almost every part of the plant to get the same amount of light and with 3-600w systems that would be even a biger ass kicken. lol

Where are you finding your clones? I have gone to like 4-5 shops and no one is selling clones.errrrrrrrrrrrrr;( 

I'm hoping a buddy will find some for me. Mabe some ww, ak, or some other high yielding and still great smoke shit.

Anyways its looking very nice my friend. 

Check out my J. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/44969-its-sexy-time-i-likea.html

what do you think?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for stopping by....i just browsed through your pictures...shit looks good!! im going to go through and read it tonight...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

Here are today's pics...I threw in a little video....lots of growth...I think they are happy..


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 27, 2008)

hey man GREAT grow room setup nice and clean! cool cat too! Good luck with your ladies! Stop by at my journal anytime


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

funnyguy said:


> hey man GREAT grow room setup nice and clean! cool cat too! Good luck with your ladies! Stop by at my journal anytime


im on my way


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah cali, v nice mate....you've been busy on that room. Looking good man  I like the video! I like to take videos of my room too, just with my crappy camera phone, but it's fun


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 27, 2008)

So cali, where are you geting your clones? Are the banks selling them where you are at?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> So cali, where are you geting your clones? Are the banks selling them where you are at?


no they stopped selling them around me.....but it's Cali.......


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

went and looked at the cheese clones....im going to wait until they get a little bigger before I take them home...maybe 5 more days..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 28, 2008)

I got some more stuff for the room today...will update with pics in a little while..


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 28, 2008)

looking great.
cannot wait to see the updated pics.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 28, 2008)

*Lovely grow room and plants cali.*
*What a sweet black cat you have there as well *
*I have a an all grey one*


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Lovely grow room and plants cali.*
> *What a sweet black cat you have there as well *
> *I have a an all grey one*


thank you sweetie...I have a gray one also


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 28, 2008)

Them clones look to be holding up quite well. What ya doin to them? What thier schedule? Just curious, best of luck! Ill be chekin up


----------



## weedbro (Jan 28, 2008)

yo man when are you putting in more lighting and plants, i cant wait to see this get out of control


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 28, 2008)

im running the 1000 watt hps 24/0 since 1/14/08......so 2 weeks exactly today...Im starting 12/12 as soon as this 10 gallons of food is used of...so about 2-4 days and they will begin flowering...the Lavender clones are already turning purple....I think I might even drop the temp during dark to around 50 degrees or so to see if I can get some nice colors on these fruity strains..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 28, 2008)

weedbro said:


> yo man when are you putting in more lighting and plants, i cant wait to see this get out of control


well i have put the room on hold while I get the rest of my house moved and settled...Plus im still waiting a couple more days to pick up the cheese clones so they are nice and full when I put them under the hps lights...so probably by this weekend I'll have most of the lighting done in the flower room and hopefully have the veg area up and running also..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 29, 2008)

so i wont be able to take pics tonight i'll be out of town for a minute.....if it's not too late when I get back i'll post some new ones.....but they are getting big except for the one strawberry cough that my cat decided to eat half of.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 31, 2008)

started flowering yesterday...pics to come soon..


----------



## t dub c (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking very swell, cant wait to see those ladies get out of control. nice growing.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's todays pics..The light just came on. Im running it 6pm-6am. First night of 12 dark. Added some more mylar to close the area off more. Temps are at about 70 light on and 55 when off...Lots of color on this last winter harvest hopefully..and I soaked them in organocide last night..


----------



## fizzx (Feb 1, 2008)

What up C? Everything looks great dude, happy growing!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

fizzx said:


> What up C? Everything looks great dude, happy growing!


im good man just coasting right along...everything is going smooth so far ...hit my cell when you get a chance


----------



## smartfood (Feb 1, 2008)

Your ladies are lookin' sexy, Cali (and I mean all of them, the green ones and the white one). By the way, are those 2-gallon 9-inch pots you're flowering in? Nice doc note haha


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

no they are 3 gallon short/wide containers..


----------



## bunique209 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sell me some bud.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

my mom lives in lodi...lol


----------



## bunique209 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lol i live close


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

pics to come soon...no change just lots of growth....


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking good man. I love how shiny the leaves are because of resin production. Very pretty sight.


----------



## pccdrom (Feb 2, 2008)

wot abt the cheese cuttings? looking good so far, why do u soak your plants?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 2, 2008)

pccdrom said:


> wot abt the cheese cuttings? looking good so far, why do u soak your plants?


I'll probably have in the room in a couple days..And I didn't soak them I treated then with organocide...thats why they look shiny


----------



## pccdrom (Feb 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I'll probably have in the room in a couple days..And I didn't soak them I treated then with organocide...thats why they look shiny


my mistake. 
nice set up


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 2, 2008)

pccdrom said:


> my mistake.
> nice set up


you could always help me along with some more cheeeeeeeese.....j/k


----------



## pccdrom (Feb 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> you could always help me along with some more cheeeeeeeese.....j/k


lol. yeah wud be very interested in a swap. shame abt the distance. can u buy bb cheese seeds over there?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 2, 2008)

yea...but im a clone only guy for the most part.....I like the clone only strains most..


----------



## pccdrom (Feb 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> yea...but im a clone only guy for the most part.....I like the clone only strains most..


ive been told im working with the original cheese.
only seeds i have purchased are white russian. waititng for them to be sexed


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 2, 2008)

i heard that wr is frosty stuff...


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN, I heart you and your garden.


----------



## YaPeRs (Feb 3, 2008)

hi c me again just wanted to say U Rok


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 3, 2008)

YaPeRs said:


> hi c me again just wanted to say U Rok


lol thanks yapers...why do I rock if you don't mind me asking? lol


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 3, 2008)

Because I say so.


----------



## pccdrom (Feb 3, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> i heard that wr is frosty stuff...


hopefully yeah, its a cross of ak47 & white widow.
cannot wait to get started on them.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 3, 2008)

here are today's pics.... 5th day of 12/12..lots of growth....this flora nova shit is amazing..


----------



## tech209 (Feb 3, 2008)

lookn good cali......lookin very good................


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 3, 2008)

man these things are growing like crazy...they are only 3 weeks old....


----------



## pccdrom (Feb 4, 2008)

looks really nice. flora nova, seems to be doin the right things for you...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 4, 2008)

pccdrom said:


> looks really nice. flora nova, seems to be doin the right things for you...


im pretty impressed with it....


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah nice cali...you're plants are coming along v nicely!  Not long till you start getting the small bud formations!


----------



## pccdrom (Feb 4, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> im pretty impressed with it....


is it just 1 bottle for veg & 1 for flower?
do u use any supplements?


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 4, 2008)

looks nice cali, wish i could get clones to grow very neat and clean nice plants nice space! are you vegging with hps or did you just start budding


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 4, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> looks nice cali, wish i could get clones to grow very neat and clean nice plants nice space! are you vegging with hps or did you just start budding


yea I veg with hps but I didn't go very long this time..I want to keep them small and uniform if possible...I vegged for about 2 weeks


----------



## Esso (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll be dribbling in the corner, dont mind me! 

Love the thread CALIGROWN, thanx for the directions 

Awesome Budporn just around the corner i'd say


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 4, 2008)

yes sir.......buds to come soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking great man, wish I would've found this thread sooner, but I'm all caught up now. +rep for the gixxer, too. In about another month I'll be putting fluids back into mine and bringing it out for spring. 2005 GSX-R750. Full exhaust, PCIII, BMC air intake. And some other little cosmetics.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 7, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Looking great man, wish I would've found this thread sooner, but I'm all caught up now. +rep for the gixxer, too. In about another month I'll be putting fluids back into mine and bringing it out for spring. 2005 GSX-R750. Full exhaust, PCIII, BMC air intake. And some other little cosmetics.


nice...I think the new 750's have been very well thought out by the designer's. A lot of people I ride with PREFER the 750 over the 1000..but I still think the 1000 was made for me. I also like the YAMAHA R1. I had a few good rides on my buddy's 2005.


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 7, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> nice...I think the new 750's have been very well thought out by the designer's. A lot of people I ride with PREFER the 750 over the 1000..but I still think the 1000 was made for me. I also like the YAMAHA R1. I had a few good rides on my buddy's 2005.


 
I hear that. My 750 does pretty nicely against stock liter bikes. Mostly in the corners. I spent a week dragging knees on track in north carolina. Great for those sticky police situations. 

Definitely understand the R1 sentiments. That will be my next bike for sure as soon as I get some $$ from my next crop. The one I want is the 2006 Raven R1, mmmmm


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 7, 2008)

hopefully coming soon to my garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 7, 2008)

i finaly did it 9out of 15 clones had roots today!!!!! Hurray!!! 

i love anything with four weels as far as that goes


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 7, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> i finaly did it 9out of 15 clones had roots today!!!!! Hurray!!!
> 
> i love anything with four weels as far as that goes


good stuff....i have 100% success with roottone..it's a powder..i dont do too good with the gels though..


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 7, 2008)

Have you seen te new Ducati Desmosedici? 200hp, $72,500


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 7, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Have you seen te new Ducati Desmosedici? 200hp, $72,500


yea..but I think thats all Ill ever get is seeing...I dont think I could drop that much on a bike....I know I couldn't drop that much...but it's nice to dream right..


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 7, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> yea..but I think thats all Ill ever get is seeing...I dont think I could drop that much on a bike....I know I couldn't drop that much...but it's nice to dream right..


I'd rather have a 'Busa. But just being able to say "I have a Ducati" is enough for me to want one lol. I beilieve were both in the same boat of seeing. How's the new place treating' ya so far?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 7, 2008)

good...im bout to take pics the light just came on at 6pm...be back in 20


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 7, 2008)

My nieghbour has a 1098 its pretty sweet. Hes a mechanic @ Ducati in Toronto.


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 7, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> My nieghbour has a 1098 its pretty sweet. Hes a mechanic @ Ducati in Toronto.


Steal that shit. Then paint it, and he'll never suspect a thing...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 7, 2008)

ok one week on 12/12...lots of hairs coming in..still using double doses of flora nova veg and bloom, and added 1 gram of big bud to get them started..I will up the big bud doses and flower nute as I lower the veg nute.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 7, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> ok one week on 12/12...lots of hairs coming in..still using double doses of flora nova veg and bloom, and added 1 gram of big bud to get them started..I will up the big bud doses and flower nute as I lower the veg nute.


 
did u start flowerin when they were 18 inchs ????? doing a SOG style????? lookin good bro.....


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 7, 2008)

Superb. Have you started workin on the veg closet? Or are partitioning the room like you mentioned earlier? Perpetual harvest SoG is the way to go.


----------



## pccdrom (Feb 9, 2008)

they all look good, nice growing...


----------



## Smooth criminal (Feb 9, 2008)

I would like everyone to know I refer to Cali plants as His bitches. Cuz those damn sluts see more of him then I do.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

Smooth criminal said:


> I would like everyone to know I refer to Cali plants as His bitches. Cuz those damn sluts see more of him then I do.


..................................


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hey Cali Mod. Congrats again on the role as mod here.*
*Was that your wife or just a real jealous member? *


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

thats my future wife....and thanks again..


----------



## Smooth criminal (Feb 9, 2008)

Just giving him a little shit ,


----------



## Lacy (Feb 9, 2008)

*.........true love.......*


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

Smooth criminal said:


> I would like everyone to know I refer to Cali plants as His bitches. Cuz those damn sluts see more of him then I do.



now he's drug you into this mess? you should set-up your own room. show him how it's done. 





i like the room. looks very "clean".


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 9, 2008)

Damn them plants look healthy, look at all that light! they must be blooming with no problem in that healthy environment. Nice job!


----------



## fiona (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks great! I'd love to get out to California sometime.


----------



## yurple (Feb 9, 2008)

looks good cali, so you ended up putting a fan on your light?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

yurple said:


> looks good cali, so you ended up putting a fan on your light?


yea I wanted to keep it nice and low..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is how they looked last night before the light went off.....also I got a couple of my old plants from my neighbor and harvested them last night..


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 9, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


>



what is that growing out of the penny? roots?? oh shit.. get that fucker in some soil quick.. i'd love to see THOSE BUD$


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

its scissor hash


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 9, 2008)

ahhh.. yummy.. those buds are lookin dankity dank. lol... my mouth is watering.. now im staring at my lil mini me's drifting into a dreamlike state where i imagine the thick, sweet stream of smoke of the finished product..... then i wake up and realize they are like 10 inches! Grrr. . 





anyway.. good shit bro.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

looks nice and bushy..i would start them on 12/12 soon


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

and im on my way to the hydro shop to get the goodzzzzz..im setting up a 4x4 flood and drain table to try this hydro thing out....wish me luck


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

I love my hydro shop...Look what you get for 110 bucks....a whole set up, rockwool, tubing, pumps, airstone, 2x4 trey, fill and drain valves, a 20 gallon res, everything but the light..can't beat that..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

they even drilled out the holes for me and sanded them...


----------



## pako2007 (Feb 9, 2008)

hmmm respect


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 9, 2008)

liking ur cali shit man and does ur cat smoke with your or someshit???? o yeah and what was ur soil mix for ur cali/ others ur are growing


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> liking ur cali shit man and does ur cat smoke with your or someshit???? o yeah and what was ur soil mix for ur cali/ others ur are growing


check the beginning of the thread...I have my recipe there...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

its up and running..video to come soon...


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 9, 2008)

all i see was pics and i read the first 4 pages of this thread


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> its up and running..video to come soon...



you gonna hand it over so she can start her own thread now?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you gonna hand it over so she can start her own thread now?


yup.......


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

the soil is 50% soil, 25% peralite, and 25% vermiculite..


----------



## theguy (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice Trees...im jealous!!


----------



## Smooth criminal (Feb 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now he's drug you into this mess? you should set-up your own room. show him how it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im On it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

you guys should have a grow off. you have "the grow off" beans now. lol


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you guys should have a grow off. you have "the grow off" beans now. lol


i dont know..i think i'll have to laugh that one off....top shelf all the way for the hydro..


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> i dont know..i think i'll have to laugh that one off....top shelf all the way for the hydro..



i'm a baaaad baaaad man.


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 9, 2008)

alright. im jealous. ... $110?! damn bro.. i got sneakers that cost more than that.. and all they ever grew was some toe jam... but i went out and bought some shit tonight too.. just some stuff for a cloning chamber.. $21.50 total.. 
35 gal rubbermaid
2 ft floro tube
bag of perlite
jiffy pellets

my veg chamber is gettin packed and the little clones/seedlings are being neglected.. i had to do something.. . 

--- have you ever grown hydro before?
if this is your first endeavor im going to be paying close attention.. im a bit shaky when it comes to hydro.. too many unknowns for me.. and a bunch of shit to monitor... but i guess there comes a time in every cultivators journey when they must come to terms with the reality that " IT AINT THAT FUNK, IF IT AINT GOT PUMPS "


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

I might germ a couple and see what happens...but as soon as I see a freaking male pollen sack hermie or not im chucking them...I dont want any male pollen messing up genetics that I already have in there...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

yea this is my first time with hydro...but it's really my girl's project...or something..

she will be starting a journal soon..


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 9, 2008)

holy shit.. your girl grows too? fuck it.. my mind is made up.. im movin to cali... my sister is terminal.. she has a prescription for marinol and we live in FL... so does that mean she would be able to grow in cali? if so im going to apartments.com tonight, telling my sister to pack her morphine patches and her moo moo's and takin my ass over the west side


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

my girl doesn't smoke...just has script...and im in an apartment too....very stealth..my bill is only 70 bucks a month..


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 9, 2008)

wait a second....

HAHAHAHHAHAHAA


i know you didnt...

hahahahahaha


you did didnt you..


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

you went and bought that hydro set "for her".. theres a holiday comin up and all... HAHAHAH
your good bro.. sounds like the time i bought my chick a 1000 watt subwoofer and 4 12"s for my car on her birthday


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> wait a second....
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHAHAA
> 
> ...


it was her idea...her money...im just along for the ride...and probably growing it too..lol


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 9, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> my girl doesn't smoke...just has script...and im in an apartment too....very stealth..my bill is only 70 bucks a month..



70 bucks a month? u mean more than it would be if your werent using the equipment? or total $70? my elec bill is like $180 a month


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 9, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I might germ a couple and see what happens...but as soon as I see a freaking male pollen sack hermie or not im chucking them...I dont want any male pollen messing up genetics that I already have in there...



what are you about to germinate?

fem seeds i suppose? i see hermie...lol


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> 70 bucks a month? u mean more than it would be if your werent using the equipment? or total $70? my elec bill is like $180 a month


naw 70 total...it was 45 before I started using the 1000 watter and all the fans..now it's 70..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> what are you about to germinate?
> 
> fem seeds i suppose? i see hermie...lol


hopefully nothing unless I cant find any good clones...I would cut them myself but my girls are already in flower...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> holy shit.. your girl grows too? fuck it.. my mind is made up.. im movin to cali... my sister is terminal.. she has a prescription for marinol and we live in FL... so does that mean she would be able to grow in cali? if so im going to apartments.com tonight, telling my sister to pack her morphine patches and her moo moo's and takin my ass over the west side


she can find the relief she seeks in california.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 9, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> hopefully nothing unless I cant find any good clones...I would cut them myself but my girls are already in flower...


but if you had to what would it be?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> but if you had to what would it be?


some old outdoor strain...it's a mut..I think it's been crossed several times...dont want to go there..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 9, 2008)

lol


haha be optimistic it could be some damn pressure!

maybe your own strain...hahaha


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 9, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> naw 70 total...it was 45 before I started using the 1000 watter and all the fans..now it's 70..



thats crazy dude.. im so used to payin $180 bills and that being cheap compared to other people in south florida... $300 bills here are not uncommon.. i used to pay about $80.. but we are still paying for "disaster relief" from hurricanes katrina and wilma... we went for 2 weeks without power here and FP&L (our light co. ) had to spend millions to fix it... they of course passed that bill to us...


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 9, 2008)

how much is average rent there.. for a nice two bedroom. ..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> how much is average rent there.. for a nice two bedroom. ..


up here like 900-1100 for a decent one..


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 9, 2008)

thats about the same as here.. im payin $1300 but im in luxury condos ........ some pimp shit... gotta love the beaches man. . . 
thats nuts how cheap the elec is tho.. our cable is $150 a month too.. thats with internet of course// so add that up and throw in the water bill im lookin at almost $1700 a month. . damn im glad im a skilled tradesman;; flippin burgers wouldnt fund a "PC Grow" let alone pay a bill


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 9, 2008)

cot damn!!!

900-1100 is like a fucking nice ass 3-4 bedroom 2-3 baths house around here.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

apartment living...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 9, 2008)

love the door noises


----------



## dankforall (Feb 9, 2008)

Cali I like the video, The plants are looking great!


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 9, 2008)

haha... your cat is fuckin awesome.. what a camera ham..


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 9, 2008)

everything looks great, and love the avatar. thats a classic movie lol.


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 9, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> everything looks great, and love the avatar. thats a classic movie lol.


speaking of classic movies.. Masta how come you havent stopped by my movie thread and made any requests? im sure u u can think of somethin i been forgetting to remember to recall...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 10, 2008)

alright I took 5 clippings for now...we will see if they root...2 lavenders, 2 strawberry coughs and a cherry bomb


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 10, 2008)

Can wait to see how they turn out!!! Love the video, everybody should do them, you are a busy guy Cali, posting Trenton pics, growing and video taping...lol. What is the max amount of female you can have under a 1000w? You and Trenton friends? You two meet in person, if so thats sooo cool, i would never get the courage to meet someone IRL.... But when its legal, i will be meeting everyone in my area.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 10, 2008)

if you keep them small you can do 15-25...just get the conditions right and flower early...I like to keep them as uniform as possible...makes it a lot easier in the end...and yes Trenton is my buddy...he doesn't live too far from me...


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 10, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> speaking of classic movies.. Masta how come you havent stopped by my movie thread and made any requests? im sure u u can think of somethin i been forgetting to remember to recall...


 i will definately stop by.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 10, 2008)

Thats so freaking cool, be nice to have someone to trade clones with ....lol. IWill do with the keeping mine uniform and be keeping the bottoms trimmed like FDD....



CALIGROWN said:


> if you keep them small you can do 15-25...just get the conditions right and flower early...I like to keep them as uniform as possible...makes it a lot easier in the end...and yes Trenton is my buddy...he doesn't live too far from me...


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 10, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> if you keep them small you can do 15-25...just get the conditions right and flower early...I like to keep them as uniform as possible...makes it a lot easier in the end...and yes Trenton is my buddy...he doesn't live too far from me...


Yo Cali nice shit. I missed this one early. Caught up though. Will be watching dread!


----------



## Smooth criminal (Feb 10, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> wait a second....
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHAHAA
> 
> ...




First of all You guys respond Wayyyy to fast for me to keep up . and 2ed. Yes it was my idea . and No i don't smoke.. and yes He probably will be helping me ... alot .. (Until i can stand on my own) but I will reap ALL the benefits from MY hydro harvest... Now If you all don't mind i got my own Journal to start..


----------



## podank (Feb 10, 2008)

i love kush grows and that train wreck makes my mouth water


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 10, 2008)

Smooth criminal said:


> First of all You guys respond Wayyyy to fast for me to keep up . and 2ed. Yes it was my idea . and No i don't smoke.. and yes He probably will be helping me ... alot .. (Until i can stand on my own) but I will reap ALL the benefits from MY hydro harvest... Now If you all don't mind i got my own Journal to start..



lol... 

im gonna be watching/asking questions as ive never used hydro and am glad i can use your learning experience as a reference.. .. i would just like to say welcome to RIU and thank you for your contribution.. good luck on YOUR hydro set


----------



## psyclone (Feb 10, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> i know what you mean....i think I can probably work something out..they may need to just sit in the bathroom or living room till I get it set up...I should be able to get it done in a full days work If I can get my neighbor(fellow grower) to give me a hand with it....i just gave him my 250 hps and some small plants i was flowering


Thats how to treat your neighbour. Good man.


----------



## psyclone (Feb 10, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> im pretty impressed with it....


Have you tried adding Foramicro? It truly seems to boost growth.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 10, 2008)

Are the plants in that video. Im too lazy to click.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 10, 2008)

Smooth criminal said:


> First of all You guys respond Wayyyy to fast for me to keep up . and 2ed. Yes it was my idea . and No i don't smoke.. and yes He probably will be helping me ... alot .. (Until i can stand on my own) but I will reap ALL the benefits from MY hydro harvest... Now If you all don't mind i got my own Journal to start..


cali's a med patient right?

just vend all of what YOU grow... 
and do whatever you want with that money =]


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 10, 2008)

psyclone said:


> Have you tried adding Foramicro? It truly seems to boost growth.


I use the dr. hornby's big bud instead...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 10, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Are the plants in that video. Im too lazy to click.


thats the stupidest thing said on my journal so far...you get the trophy.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 10, 2008)

I love you CALI just for your AVATAR...

Caddyshack is my favorite movie, and linked with my username, it's prolly not hard to figure out what my profession is.


I wish I lived in California tho.... maybe that will be where I settle .


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 10, 2008)

my neighbor golfs...he was just in palm springs golfing on christmas...he keeps trying to get me to buy a set of clubs...


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 10, 2008)

Video of caddyshackdance - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok here they were January 20th...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

And here they are today...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

lookin' good.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

caligrown, you going to invest in that hortilux super bulb?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

thats what I have.tyhe hortilux 1000 watt super hps 199,ooo lumens...I want to try this though...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL!!! that is what im talking about cali!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> thats what I have.tyhe hortilux 1000 watt super hps 199,ooo lumens...I want to try this though...




that's what i use. 600 though.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

I wonder if they make that bulb in a 600?? the one with the blue..


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 11, 2008)

That Super Blue essential eliminates the need for a metal halide. Interesting.... 199,000 lumens for a 1000 watt bulb. That is insane!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

no, the enhanced spectrum super blue only comes in 1000watters.


----------



## psyclone (Feb 11, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I use the dr. hornby's big bud instead...


The plants seem to like what you do. Is Bigbud used through all stages of growth?
Nice journal BTW.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

psyclone said:


> The plants seem to like what you do. Is Bigbud used through all stages of growth?
> Nice journal BTW.


no only for the flowering stage...I start out with small doses then up it every week..


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> no, the enhanced spectrum super blue only comes in 1000watters.




what?..........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

he means the super blue fdd..........not the super...the super blue has a mh bulb in it..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what?..........
> 
> View attachment 68189
> 
> View attachment 68190



notice how i said super blue and not super hps ?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

i do blv the hortilux eye super blue includes a 600watter HPS lamp and a 400watter MH lamp 

all-in-one bulb


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

yup thats the one....


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 11, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> thats the stupidest thing said on my journal so far...you get the trophy.


You sure the stupidest and not the highest?.....lmao, things look great bro, look forward to your next update. Sorry for posting mu high replys in your thread


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

thats cool...I had a laugh at your expense...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> yup thats the one....



fuck all that. i'd just use the one i have.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck all that. i'd just use the one i have.


have you seen what they are doing here?? props to abudsmoker..
Takin Care Of Business A Prize Winning Journal


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> have you seen what they are doing here?? props to abudsmoker..
> Takin Care Of Business A Prize Winning Journal



i saw that when he first posted it. waaaaay to complex for me. i try to stay as simple as possible. i think i got it down.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

thats how I feel with soil....but im going through the newbie thing again with this hydro..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

hell yea this bulb saves me from buying a dual spectrum mh/hps ballast .


i was going to use strictly hps with UVb supplemental lighting.

but with those bulbs, mh will produce enough uvb for me, plus the hps as well

what more could you ask for?


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 11, 2008)

I just bought a bulb from my hydro store that puts out 600 watts of HPS and 400 wats of metal halide...thus its a 1000w dual spectrum bulb for flowering


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I just bought a bulb from my hydro store that puts out 600 watts of HPS and 400 wats of metal halide...thus its a 1000w dual spectrum bulb for flowering


yea the hortilux super blue right??


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

thas what we are talking about zeke


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 11, 2008)

yeah my bad, I didn't read the whole thread.....My plants are still seedlings so I wont be using it for a month or so


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

is it the hortilux? and how much did they charge you?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

I think it would make a great veg bulb...but I am too fond of the results from the 1000 watt hortilux super hps 199,000 lumens.....sucker is mean.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah dude that shit was about 200 bills, a little bit over actually


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I think it would make a great veg bulb...but I am too fond of the results from the 1000 watt hortilux super hps 199,000 lumens.....sucker is mean.


i think i can take a lost of 30,000 lumens just to incorporate MH into the lighting regime


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Yeah dude that shit was about 200 bills, a little bit over actually



you coulda got it online 150 bucks


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> you coulda got it online 150 bucks



oh well, we live and learn


I used the super HPS last time for flowering so Ima use the dual bulb this time. I think both spectrums are good for flowering, but Im like FDD, I like to keep things very simple as possible because I work a lot and can't be around my girls like I want to....thus the reason why I haven't done hydro and aeroponics yet....when I retire, I will


Ok sorry didn't mean to get off subject


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry dude but did you put your clones directly into flower, If so, how did this work for you.....On my current grow Im going to do this shit right. Grow out mothers and take clones....Last time I just germed, vegged and flowered. I had bud for 5 months...but Im tired of waiting 3 months for buds so Ima use a system now....How are the results clones straight into flower?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Sorry dude but did you put your clones directly into flower, If so, how did this work for you.....On my current grow Im going to do this shit right. Grow out mothers and take clones....Last time I just germed, vegged and flowered. I had bud for 5 months...but Im tired of waiting 3 months for buds so Ima use a system now....How are the results clones straight into flower?


works good....dont top them just let them get cola's....if it is the same strain they will stay small and uniform...making them easy to manage, and you can grow more plants...if they are decent clones you will get at least an oz. from each one...


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 11, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> works good....dont top them just let them get cola's....if it is the same strain they will stay small and uniform...making them easy to manage, and you can grow more plants...if they are decent clones you will get at least an oz. from each one...



ok word, thats what I plan on doing


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

im putting 25 clones in that 2x4 ebb and flow table....and 2x4 is no space at all..I could put 10 of those tables in my room...oh the possibilities...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright I have to clean up my kitchen a little, I had a pancake feast this morning and I have Trenton coming to my grow room in a little bit.....


----------



## medicineman (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice grow. My space is more limited than yours, but heres a shot of a Thai plant nearing harvest::


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 11, 2008)

that looks tasty...i love me some thai...I just did some thai-tanic a couple months back..


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2008)

medicineman said:


> Nice grow. My space is more limited than yours, but heres a shot of a Thai plant nearing harvest::


you really do grow.


----------



## mxpxsunkist (Feb 11, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> works good....dont top them just let them get cola's....if it is the same strain they will stay small and uniform...making them easy to manage, and you can grow more plants...if they are decent clones you will get at least an oz. from each one...


 
Hey i might have missed this somewhere, but you said u put them straight into flowering, what about ur rooting hormone...Did u just put the hormone on and then plant and put directly into the 12/12..

If i missed something just /slap me...but if u did...that would be sweet for my setup which is currently a closet


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 12, 2008)

I let them root first...then 12/12


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 12, 2008)

you left this here last night.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you left this here last night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 68849
> ...


Enjoy


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 12, 2008)

damn it sure would be cool to share my shit with other folks


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 12, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> damn it sure would be cool to share my shit with other folks


what ya got to trade?????? lol...j/k...you can come by and puff some of this hash with me..


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 12, 2008)

hey cali.. let me ask u somethin.. ive been slowly giving my plants nutes more frequently to fight off the yellowing leaves.. which worked.. but ive been worrying about salt build up. . how often should i flush ? today i came home and 2 of my 6 were quite droopy so i just used them as guinea pigs and flushed them with about a gallon and a half of tap water each.. that was just about 2 hours ago and they already are looking better.. ( i think they were just drooping because they were thirsty, but just last night they were nice and perky and today they were REAL down )


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 12, 2008)

(( using soilless mix and general hydroponics flora micro/flora bloom. ))


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 12, 2008)

is it a hydro set up? or peat moss and perilite


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 12, 2008)

no hydro.. just peat moss and perlite..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 12, 2008)

do this..I do about every 2 weeks..
*Ready*-*Set*-*Grow* Part 4 of 7 UPDATED


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 12, 2008)

every two weeks? cool.. then it was just a lil over due.. thanks alot bro.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 12, 2008)

UR THE MAN CALI! i love ur threads! always make me happy!...check out my grow in my sig. my babys r in day 11 flowering..any advice will help!..im also using fox farm nutes.i got some budswel that i heard works really well after the 3rd week of flowering..i think i might have to try that out!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 12, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> what ya got to trade?????? lol...j/k...you can come by and puff some of this hash with me..



yea right, im on the other side....hahahaha

my girl doesnt want to move to cali, i keep trying to talk her into it!!!! or the west coast or something.... i mean imma always love the south...im just tryin move. aint tryna be here all my life!


ill catch you on my vacation...haha or when i visit my brother/friend


----------



## tech209 (Feb 12, 2008)

^^^^^^ to live n die n L.A ..................


----------



## edux10 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah Cali is the shit. The state too. I know someone else asked and you didn't reply: how big were they about when you flowered and how big do you expect them to get. I heard flower at 16-18 inches tall. Thanks man, I don't want to overgrow my room,


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 12, 2008)

I started at about 8-10 inches.....and smaller in some cases..I keep them short..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 12, 2008)

Pictures to come in a few minutes...I have to say this. General Hydroponics Flora Nova is by far the most effective nutrients I've ever used. It is amazing how much they will take...every single leaf is green and you dont want to see how much I use. I have only been flowering for 11 days and the bud sites have already formed on all the strains except the og kush...I love this hobby..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

This is some stuff I got from the hydro store for free....it's a flower booster...from Humboldt County. Haven't used it yet but I think I'll try it out on 5 of the plants and see how they do..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

here is the little hydro set up in action...upgrades needed and coming soon..but all the clones are still alive..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

These plants are 32 days old...yes thats right...32 days ago they were still just a branch on a mother plant....this growth is freaking crazy...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 13, 2008)

lol....look at them claws!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

And last but not least, some of NOR-CAL'S finest outdoor....

Jack Herer






SWEET TOOTH


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

and I dont know if you noticed but the cherry bomb only has 5 finger leaves...crazy..


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 13, 2008)

Garden looks good. i have never done hydro in the tray like that. always in containers. it will be heat to see how that works

and those 5 fingers look fantastic


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> Garden looks good. i have never done hydro in the tray like that. always in containers. it will be heat to see how that works
> 
> and those 5 fingers look fantastic


thanks man...ill catch on to this hydro thing quick....ive already built it and that is what you learn most from...knowing exactly how it operates..


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> thanks man...ill catch on to this hydro thing quick....ive already built it and that is what you learn most from...knowing exactly how it operates..


 
are you making sure you guys are not sharing pests?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

who?? me and my girl??


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> who?? me and my girl??


 
No ...... lol sorry you and trenton. a while back i read he had mites, aphids and gnats, i know you have been playing elf. i was just checking to make sure you sure not sharing bugs. it must be nice to help each other out....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

yea I have a pair of shoes I left over there for when im in the grow area...when I get home i change cloths before I go in my grow room...haven't seen any bugs so I think im good...his aren't bad anymore either...


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just had to subscribe...Keep it up bro...


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 13, 2008)

hey cali...looking good bro.

And those Jack Herer buds looks lovely. Not long till I have me a stash of that myself!  Did you grow them yourself?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

no a friend grew it outdoors..


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 13, 2008)

nice! do you have the opportunity to grow outdoors yourself at all this season?

I'm going to stick a couple of clones outdoors this year (guerilla stylee) with very little expectation of having any success. But I just got to give it a go. I've already picked a location with the help of Live.com maps/satellite. Just need to wait for the weather to improve. But being in cali, you won't have that problem!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

I might end up with quite a large outdoor grow this year....just watch for it..


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 13, 2008)

thought you might have plans!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## kochab (Feb 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I might end up with quite a large outdoor grow this year....just watch for it..



come to the carolinas..........youll LOOOVE the outdoor game here........






im watching from here caligrown. I havent had time to mull the boards much here recently, ive been popping in and out of a few threads here and there.....now this one will be one of em.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 13, 2008)

hey cali....love the hydro tray....very cool indeed. good luck with that. and the other pics great too thanks for sharing!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Kochab and Tahoe.......glad to see ya in here


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

Pics in about 30 minutes...


----------



## edux10 (Feb 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> And last but not least, some of NOR-CAL'S finest outdoor....
> 
> Jack Herer
> 
> ...


Bomb outdoor. Could pass for indo. Was it greenhouse?


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 13, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Bomb outdoor. Could pass for indo. Was it greenhouse?


i never got this...
the best bud i've ever seen was outdoor bud...


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 13, 2008)

30 mins or its free right? tick tick tick


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 13, 2008)

hey cali .. can u check this out for me and let me know what u think about this clone chamber.. u think its gonna work or i need more light? 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/49851-flourescent-sunrise-cfl-hps-adventure.html


(its the very last post)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i never got this...
> the best bud i've ever seen was outdoor bud...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

here are pics from just now....buds forming already...


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


>


you know that those cool vacuum seeling bags can completely hide the smell of pot... and its not that heavy of a package to send...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> you know that those cool vacuum seeling bags can completely hide the smell of pot... and its not that heavy of a package to send...


Mine is never around long enough...


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Mine is never around long enough...


thats why you do it when you have plenty.. within the first 17 hours or so... =p


i'm gonna have to wait 2 more months before i get a decent amount.... darn you nature.... haha


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> thats why you do it when you have plenty.. within the first 17 hours or so... =p
> 
> 
> i'm gonna have to wait 2 more months before i get a decent amount.... darn you nature.... haha


Thats why i'm going SEA OF GREEN this spring and summer....harvest every month..


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Thats why i'm going SEA OF GREEN this spring and summer....harvest every month..


i'm starting a perpetual grow now 

plants went in monday...

in two more weeks more will go in

then two weeks after that 2 dozen plants from seed (after 1month of veg)

then....

i'll have some moms going well by then...

its just i gotta wait the 2 months for this first run to finish


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 13, 2008)

sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> hey cali .. can u check this out for me and let me know what u think about this clone chamber.. u think its gonna work or i need more light?
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/49851-flourescent-sunrise-cfl-hps-adventure.html
> 
> 
> (its the very last post)


IT LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD WORK...


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn, Damn Damn Damn................... Damn!!!!


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks brother.. +rep


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats some fine jack herer you got there.


----------



## kochab (Feb 14, 2008)

eh caligrown....you could probably find a million documentaries with this vehotv thing dertmagert just turned me onto..... hey hey and its free.......
by the way i said this in this thread because i accidently deleted my subscription when i was opening it......blah


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 14, 2008)

wow.. i got mentioned by someone other than myself.. im fuckin flattered


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 14, 2008)

pics in 45....all the bud sites are showing now except on the og kush...it must be a late bloomer....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2008)

*Nice! Nice! Nice!*

*Love your selection. I have a new appreciation for the huge variety of seed selection.*

*Nice grow Caliii*

*Lace*


CALIGROWN said:


> pics in 45....all the bud sites are showing now except on the og kush...it must be a late bloomer....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 16, 2008)

Here are some updated pictures...I have 2 black domina seedlings and 6 raft seedlings...


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 16, 2008)

beautiful............ what a nice full bushy room!!!!! keep up the good work, cant wait to see them start budding up


----------



## fiona (Feb 16, 2008)

The room has really come along well. Looks great!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 16, 2008)

looking sweet cali....so where did you exhaust it?

all this n the apartment? dude!!!! sweet!!!!!

what did you girl get? how many watters?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 16, 2008)

1000 watt switchable..


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 16, 2008)

looks like we've both been busy.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like we've both been busy.


I try to when my brain hurts....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 16, 2008)

what about exhaust


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> what about exhaust


closet....


----------



## WidowMaker79 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd sure as hell love to get out to Cali one day.....ahh one day.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 17, 2008)

WidowMaker79 said:


> I'd sure as hell love to get out to Cali one day.....ahh one day.


that's a common statement on here...


----------



## kochab (Feb 17, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> that's a common statement on here...


common stament or not......... keep this in mind for business later......me and the wifes splitting up for the moment being...and if we dont fix things up later, im coming to cali to set it off. Ive been thinking and considering it alot in the past 2 years, but i haven't yet because the wife is tied to family land that we couldn't pay taxes on and afford another place as well.......
but anyways if me and my wife dont work things out and keep me tied up here im coming to california to help trenton and you. ha ha.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 17, 2008)

take me with you


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 17, 2008)

sorry to hear about your wife.......but my door is open when you get here


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 17, 2008)

Cali you said your just exhausting into the closet of the grow room. How exactly does that work? Does the hot air leak back into the grow room? Interested to know.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 17, 2008)

no I have it going into the attic from the closet...through a crawl space..


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 17, 2008)

Understood. I always thought that venting to the attic would cause a noticeable heat signature. But I guess 1 1000 watt lamp would not be noticeable.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 17, 2008)

I have 2 1000 watt lamps....and I live in an apartment complex, so it's a pretty big attic...about 8000 sqf.


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks. Venting is always an interesting topic for me. I am a big fan of venting within the house to another room. Preferably to where the thermostat for the AC is so it can help control the overall temp of the grow room along with the rest of the house/apt.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 17, 2008)

I can only marvel each time I see your grow set up/room.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 18, 2008)

All ur babies are looking GR8!!! I cant wait to see the outcome!!!!


----------



## edux10 (Feb 19, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Thanks. Venting is always an interesting topic for me. I am a big fan of venting within the house to another room. Preferably to where the thermostat for the AC is so it can help control the overall temp of the grow room along with the rest of the house/apt.


 Yeah, you could vent into your family room for heat in the winter. Wont have to run the heater!


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 19, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Yeah, you could vent into your family room for heat in the winter. Wont have to run the heater!


Where Im at there is no winter.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 19, 2008)

^ tell em sean. its hot as fuck down here


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 19, 2008)

Hot like a mother fucker, so hot make you wanna


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 19, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Where Im at there is no winter.


tell me about it... im battling 85 degree temps.. and thats with HEAVY exhaust/intake..


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 19, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> tell me about it... im battling 85 degree temps.. and thats with HEAVY exhaust/intake..


Lol I feel you. Maybe you should intake from a different part of your residence. Like a bathroom or another bedroom & exhaust into the area where the ac thermostat is at.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 20, 2008)

here they are today.....nugs everywhere...


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 20, 2008)

DANG!!!!!! Looking Gooood!! Bud sites EVERYWHERE!!! I am thinking of trying the spounge thingie, VERY cool video!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2008)

you should throw another 1000 on them.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you should throw another 1000 on them.


3000??? on 19 clones????? hmmmmm...go on...


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 20, 2008)

Looking good Cali....


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 20, 2008)

you said it best....nugs everywhere....excellent pics...thanks for the update!


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 20, 2008)

whats happeninng here?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 20, 2008)

its the purple...they just do that for about 2 weeks....i dunno....but all those little leaves fall off and then it looks healthy..I think it has something to do with the turning purple...all the leaves started turning purple right when those little ones on the main stalk start sagging....the mom's I saw flowering looked the same...and the grand daddy purple does it also...i dunno


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 20, 2008)

Gorgeous man. I love your life lol.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 20, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Gorgeous man. I love your life lol.


thanks man...me too most of the time


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2008)

you need more light. more light ='s more buds. then tie them down. then sing lullabye's to them. then spin on your head twice and shake that money maker. then feed them. then eat something. get some rest. tell your wife you love her. spin on your head again. sing another happy song. they just shot down that satellite. go outside and see if you can catch a piece. wait, maybe you better not......


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you need more light. more light ='s more buds. then tie them down. then sing lullabye's to them. then spin on your head twice and shake that money maker. then feed them. then eat something. get some rest. tell your wife you love her. spin on your head again. sing another happy song. they just shot down that satellite. go outside and see if you can catch a piece. wait, maybe you better not......


are you ok????


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 21, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> are you ok????


no. i'm in a lot of pain. the whole left side of my back is spasming out. i'm popping vicodin. it hurts to breathe.


----------



## WidowMaker79 (Feb 21, 2008)

with your aircooled lights, do you leave the one side open? you might not be worried about the smell escaping i'm not sure. just wondering if it's better to close the other side or not? what's your opinion?


----------



## vertise (Feb 21, 2008)

nice relaxing little place you got there. Looking good.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 21, 2008)

it doesn't smell too bad....but you could seal it off if you were worried about smell..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> no. i'm in a lot of pain. the whole left side of my back is spasming out. i'm popping vicodin. it hurts to breathe.


I thought you got those shots already??


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 21, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I thought you got those shots already??



nope. waiting.........


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 21, 2008)

You have a jungle going there!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 22, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> You have a jungle going there!!!


yes mam...thanks for stopping by....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 23, 2008)

i'll have picture updates in about 2 hours....


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Feb 23, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> i'll have picture updates in about 2 hours....


 
Looking forward to it................


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## dertmagert (Feb 24, 2008)

MMMMMmmm... those are lookin tasty........ 


but rhis just looks creepy.. that refection looks like one of the kids from the hills have eyes


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 24, 2008)

ROFL!!!! It does!!!! Your babies on the other hand are very attractive!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 24, 2008)

hey cali....cool pics....love that reflection.....thanks for the updates!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 24, 2008)

your welcome people......thanks for stopping by...i'll update in a few hours after my lights come on...


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 24, 2008)

Grows looking good Cali


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 24, 2008)

its crazy how that purple sags at the top a little.....but its getting colorful now....the big leaves are blue now...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 24, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> MMMMMmmm... those are lookin tasty........
> 
> 
> but rhis just looks creepy.. that refection looks like one of the kids from the hills have eyes


why is his mouth open?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 24, 2008)

its not...the mylar distorted the picture


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 24, 2008)

this is one of the strawberry cough plants...didn't top her either...lots of tops..and covered in crystals already...the top leaves are almost white..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 24, 2008)

here is the cherry bomb...frosty too


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 24, 2008)

Daaaaaaaaaaaamn, those girls are pruuuuuuuuuuuuuuty!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 24, 2008)

purdy and sweet....cherry bomb...love that name! plants looking awesome....great frosting happening! thanks for sharing!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 25, 2008)

Yea the cherry bomb looks it's label...the tops are like round cherry's kind of..and it smells sweet...


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 25, 2008)

plants look great cali i like your pics. How many strians are you growing just the two? what happened to all the clones your girl had?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 25, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> plants look great cali i like your pics. How many strians are you growing just the two? what happened to all the clones your girl had?


I still have all 4 strains...strawberry cough, cherry bomb, lavender, og kush...my girl's clones were donated to needy growers...


----------



## sportsguy1598 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Cali I love the grow and the setup man do I wish I lived in Cali...but the thing I love the most is your avatar pic...MANBEARPIG! It's half man, half bear, half pig!!!


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 26, 2008)

mmmmmm those sound yummy!!!! That was nice to donate clones to needy growers you can throw some my way The cherry bomb sounds very unique and by the looks its covered in lots of these little green cherry bombs  is it red at all?

I have a plant i just cut in my sig link could you look and conferm the silvery buds look a bit like the train? I will also post once they dry.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 26, 2008)

That strawberry cough looks yummy!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 26, 2008)

damn cnat wait to see the budssssss


----------



## COD4 (Feb 27, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> thats about the same as here.. im payin $1300 but im in luxury condos ........ some pimp shit... gotta love the beaches man. . .
> thats nuts how cheap the elec is tho.. our cable is $150 a month too.. thats with internet of course// so add that up and throw in the water bill im lookin at almost $1700 a month. . damn im glad im a skilled tradesman;; flippin burgers wouldnt fund a "PC Grow" let alone pay a bill


 
what part of fl? its gotta be swfla or the miami area lol


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah miami area.. . we are having a record drop in temperature today.. it was 95 degrees yesterday and its at about 50 now going to be low 40s tonight.. sheesh...

-- Lookin good as always cali.. got a question for ya.. 
should i be running my fans with the light off? i know it wouldnt hurt if i did but im wondering if it will hurt if i dont.. 

do you run yours with lights off?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 27, 2008)

I run mine on a timer...they go on every 45 minutes for 15 minutes...day and night


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 27, 2008)

that sounds like a plan... thanks


----------



## tech209 (Feb 27, 2008)

hahahhaha kool avatar cali........

manbear pig


----------



## COD4 (Feb 27, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> yeah miami area.. . we are having a record drop in temperature today.. it was 95 degrees yesterday and its at about 50 now going to be low 40s tonight.. sheesh...
> 
> -- Lookin good as always cali.. got a question for ya..
> should i be running my fans with the light off? i know it wouldnt hurt if i did but im wondering if it will hurt if i dont..
> ...


Yea I'm by you just across the alligator alley, I'm gonna have to bring the outdoors inside for the night.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 27, 2008)

pictures coming in a minute...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 27, 2008)

here is the lavender...it is real dense and smells strongly like grapes..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 27, 2008)

this is the strawberry cough...it is soooooo frosty already...the leaves are almost completely white..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 27, 2008)

and here is the cherry bomb...the tops are ball shaped...crazy..and very frosty too..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 27, 2008)

you should go take a picture in your jungle!!!! of course camo'd up so we could play 'i spy cali?'


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 27, 2008)

if I get more stoned I might do that...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2008)

looking very nice.


----------



## edux10 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good job man.. Great motivation..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks for stooping by guys....this grow is going to be done before I know it...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 28, 2008)

here is a close up of the strawberry cough..keep in mind this plant is only 6 weeks old...sooo many crystals...


----------



## xCrazyFoox (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice plants Cali they all look great and that strawberry cough looks sooooo tasty. Ive smoked some lavender a couple of times and it was some good smoke so im sure you wont be disappointed. Nice journal as well lots of good picture's and stuff can't wait for my girls to get bigger.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 28, 2008)

I just wanted to subscribe so i can follow along. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> here is a close up of the strawberry cough..keep in mind this plant is only 6 weeks old...sooo many crystals...


















looks like sea anemones.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 28, 2008)

yea some star fish right...crazy...im real impressed...from this on jan 27th....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 28, 2008)

to this on feb 27th...


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 28, 2008)

Cali whats popping with your hydro set up?


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice pics! 

CALI.. your a _cunt-cunt-cunt-cunt... a countinous s-source of inspiration.



















_

(Noticed you're a south park fan!, watch the raisins episode if you havent seen it already.)


Youtube [South Park - Jimmy Stutters]


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 28, 2008)

So very nice Cali. You grow in your apartment right?? Same with me. My 9 square feet grow takes up a good percentage of my 600 square foot Ibdr apt. But it worth it!


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 28, 2008)

That Girl is getting thick in the waist...lol!!! Looking GR8!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 28, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Cali whats popping with your hydro set up?


had to take it down...too much heat


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 28, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> had to take it down...too much heat


umm... air conditioner?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

I wish.....it will be back up soon....but about a five times larger version of the same thing...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

Todays pics coming in 30...brb..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

here they are...man oh man...


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 29, 2008)

nice cali!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> nice cali!


thanks for stopping by...glad you like...im on day 28 12/12.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

you the man cali


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

damn!!!! i dunno what ur doing but ur ladies look damn good cali!..im on day 28 12/12 also but they look nothing like that...guess its just the bag seeds..lol.. heres a few pics of my ladies at day 28...lemme know what u think!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> damn!!!! i dunno what ur doing but ur ladies look damn good cali!..im on day 28 12/12 also but they look nothing like that...guess its just the bag seeds..lol.. heres a few pics of my ladies at day 28...lemme know what u think!


they look real good man...I think mine a blowing up from the 2/1000 watt hps's....a little overkill but thats how we do it up here


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

wow!!!

kickin back, blazing some bud, taking pics of your babies....

what more could ya ask for!?!?!!!???


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

there not babies anymore......they are teenagers trying to grow big tits and ass so the popular boy in school will pop there cherry...but dad's here keeping an eye on them with a joint, a lock on the bedroom door, and a shotgun..lets see some males get in here with me on guard...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

hahahahaha!!!


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 29, 2008)

/drools

Damn I love updates!  can never get enough bud pics.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

bud porn


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

Pics in a few minutes.....


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 1, 2008)

what happend to those pics my friend??????


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

coming right now...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

Here we go...29th day 12/12.......


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks man...you know it's funny...ive probably given out hundreds..if not thousands of rep points to members..and mine is sad as hell...wheres the love members...I dont have 800+ posts for the year for nothing../.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

I still cant believe the time table here....

THIS IS FEBRUARY 3RD.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

THIS WAS FEB 28TH..


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 1, 2008)

HAHAHA.. this reminds me of that cell phone commercial where the guys like " You sure can brew it "(refering to beer) and the other guys like "Yeah but can you sell it " - throughout the entire commericial u see the "raised signal bars" in the background .. sorta like these plants


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 1, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Thanks man...you know it's funny...ive probably given out hundreds..if not thousands of rep points to members..and mine is sad as hell...wheres the love members...I dont have 800+ posts for the year for nothing../.



well ive given u a couple points already but i think that pic deserves some more.. got your feet up chillin takin pics of girls going threw their aerobics session at the 2000 watt gym, sweating beads of pungent thc .. mmmm


oh yeah and i think il give u some more for helpin me work out the fan situation.. i bought a second timer ( one that has 4 pins = 15min intervals for every hour.) i hooked the fans to that one.. all of them on for the 12 hours the light is on ( for heat i have to keep them running constant ) and i have it kick on the last 15 mins of every hour during dark..
i love it when im in the basement and they kick on,, the exhaust pulls out this sweet aroma.. SPEAKING OF THE DEVIL!! it just kicked on.. YUMMMMMMM..


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 1, 2008)

damn.. said i gotta spread some around before i give to u again.. hmm..


----------



## dankforall (Mar 1, 2008)

They are getting fat! They also look very healthy!


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 1, 2008)

looking good cali, thats a big difference in 20 days lol. keep up the good work.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Mar 1, 2008)

That whati love about a journal, seeing the huge changes, your grow is looking great!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Thanks man...you know it's funny...ive probably given out hundreds..if not thousands of rep points to members..and mine is sad as hell...wheres the love members...I dont have 800+ posts for the year for nothing../.



you and me both buddy!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks everyone for coming through....my journal is never lonely thanks to everyone here....


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 1, 2008)

My cindy99 Journal is a little lonley. your just too popular!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> thanks everyone for coming through....my journal is never lonely thanks to everyone here....


rep!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

I got some more pics coming in a few...im gonna get and get some real close ups..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

you got a scope or something?


take pics with the scope!

lets see it enlarged 60x or 100x !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

not yet...I have to go pick one up..never needed it before cause I go by sight...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

Here's a video while I upload the pics...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmm television trays


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah! nice vid


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

here are the March 1st pics...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trenton (Mar 1, 2008)

3 days and there all deadAll of them will die


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

trenton said:


> 3 days and there all deadAll of them will die


I know.....but thats ok cause ill just come take all your dead clones...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

3 days and their dead. all of them.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 days and their dead. all of them.


you know you want to use that sugar on my buds for your coffee....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

that shit must be an inside joke...


you all have been saying that shit for the past month....what gives?


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 2, 2008)

very nice mr cali


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> very nice mr cali


thank you my friend..


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> you know you want to use that sugar on my buds for your coffee....


*I'd love a cup of that Joe too, Sir.*

*Man damned nice plants, Cali. Even the Kitty thinks so.* 

*I bet he/she keeps a sticky nose.* 

*note: Your SP avatar cracks me up.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> that shit must be an inside joke...
> 
> 
> you all have been saying that shit for the past month....what gives?



you sure you want in?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 2, 2008)

iono.....maybe????? lol


----------



## sohi (Mar 2, 2008)

> you sure you want in?





> iono.....maybe????? lol


no because all of us will die in 3 days. all of us.


----------



## sohi (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh on topic, very nice plants way to not waste my time son...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 2, 2008)

sohi said:


> no because all of us will die in 3 days. all of us.



lol...damnit!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

sohi said:


> Oh on topic, very nice plants way to not waste my time son...


Not a problem...come back daily...it gets juicer in here then jamba juice with the pictures.....


----------



## DJThrive (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn your girls look awsome, hope mine will look like that or better but its only wishing right now because I'm pretty new ti growing


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

DJThrive said:


> Damn your girls look awsome, hope mine will look like that or better but its only wishing right now because I'm pretty new ti growing


just stay confident and it will grow itself..if you need help with things feel free to ask aak away in this thread...lots of knowledgeable growers frequent it and im sure you can get your questions taken care of fairly quick.....thanks for stopping through..


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 2, 2008)

looking good, hope my clones end up like them plants, in your last set of pics.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

my clones were beat as hell when I got them......anything will grow in the right conditions..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

What should i stick in there next??? its getting that time soon...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 2, 2008)

what are the choices?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

lol...well great white shark...lemon skunk...lavender....master cush..critical mass...and bubbs skunk so far...hoping to get some hijack but SOMEONE is holding out on the cuttings...but for sure I have raft going and black domina and jack herer and sweet tooth..so we will see.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

No One>>??


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 2, 2008)

lavender sounds good, would like to give that a go.
i grow lavender as a garden plant, and have many diff types.
i would like to give the cannabis strain lavender a go.
do it sell in seeds, or just clones.

pi
i have started 3 more ice, and 4 pakistan valley.
hope they all take, i started 20 durbin poison,. but i hear, the poison is shit, and takes ages, even with a 600hps.
any views?.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

great white shark and critical mass would seem like a nice grow!!! i had a bag of white shark a few weeks ago..shit is BOMB!!! sells for 25 a G here but i get the hook ups!...100-120 a quarter! when it gets sold for 70 and 8th 140 a quarter!


----------



## GafferGail (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice grow man. I am about to germ some Master Kush and Skunk Special that I got from Nirvana a few days ago. I hope I get some of the good vibes from your ladies!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> great white shark and critical mass would seem like a nice grow!!! i had a bag of white shark a few weeks ago..shit is BOMB!!! sells for 25 a G here but i get the hook ups!...100-120 a quarter! when it gets sold for 70 and 8th 140 a quarter!


How much did you pay for that quarter of great white shark I gave you fdd????


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> How much did you pay for that quarter of great white shark I gave you fdd????



140 dollars.  what kind of info are you divulging anyway?


----------



## DJThrive (Mar 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> How much did you pay for that quarter of great white shark I gave you fdd????


ook I have a problum with 1 of leafs, its turning yellow and a bit brow, I gave it a shot of nutes on Friday less then 1/4 strength, I am using a 42w for the smaller plants and the light is about 4'' away from the leaf that's not looking so good but the top leafs that are closer are fine, what's going on?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

Some leaves just do that garbage sometimes...but depending on the age id say lack on N...


----------



## DJThrive (Mar 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Some leaves just do that garbage sometimes...but depending on the age id say lack on N...


I gave then a 20-20-20 shot on friday though, could it be because of lots of growth? I have close to 30 new branches growing on it, should I leave the leaf on to cut it off?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

YOU didnt pay no 140....I donate my meds silly....


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> YOU didnt pay no 140....I donate my meds silly....



7 days late X 20 = 140.  just playin'


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

whats up cali hows the plants doing? awsome journal by the way


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

man they are doing there fuc*king thing.....thanks for coming through bwinn...its been a minute since I saw you around..


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 140 dollars.  what kind of info are you divulging anyway?


im in the wrong state. i need to move to cali..$$$



CALIGROWN said:


> YOU didnt pay no 140....I donate my meds silly....


 
now i really need to move to cali..

CALI, your looking way good brother but your killing me with those hps pictures. i need to see a pic with lights off and a flash, lets see those sugary buds for real.

nice job !! how to you like the change of nutes ?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

alright man I got you....give me about 1 hour to get them taken and uploaded.....you will see what I see....1 hour..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

and I love this flora nova...I dont want to sound like a salesman though...but DAMN...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> and I love this flora nova...I dont want to sound like a salesman though...but DAMN...


 
now were talking...SUGAR !!! i need to quit being cheap and buy a camera.

i was thinking of changing nutes for the VORTEX grow and was looking at the flora nova. i got my eyes wide open..


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> man they are doing there fuc*king thing.....thanks for coming through bwinn...its been a minute since I saw you around..


ive been lost in my journal and in life lol.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 2, 2008)

i also like what FDD used last year on the outdoors..METANATURALS !!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i also like what FDD used last year on the outdoors..METANATURALS !!


it's working very good indoors as well.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's working very good indoors as well.


thats it, im headed north. shit they are closed today.

did you get any other then just the veg and bloom. ? 

i have other goodies to add to the mix and im really liking the indonesian bat guano for a flowering treat. i make a tea with it.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

Here You Go...yumm Yumm...do You Abe Any Idea What Tis Is Going To Look Like In 30 Days......I could only get a couple before the lights turned on...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> ive been lost in my journal and in life lol.


Ill be in to check it out....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

ok im bout to do some renovations to get my sea of green started....fdd...frisco this week....


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 2, 2008)

scratch and sniff...

i got my money on this girl..






what strain ? and love how the buds are dreadlocking already. and the hole plant pic is looking like a few oz's..


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Uhhh...Whats that on the screen in the background there? *


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

strawbery cough...the clone only strain


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

the shield season 5


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Ok...Let me get my mind out of the gutter.*


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

I Need To Start On This Veg/mothernroom......


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

be baxk ina bit...got some shit to tend to,,,,


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> thats it, im headed north. shit they are closed today.
> 
> did you get any other then just the veg and bloom. ?
> 
> i have other goodies to add to the mix and im really liking the indonesian bat guano for a flowering treat. i make a tea with it.




i'm using a little of the 3-3-3 indoors. mostly during veg. just a bump here and there.


----------



## codemanpoop (Mar 3, 2008)

dude. cant wait to hear the finished product on each plant man. im goin with a couple oz's


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 3, 2008)

damn there lookin so fucking good to em


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

Pics to come soon...im working on a veg room also....its SOG time...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 3, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Pics to come soon...im working on a veg room also....its SOG time...


about time !!! * " DO WORK SON " *


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 3, 2008)

yes, i wanna see this sog....let me find out. fdd going sog too?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

ive never used cfl's....what kind of bulbs should I get? daylight? bathroom? i have no clue..but I have a 4 ft. long fixture that holds five 4ft. florescent bulbs...which bulbs should I have for veg?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 3, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> ive never used cfl's....what kind of bulbs should I get? daylight? bathroom? i have no clue..but I have a 4 ft. long fixture that holds five 4ft. florescent bulbs...which bulbs should I have for veg?


cali, go to lowes or hd and get the dual 4' fluors..trust me..no cfl's for veg. i have 3 (t-8 ) fixtures each holding 2 bulbs 5000k. the bulbs i found at a local light warehouse, lowes had none in the right spectrum. find the fixtures that have the arch like hood and just use tin tape on the under side to help with reflection. take a look in my gallery and ill go post some pics.

just think you dont have to mess with moving 20 cfls all at the same time. believe me it works well and i run it 24/0 with great results. veg 2 weeks from rooted clone then flower....brb


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

so just any old 4ft. bulb???


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 3, 2008)

for starters...lighting can be whatever you want....

i mean, for sog...i would not dedicated that much space. just a few for mothers and clone.

people claim cfls/florous for stretchy plants. stretched so you can get longer/bigger clones.

but fuck it....if you got the money throw a 250 or 400 mh in the veg room....air cool the bitch and keep it moving pimpin!!!

oh yea....daylight for floros!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

ok so the daylight bulbs are good?? thats all I was wondering...ive done sog but always with hid lighting....im looking to just run some mothers and about 30-60 baby clones at a time...maybe a week of veg each after they root...keep them real small and throw them in the flower room....


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 3, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> so just any old 4ft. bulb???


*i have 3 (t-8 ) fixtures each holding 2 bulbs 5000k.*

get the t8's.$20 each.they are better and brighter then the t12's and are electric ballast not magnetic witch means they run more output with less watts. do a google search on the t8s you will see. i use a 5000k bulb thats gives a cool spectrum for the veg. the bulbs cost me $5 a piece. you will not be disappointed.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

I already have my fixture...i just wanted to see what bulbs to get...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 3, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I already have my fixture...i just wanted to see what bulbs to get...


do you know what bulbs the fixture holds. if they have starters then they are more then likely the t12s (about 1" in dia.)

ill post some pics of mine if you dont mind..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

yea go ahead


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 3, 2008)

yea i would throw them straight into flower as soon as they root.


single cola and lollipopping all the way!!! im pretty sure you could fill that room up with hellas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 3, 2008)

cool enjoy...i pulled one mom out to show you. i have four moms in there. the closet is 5x3x7.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> cool enjoy...i pulled one mom out to show you. i have four moms in there. the closet is 5x3x7.


wish you were closer...I want some clones...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 3, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> wish you were closer...I want some clones...


you think !!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> you think !!!


Yea I need some little indicas like those...I have lots now but its a little late to take clones...


----------



## DJThrive (Mar 3, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Yea I need some little indicas like those...I have lots now but its a little late to take clones...


well if I could master making clones of my millionDollar strain then you might want some of em to


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 3, 2008)

i got a NL that im letting suffer in the back corner you can have.. shes the one that threw the late nanners and now i found some on the NORTHERN PAPAYA. she is going outside next month..

i have now crossed the papaya original with a nice unknown sativa..these should be great beans.

anyway get back to setting up that veg cab.....pm you soon.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

Pics coming in a few minutes.....my shit is too good....not one problem...knock on wood...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

I built a little screen door to keep my cat's from chewing on the leves when I want to keep the door open....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is the McGuyver screen I built...works though..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

here's the girls...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## xCrazyFoox (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice Cali pic's all look great


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 3, 2008)

skeet skeet skeet..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> skeet skeet skeet..


YESSSIR.....30 DAYS BABY....CALI SHIT


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 3, 2008)

there looking good cali. im smokin mine threw flowering now. check out my grow. my mother is lookin so fine.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks man......they do look good...hope you like what I named your strain...lol


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Mar 4, 2008)

Looking tasty Cali!!! Those buds are getting thick!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> Looking tasty Cali!!! Those buds are getting thick!!


yea some are getting tied up as we speak cause they are sagging about to break already...the bottom ones mostly


----------



## edux10 (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks like you are ballllinn


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Mar 4, 2008)

LOL... I hope i have that same problem.....


----------



## DGAFMEDZMMJ (Mar 4, 2008)

looking sweet cali.. most deff. staying tuned to see how these turn out


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

DGAFMEDZMMJ said:


> looking sweet cali.. most deff. staying tuned to see how these turn out


thanks everyone.....much appreciated...really


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

im germing seeds right now for mom's for my sog...it is QUITE THE LIST LET ME TELL YOU...clones hopefully next...a day or 2


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

yea im still tryna upgrade my list for my mommies as well!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

mine is 21 different strains so far...ill end up choosing the 5 best in the end for my sog...


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 4, 2008)

id love to have 21 different strains just chillin in my room


----------



## DJThrive (Mar 4, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> mine is 21 different strains so far...ill end up choosing the 5 best in the end for my sog...


damn I wish that you lived near me so that you can help me out


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> id love to have 21 different strains just chillin in my room


and thats not counting the 4 different strains im flowering right now...or the different strains ill get with the new clones...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

yo cali, are you getting that carbon scrubber tomorrow or were you bullshitting?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

no for sure...I like it...perfect for me...I can smell my shit from the parking lot now..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

keep me posted!!!!


and oh beware!!!!! get the brandname one...its a "Freshmaker" dont buy the generic cheap imitations!!!

they also sell the organic hepa intake filters that are blue and look just like it!!!

keep me posted man!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

I know....you see trenton's hydro room??? thats all from my guy here in sac...quality products...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

i like the way he did the ceiling...

is your sog going hydro?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

we drove over 100 miles with the back of a truck complete full of obvious grow equipment....funny


----------



## t dub c (Mar 4, 2008)

Damb Cali, Its been a while since I was last in here. Your ladies are lookin very nice. starting to explode. Your going to enjoy those bitches. good growing mang.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

t dub c said:


> Damb Cali, Its been a while since I was last in here. Your ladies are lookin very nice. starting to explode. Your going to enjoy those bitches. good growing mang.


thanks man...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn this thread has more traffic than an whorehouse near a military base..LOL...

Cali keep up the good work the girls are lookin great


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

whats up cali hows the plants doing?


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 4, 2008)

hey caligrown those ladys are looking very nice. starting to bulk up with lots of crystals. 

quick question though...you said you were growing OG kush, is that the same strain as sour diesel? i've heard that the west coast calls sour diesel OG Kush. same strain just different name.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 4, 2008)

I beleive their two seperate strains... I've seen og kush called bubba kush when harvested early=)


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 4, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> I beleive their two seperate strains... I've seen og kush called bubba kush when harvested early=)


 

thanks for the input...maybe it is bubba kush that is the other name for OG Kush. i knew OG kush was called something else.


----------



## pccdrom (Mar 4, 2008)

all good CALI, nice growing.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> hey caligrown those ladys are looking very nice. starting to bulk up with lots of crystals.
> 
> quick question though...you said you were growing OG kush, is that the same strain as sour diesel? i've heard that the west coast calls sour diesel OG Kush. same strain just different name.


Nope....OG kush is a full bread Mendocino clone-only strain we have up here...others have og kush seeds they sell from seed banks...but mine are all clone only strains..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks for coming through everyone...lights just coming on so ill have pics up soon...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

sexy sexy!!!!!


----------



## edux10 (Mar 4, 2008)

I was wondering what light you added. I could find it in the thread. Are you using 2 kilowatt lights now?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

edux10 said:


> I was wondering what light you added. I could find it in the thread. Are you using 2 kilowatt lights now?


Yup two 1000k hps...one is switchable...I was thinking of running the mh bulb every other week..any thoughts??


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Yup two 1000k hps...one is switchable...I was thinking of running the mh bulb every other week..any thoughts??


to add a better light spectrum? i wouldent unless they are in the same hood because half the plants would be getting mh and the other half hps. just my thoughts. good luck cali


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

bwinn i disagree....

the footprint of the 1000watter would still be at least 6x6

the ones in the middle might be the best, but they all would be in the footprint of both lights..... but i believe he is just running all HPS.


i think cali wants to upgrade to those hybrid bulbs tho!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> bwinn i disagree....
> 
> the footprint of the 1000watter would still be at least 6x6
> 
> ...


your probley right like i said just a thought. and i was also thinking about the hps lights with blue spectrum.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

if you are running 1000watters i would most definitely upgrade to the hybrid bulbs....they are bad ass!!!!!


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 4, 2008)

screw what we think.. ask the strawberry cough


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> screw what we think.. ask the strawberry cough


Good idea......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

Word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Thats interesting. Is this kind of like how the 'cheese' strain came about? until they came up with seeds.*
*Thats cool*


CALIGROWN said:


> Nope....OG kush is a full bread Mendocino clone-only strain we have up here...others have og kush seeds they sell from seed banks...but mine are all clone only strains..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thats interesting. Is this kind of like how the 'cheese' strain came about? until they came up with seeds.*
> *Thats cool*


I'll show a finishing nirvana seeds lavender with my lavender.....


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Ok!*




CALIGROWN said:


> I'll show a finishing nirvana seeds lavender with my lavender.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

pics coming soon........


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Ok. In the meanwhile, I was wondering why you picked trainwreck in your last harvest? I read that you had just finished harvesting it. Isn't trainwreck a sativa? Why did you chose that strain? I am thinking of trying some but if it is too much of a heady high then I will pass.*


CALIGROWN said:


> pics coming soon........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

its very heady........but if you pull it when the trichs are still cloudy and clear its more calm.......


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*I think I'll pass on that then. *
*I'm heady enough as it is.*



CALIGROWN said:


> its very heady........but if you pull it when the trichs are still cloudy and clear its more calm.......


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

the taste and smell of it is ohhh so worth it though...its one for the books for sure..do 1 plant...you wont regret it..they love the outdoors...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Really? *
*I really want to try it for some reason but I live in Canada.*
*If I started it early indoors do you think it would finish in time?*

*Taste and smell means a LOT to me. I don't like smoking yucky tasting weed. 'eww'*

*So where are these pis?*


CALIGROWN said:


> the taste and smell of it is ohhh so worth it though...its one for the books for sure..do 1 plant...you wont regret it..they love the outdoors...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

oh yea.......I really do think you will like it.....its a real unique plant, and it will be a nice edition to the garden.....it has a real rich green color..and the long skinny tops turn almost white...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Oh yummy. Ok I'm gonna grow some trainwreck this summer along with as many other strains as will fit into my backyard. *

*Ok not quite *

*Gotta go to bed.....*
*Later Cali and thanks for the info.*


CALIGROWN said:


> oh yea.......I really do think you will like it.....its a real unique plant, and it will be a nice edition to the garden.....it has a real rich green color..and the long skinny tops turn almost white...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's todays pics....uploading some nice close ups of my thrchs.....be up in a minute


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

very thick....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

This is the 34th day of 12/12...........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## codemanpoop (Mar 5, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD! thats awesome man. hopefully i can get there one day.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

codemanpoop said:


> LOOKIN GOOD! thats awesome man. hopefully i can get there one day.


Why not start now...and thanks..


----------



## whswakboardz71 (Mar 5, 2008)

everything is lookin extravagent!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

whswakboardz71 said:


> everything is lookin extravagent!


Thanks......


----------



## whswakboardz71 (Mar 5, 2008)

lol i thought extravagent was a good word to use. but i enjoyed readin this thread a couple days ago.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Wow Cali  You still up?*

*Those are awesome pics and I just LOVE your system. Very nice lighting system.*

*What kind of camera do you use?*


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

sony cybershot.....


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Cool. I need to patiently learn how to use my cameras. I still don't know how to take close up shots. Those are awesome cloe ups.....natmooon takes nice close ups too.*


CALIGROWN said:


> sony cybershot.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

I just use photoshop to enlarge the photos on the computer...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*shudda up? no way? I am gonna try it.*
*BTW cali , I have introduced Scarlette sky to your grow journal as she is very interested in starting some strawberry haze but does not know anyone who has grown it before.*



CALIGROWN said:


> I just use photoshop to enlarge the photos on the computer...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

right on......


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *shudda up? no way? I am gonna try it.*
> *BTW cali , I have introduced Scarlette sky to your grow journal as she is very interested in starting some strawberry haze but does not know anyone who has grown it before.*


Thank you Lacy lolz for the reference here. looks good. 


so what's up ya'll?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

watching sopranos...just got done watering..


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*She just didn't know who you were *







CALIGROWN said:


> right on......


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

IM CALIGROWN...........I am a very happy man....


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Good stuff....*

*I did something good today. BTW...love the sopranos..what characters. *


ScarletteSky said:


> Thank you Lacy lolz for the reference here. looks good.
> 
> 
> so what's up ya'll?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

im sitting here, smoking a huge bowl of hash, making some pasta...midnight snack..


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*For sure you are.*
*Sorry if this was considered hyjacking.*
*I'm probably the worst person here for that...*
*Later cali *
*Glad you two met.*


CALIGROWN said:


> IM CALIGROWN...........I am a very happy man....


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 5, 2008)

hey, i'm stoned most of the time I can't help myself lol. Lacy did you check out my poll thread. You have a legit question there for you, I am trying not to thread jack as much as possible. lol. 



Hey Cali, which page has the pics of your strawberry haze ^_^


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

no such thing as hijacking on my threads...


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 5, 2008)

dammit, I missed her again *sigh*


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Yes sky. I saw your question but I don't use pipes. I should be dont. *

*Maybe cali will know.*

*Thanks cali. You're a real sweetheart *
*So if I feel the need to hyjack someones thread I'll keep 'you' in mind. *

*Haha! I love it.*

**



ScarletteSky said:


> hey, i'm stoned most of the time I can't help myself lol. Lacy did you check out my poll thread. You have a legit question there for you, I am trying not to thread jack as much as possible. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cali, which page has the pics of your strawberry haze ^_^


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hey cali. Is that a grate of some sort that I see above the pots?*
*Some kind of mesh caging as in a scrog type thing?*
*no?*


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

nope...just lots of nugs


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 5, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


>


0_o it's beautiful!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*So strawberry haze it is then sky? *
*I think she is impressed. Heehee*


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

its whiter then any white widow ive ever grown.....


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 5, 2008)

looks yummy indeed. Lacey you dont use glass pipes? Why not? Do you only smoke fatties? lol. 



Cali, would it be possible to strain resin from alcohol that was used to clean a glass pipe? Could that work with a coffee filter. Or would the alcohol be harmful? I'm interested I've got 2 glass pipes that are a little....coated....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

ummmmm...not sure.....i dont like resin highs....I get a head ache...


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 5, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> its whiter then any white widow ive ever grown.....


Really, that's amazing. I couldn't really tell with the light from the HPS. But they look soo very good. Healthy potent little plants. What do you expect on yield?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

2-4 oz per plant......


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*No I don't sky but you have just reminded me to go out and buy one. *
*Hubby almost bought one for me the other day.*
*'almost'*

*Cali will prob know.*



ScarletteSky said:


> looks yummy indeed. Lacey you dont use glass pipes? Why not? Do you only smoke fatties? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Cali, would it be possible to strain resin from alcohol that was used to clean a glass pipe? Could that work with a coffee filter. Or would the alcohol be harmful? I'm interested I've got 2 glass pipes that are a little....coated....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

Glass is the only way to smoke if your using a pipe......imo..


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 5, 2008)

oh yeah!!.. man tits..


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 5, 2008)

damn how can u eyeball plants likie that?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> damn how can u eyeball plants likie that?


what do you mean


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

check ur PM's cali!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 5, 2008)

jusst by looking at ur plants how can u tell how much your going to get


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> jusst by looking at ur plants how can u tell how much your going to get


after so many harvests i think u can just guesstimate!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> after so many harvests i think u can just guesstimate!


give or take a little.


----------



## titleistbudz (Mar 5, 2008)

Lookin good as always.


----------



## DGAFMEDZMMJ (Mar 5, 2008)

looking mighty tasty cali..


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 5, 2008)

yay more bud porn


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 6, 2008)

what up cali?!?..i dunno why u wern't getting my PM's..maybe my comp is screwed up...but this is what i was trying to ask...

i was wonder if u could help me out with a ratio "i suck at math"..i got some budswel for flowering,in this book i have it says " mix 35ml (1 ounce)of budswel to 10 liters (10.5 quarts) of water..
so what would the ratio for a gallon be?!? lil less than a quarter cup?!?


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 6, 2008)

there are 4 quarts in a gallon...

10 divided by 4 = 2.625

so for every 2.6 gallons u use 35ml...

so u then divide 35 by 2.6 
and u end up with roughly 13.5 ml..


----------



## UrbanMystic (Mar 6, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> ummmmm...not sure.....i dont like resin highs....I get a head ache...


Same here...


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Cal.
Can you take some pics in a norm light so we can see the true colors, because that light isn't given those plants the justics that I NEED. lol- 
Looking good, good enough to steal................ J/K but not really lol but really j/k


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 6, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Hey Cal.
> Can you take some pics in a norm light so we can see the true colors, because that light isn't given those plants the justics that I NEED. lol-
> Looking good, good enough to steal................ J/K but not really lol but really j/k


sure I can do that...give me a little bit im bout to go take care of a few things..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 6, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> there are 4 quarts in a gallon...
> 
> 10 divided by 4 = 2.625
> 
> ...


thanks dirt


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 6, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> there are 4 quarts in a gallon...
> 
> 10 divided by 4 = 2.625
> 
> ...


so thats something like 6.2 ml per gallon rite?!?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 6, 2008)

I got a few pics I took under regular lighting uploading...the real white ones are towards the back of the room so ill pull them out later and get some pics..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 6, 2008)

HERE IS THE LAVENDER.....


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 6, 2008)

What a lovely looking lady...=)..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 6, 2008)

nice tie!!!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 6, 2008)

THIS IS THE STRAWBERRY COUGH RUNT....ITS ONLY 18 INCHES TALL..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 6, 2008)

can i get a qp of that strawberry cough? thanks!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 6, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> can i get a qp of that strawberry cough? thanks!!!!


No problem


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 6, 2008)

cali what do you like anyway?

you like heady highs? or body highs?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 6, 2008)

I like couched.....most of the time.....amber trichs all the way...ill go an extra week after I think its done sometimes...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 6, 2008)

i cant fuck with you!!!!

i would be sleeping on your couch instead of hanging out with you


i was about to order some western wind....that shit looks hella good


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 6, 2008)

well done brotha. i just got done with 48 plants under 1000w, i love sogs. 2.5 month cycle and major harvest. good luck, late


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 6, 2008)

jsgrwn what kind of yield did you get out of that?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 6, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> jsgrwn what kind of yield did you get out of that?


im getting some tw clones tomorrow morning..


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey i need to get some of those also lmk I need 5-10?and some strawberry cough


----------



## t dub c (Mar 7, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


>


Now that is going to be some good smoke, I sure hope your going to make a shit load of super stelleron bubble hash with that trim. looks prime cali .


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

did you see the pics in regular light???crazy bud formation...huge calyx's already...


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 7, 2008)

awwww you reped me <3 I feel so loved ^_^


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 7, 2008)

So exactly, what strains have you smoked?


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 7, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> THIS IS THE STRAWBERRY COUGH RUNT....ITS ONLY 18 INCHES TALL..


They look so yummy! I am sure that sleeping with them helps too though, with all that CO2 your breathing out. I have a question for you though, someone told me that cough gives you like a couch-lock high? Is that true?


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 7, 2008)

hey cali......garden doing very well, very well indeed. thanks for the update and great pics!


----------



## Heruk (Mar 7, 2008)

lookin sweet
what method did you use to mae hash




CALIGROWN said:


> so here are some pictures of the train wreck..its only been drying over night...and also some hash.."1st choice for me"...hope you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 7, 2008)

he's got that bubble bag setup thing like FDD


----------



## Heruk (Mar 7, 2008)

o ok
damn how much trim?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

couple oz.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 7, 2008)

DUDE you got all that hash from a few oz of trim???????how many grams is that???


----------



## Heruk (Mar 7, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> couple oz.



that doesnt look like bubble hash though


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

awsome cali. your a badass grower lol. the smoke must be soooooooo good


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll letcha know how it smokes later on this afternoon=) I'm sure it will kick ass...muhahahaha


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 7, 2008)

hi cali i'll have to get some lessons on how to make hash lol. that stuff you got there looks real good man. keep it up.

hustla


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 7, 2008)

i see a mic stand... u do music cali?? 






haha i gutted my recording booth to make room for my flowering





\


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

i make mad beats.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> DUDE you got all that hash from a few oz of trim???????how many grams is that???


it was about 20 grams total....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hi cali i'll have to get some lessons on how to make hash lol. that stuff you got there looks real good man. keep it up.
> 
> hustla


thanks man....any time...the bags do most of the work for the most part...


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 7, 2008)

good work cali. you take care of them now they will heal u later


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

next time im in cali can we meet up please?!?..i'll give u 100$ if u lemme just chill with u and blaze some of ur buds and hash!!!


----------



## User24 (Mar 7, 2008)

not to hijack, but here is an awesome thread on some Nor-Cal Hash Making 

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-i-m-not-f-ckin.html


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hi cali i'll have to get some lessons on how to make hash lol. that stuff you got there looks real good man. keep it up.
> 
> hustla


i also would like some lessons lol. im gonna try it when this grow is done.


----------



## barrgemike (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a nice little army you got going on.Are you going to switch lights at all?and i like that they're all organic, it kinda makes me want to grow mine organic.
Like i said super sexy girls man.Keep the updates rollin.
PEACE.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone...ill get some new pics up my lights will be on soon...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

I got some train wreck clones.......yummmm


----------



## Heruk (Mar 7, 2008)

damn i wish i could buy clones
that hash doesnt look like buble hash though
i see leaves i think
what kinda stuff is that?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

There are no leaves in it...its 100% top shelf bubble hash....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 7, 2008)

cali, you know anybody who uses one of them tumblers????


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

yes...why....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 7, 2008)

should i invest in one?


i want some bubble bags, or the bubble washing machine.....but i think i'd be too lazy...

those tumblers look easy.... worth buying?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

no.....not worth it..get the good one for like 200...its worth it


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 7, 2008)

which??????


----------



## Lacy (Mar 7, 2008)

_Holy sh*t !!! _
_Hey cali??? You some kind of a celebrity now? _

_Thanks for the rep. _
_Yes and I noticed the mic stand also. I have one of them too. _



GNOME GROWN said:


> next time im in cali can we meet up please?!?..i'll give u 100$ if u lemme just chill with u and blaze some of ur buds and hash!!!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 7, 2008)

cali you the man it was good meeting you earlier hit me up tommorow and let me know whats up if you wanna run to the clubs...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> cali you the man it was good meeting you earlier hit me up tommorow and let me know whats up if you wanna run to the clubs...


It was good meeting you too man...always nice to meet a local fellow growerYea I probably do tomorrow...im going to try to fill this trey this weekend....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

Alright I started adding clones to the veg area today for the SOG... To start are 7 Train Wreck clones...Hopefully more new editions tomorrow...Im using 4 T-8's..


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 8, 2008)

i knew that tray was good for something....cali is a clone trader...

are those the t8s that you had ??? looks good for veging. and what k are those lights ??


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i knew that tray was good for something....cali is a clone trader...
> 
> are those the t8s that you had ??? looks good for veging. and what k are those lights ??


6500K...4FT.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 8, 2008)

it says you posted but i cant see it...?????

now i can... looks good....could be site updates maybe


----------



## barrgemike (Mar 8, 2008)

They're looking damn fancy.
Can't wait to see the yeild.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 8, 2008)

i cant see.....have you seen my baseball ????....WTF...not you cali.


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 8, 2008)

hmm what happened to my post...
just mentioned that i also had t8's 2 fixtures x 2 bulbs each (32 watt each bulb) = 4 bulbs each rated at 2850 lumens although mine are 4100 k


----------



## pccdrom (Mar 8, 2008)

nice looking cuttings, hope they all settle in ok. u ever grown in coco


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

pccdrom said:


> nice looking cuttings, hope they all settle in ok. u ever grown in coco


Nope...they are in soil now though....ill post pics in a little bit or in the morning...hopefully ill get some more clones tomorrow...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

looking good cali. nice setup looks very clean


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> looking good cali. nice setup looks very clean


thanks..I just slapped it together though real quick..im going to fine tune it over the weekend...it will be a lot nicer FULL OF CLONES!!!...LOL


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> thanks..I just slapped it together though real quick..im going to fine tune it over the weekend...it will be a lot nicer FULL OF CLONES!!!...LOL


lol cool im the same way with slapping things together then makeing it better as i go. ether way nice setup


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

pccdrom said:


> nice looking cuttings, hope they all settle in ok. u ever grown in coco


how did you know they were in coco??


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 8, 2008)

umm didnt you just say they were in soil? shit now i have to read even more!


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 8, 2008)

hey cali what size are your clones when you put those to flower? Im settin up a sog once I decide on my mother and dont want my plants to big, just one central bud from each clone is all im lookin for.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 8, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> There are no leaves in it...its 100% top shelf bubble hash....


o
ok
gimme sum


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> hey cali what size are your clones when you put those to flower? Im settin up a sog once I decide on my mother and dont want my plants to big, just one central bud from each clone is all im lookin for.


THEY WERE ONLY 8-12 INCHES...


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 8, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> THEY WERE ONLY 8-12 INCHES...


wow..so i need to put mine in it at like 5 inches lol. Ok im pickin your brain now lol..Any idea what your average yield per clone will be then? I dont know how familiar your are wit the strain or flowering clones..im lookin to put 24 small snow white(a decent yielder) clones to flower at a time, kinda tightly..i figure an average of of only 18.6 grams dry per clone and I pull a pound each harvest, thats my goal..you think thats possible wit a 400 watter on small clones? thanks alot cali..ill let your return to your beautiful growing now


----------



## User24 (Mar 8, 2008)

sog yields usually .25 to .5 oz per plant, with 24 plants under only 400w, I would expect more towards the .25 oz per plant.

realistically I would say you may yield around 6 oz per harvest + or -


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

hows things going cali?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hows things going cali?


Good...I got some more clones today.....ill update in a few im trying to pot them right now...


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 8, 2008)

I want some train wreck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cali hook it up hahahah
Now I'm going to have to SB and look for some. 
errrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I want some train wreck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cali hook it up hahahah
> Now I'm going to have to SB and look for some.
> errrrrrrrrrrrr.


I just gave 2 away......


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 8, 2008)

Sure what don't you just rub it in.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok so I added 8 clones today...4 Mazar 100% indica, and 4 soumango..75% indica 25% sativa...clones are healthy and meaty....


----------



## KingTeg (Mar 8, 2008)

i wish i could get clones as easy as you can
hard to find quality clones and proper strains 
everything looks good man =)


----------



## barrgemike (Mar 8, 2008)

Looking great dude. this yeild should be sweet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2008)

they will all be dead in 3 days.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

barrgemike said:


> Looking great dude. this yeild should be sweet.


it better be its a perpetual harvest.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they will all be dead in 3 days.


thank you ........


----------



## Lacy (Mar 8, 2008)

_Why don't you rub it in? ok? _
_Hahahahaha! _
_funny _
_Where do you guys buys all these clones from?_


CALIGROWN said:


> Ok so I added 8 clones today...4 Mazar 100% indica, and 4 soumango..75% indica 25% sativa...clones are healthy and meaty....


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 8, 2008)

Those two Trainwrecks clones are fucking kicking ass in my SOG~!! Im planting the other eight clones I picked up today when we went to the club also=)..Thanks again for letting me swing by and check out your setup it was fun hanging out..Dan


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

yessssir.....so im uploading pics of the flowering girls right now.....shit is looking real good....brb


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

Uploading more now....og kush and cherry bomb....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 8, 2008)

wowowowowow they are getting there!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> wowowowowow they are getting there!!!!


Got some nice ones of the cherry bomb coming right now...and some mendo purps........


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 9, 2008)

you know i want some of that mendo purps


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 9, 2008)

here you go...mendo purps


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 9, 2008)

The mendo purps is the SHIT>>> I just ripped a fat bowl of it!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 9, 2008)

Cali, i got the pics.....lol

you know what i meant!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 9, 2008)

cherry bomb.....yummmmm


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 9, 2008)

og kush...a late bloomer apparently...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 9, 2008)

Honestly these pictures do no justice to the garden!!!I was there adn very impressed!!I'll be changing a few things next grow..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 9, 2008)

More clones tomorrow hopefully.....


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_ Well thats encouraging Mr. Fdd~~~_


fdd2blk said:


> they will all be dead in 3 days.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

very nice cali. whats the high like?


----------



## barrgemike (Mar 9, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> More clones tomorrow hopefully.....


Sounds good  they're all looking killler.i can't wait for the kush yeild


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 9, 2008)

i like how the OG Kush is looking

i just got a couple Abusive OG Kush cuts myself and i'm waiting for them to root right now...

do you know which cut of it you have?

good growin pal =]


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 9, 2008)

no man I dont..but its getting a blue/gold tint to the leaves.....


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 9, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> no man I dont..but its getting a blue/gold tint to the leaves.....


whoa

good growin


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 9, 2008)

Ey those mendo purps are lookin good and the strawberry cough man i swear lookin at ur pics is like looking at PlayBud ur plants make me drewl every fuckin time


----------



## Heruk (Mar 9, 2008)

damn those are lookin sweet
im moving to cally tomorrow!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_Wanna come over and smoke me up with some of that nice sweet looking weed. That sure looks tasty. I'm jealous_
_With how long my mm card is taking to process, I am about to move down there too. _

_Heehee...j/k  I'm so glad they changed the faces over there>>>>>>>>>_


Heruk said:


> damn those are lookin sweet
> im moving to cally tomorrow!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Wanna come over and smoke me up with some of that nice sweet looking weed. That sure looks tasty. I'm jealous_
> _With how long my mm card is taking to process, I am about to move down there too. _
> 
> _Heehee...j/k  I'm so glad they changed the faces over there>>>>>>>>>_


I got mine in 10 minutes for 135 bucks for migraines....and you always welcome in our home/garden for a smoke..


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 9, 2008)

$200 and two minutes for my DR apt.. then $32 for my card =)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> Ey those mendo purps are lookin good and the strawberry cough man i swear lookin at ur pics is like looking at PlayBud ur plants make me drewl every fuckin time


thats what im here for...bud-porn supplier...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 10, 2008)

budporn LOL>>> I'll hit you up when I get back from the Bay Area this afternoon..


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Wanna come over and smoke me up with some of that nice sweet looking weed. That sure looks tasty. I'm jealous_
> _With how long my mm card is taking to process, I am about to move down there too. _
> 
> _Heehee...j/k  I'm so glad they changed the faces over there>>>>>>>>>_


sorry to jack Cali, but now I am concerned. Lacy you are getting a med card? How sick are you? Are you......dying? You don't have to answer here....or even at all.....just please don't die. We have to make brownies together!


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 10, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I got mine in 10 minutes for 135 bucks for migraines....and you always welcome in our home/garden for a smoke..


are u fucking kidding?? ive suffered from migraines since i was a little kid... and ive been to jail on a couple occasions for misdemeanor possession... fuck Jeb Bush.. fuck Charlie Christ... fuck Florida's outdated MJ laws..
now ive got a migraine! FUCCK!


----------



## oscarmiya (Mar 10, 2008)

Incredible grow Cali. Damn fine job.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

oscarmiya said:


> Incredible grow Cali. Damn fine job.


Thanks for stopping by.......much appreciated...


----------



## whswakboardz71 (Mar 10, 2008)

that mendo purps makes me drool. u grow that?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

whswakboardz71 said:


> that mendo purps makes me drool. u grow that?


No my neighbor did and he refuses to give me cuttings......


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice clear pics...what kinda camera you usin..PS thanks for the rep in my vagina tattoo thread


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> Nice clear pics...what kinda camera you usin..PS thanks for the rep in my vagina tattoo thread


Sony cybershot 7.2 ...and your welcome...thank you for showing that beautiful tatted vag.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

Pics for today uploading now....


----------



## t dub c (Mar 10, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Pics for today uploading now....


Cant wait cali, love your pics dude. I bet they are looking nice.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

It takes a while to upload them cause of the quality of the photos.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

ok 38 days on 12/12...feb. 1st started..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Cali you should use less exposture in your pics they will turn alot better. What type of Camera are you using. But never the less they look great.


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 10, 2008)

Never mind I guess I was typing in between you uploading


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

yea I worked it out..


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 10, 2008)

So what camera are you using?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

sony cybershot 7.2


----------



## edux10 (Mar 10, 2008)

what is the trick to taking macros (really up close pics) without making the picture turn out too blury..?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

edux10 said:


> what is the trick to taking macros (really up close pics) without making the picture turn out too blury..?


get a close shot as clear as possible...then use windows photoshop to zoom the photo in then save as...


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 10, 2008)

Or use a slr with a macro lens 
but serious look at your camera manule and look for the macro functions.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Or use a slr with a macro lens
> but serious look at your camera manule and look for the macro functions.


what do I want the setting to be on? I thought they looked damn good myself.....go back a page or 2 and look at those...maybe it looked different today cause the lights had just come on


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah my pictures skills suck I need to learn..Yours are much better than mine.. I just updated my pics in my journal though..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 10, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> No my neighbor did and he refuses to give me cuttings......



yea thas gay!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 10, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> what do I want the setting to be on? I thought they looked damn good myself.....go back a page or 2 and look at those...maybe it looked different today cause the lights had just come on


your macro setting will focus more detail in the area


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 10, 2008)

Cali thanks again for those train trainwreck clones their kicking ass right now and that Mendo Purp.... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> your macro setting will focus more detail in the area


I cant find anything that says macro....wtf...this is a $200 camera....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Cali thanks again for those train trainwreck clones their kicking ass right now and that Mendo Purp.... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


no problem man....always happy to help out a fellow patient....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

camera model pls


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

sony cyber-shot dsc-s700


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

gimme a min


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> gimme a min


What happened........


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 11, 2008)

I have the 8.1 MP version of that camera. The macro is the flower symbol on the back button. It's the left button on mine, with the flash and timer buttons. You should be able to toggle macro mode on and off like the flash.

Nice plants btw!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

my daughter woke up crying....had to fix her a bottle right quick.


yes that camera has a macro mode.


do you still have the manual?

macro is normally the 'flower' option!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

Yea i found it so i want it on?? or how does it work


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah, just have it on. It will focus better for close ups. Mine will focus at 1cm.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah, just have it on. It will focus better for close ups. Mine will focus at 1cm.


you were the 1000th post in my journal...congrats


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

ok im going to take a few more....see if anyone notices a difference...


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 11, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> you were my 1000th post in my journal...congrats


thank you  hahahaha! I'll award myself a toke on the bong with my morning coffee!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

1001????????


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> 1001????????


Ah shit! It's too late now. I smoked the bowl already! 

LOL


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

oh wow...wait till you see these close ups.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

here is 1...im uploading some more..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

pull the camera back some....let the light turn green and let it focus.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

now you're getting it


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is the veg room and the clones....I also have some seedlings....hijack f2 and warlock..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

i wonder how many people have that hijack


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

2 I think......................


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

damn i would love to be one of those 2


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

I still cant believe they looked like this 50 days ago........


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

hahahaha makes you a proud pappy huh?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

yea.....hate to brag but I have a neon green thumb........my shit always comes out better then expected...k done bragging...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

aint nothing wrong with tootin your horn every once and a while...

was that you passing out rep last night?


----------



## t dub c (Mar 11, 2008)

Hells yah cali those are looking soooooo damb good.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> aint nothing wrong with tootin your horn every once and a while...
> 
> was that you passing out rep last night?


yup...I do like once a week....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

t dub c said:


> Hells yah cali those are looking soooooo damb good.


rep 4 u....thanks


----------



## Heruk (Mar 11, 2008)

lol you have the same therm/humid meter as me
got mine at wal mart
but anyway trichs looking sweet


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

Heruk said:


> lol you have the same therm/humid meter as me
> got mine at wal mart
> but anyway trichs looking sweet




lol i think everybody has that or has had it


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 11, 2008)

gotta love wallyworld


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

who can hate the ROLLBACK !!!!!!


----------



## barrgemike (Mar 11, 2008)

They're looking amazing, good job.
Cheers


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> gotta love wallyworld


yes sir....8 bucks...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 11, 2008)

hey cali.. have u been using that humbold county's flower hardener u got?


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 11, 2008)

whats that your useing to clean your air in your veg room?


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 11, 2008)

Cali do u know of anything that can raise humidity or control it


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> hey cali.. have u been using that humbold county's flower hardener u got?


yes ive used 1 bottle on the lavender's.......im using dr. hornby's big bud 0-10-40 and flora nova 7-4-10 on the rest...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> whats that your useing to clean your air in your veg room?


its a fan...not a cleaner....just looks like one.....walmart...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> Cali do u know of anything that can raise humidity or control it


if you want to raise it get a humidifier....or keep the room closed but then the air gets stail.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> its a fan...not a cleaner....just looks like one.....walmart...


tell em cali, if they only knew lol!!!!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 11, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> whats that your useing to clean your air in your veg room?


Im not cali.. But he's not using any scrubber on the exhaust he needs to though I smelled it when I walked in his apt complex=)


walmart=boxfan=)... Im about to rig one of those up this week.. I just turned the A/C on in here it was 78 in my apt and 83 in the room..


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

ladies look sweeeeeeeet!!! day40?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> ladies look sweeeeeeeet!!! day40?


ummmm....yup...exactly...i started feb 1st and it was leap year so 40 days exactly....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

I am now the proud father of 4 hijack plants.....hopefully I get 1 or 2 females for mom's....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

lol using that macro aye?


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 11, 2008)

i am fucking jealous


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

why????? cuz of the hijack?


well eruhhh....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol using that macro aye?


Yea ...it looks almost the same to me though...hmm..oh well as long as it looks better for you guys...it always looked good on my end...


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> why????? cuz of the hijack?
> 
> 
> well eruhhh....


no of the styrofoam cups they're in...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> no of the styrofoam cups they're in...


that probably explain why


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

you guys are silly....


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 11, 2008)

a thread hijack to emphasize the arrival of THE hijack =p


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

my room smells so good.......its real strong....but when the lights are off its even worse.....this is going to be a nice harvest..


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

I want to hijack some of that strawberry cough


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

hmmmmm...you will have to bring your black tool.....but better do it by the 18th cause thats when I pick up my black tool...


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 12, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> hmmmmm...you will have to bring your black tool.....but better do it by the 18th cause thats when I pick up my black tool...


yeah i'm excited about the SC too... i'm nursing a cut back to health... god knows where it was sent from... haha


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

Im impressed with it......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 12, 2008)

damn Californians!

its all good. cali invited me to the house last night. we got high as shit.

cali has a nice show going on!!!!

preciate the hospitality once again cali!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 12, 2008)

Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> damn Californians!
> 
> its all good. cali invited me to the house last night. we got high as shit.
> 
> ...


yessir


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

LB where you from you around here also? ok back to my bong Im smoking some bubba kush....

cali...lets go to the range this week we'll bring handguns though..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> LB where you from you around here also? ok back to my bong Im smoking some bubba kush....
> 
> cali...lets go to the range this week we'll bring handguns though..


we can take the sks...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 12, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> LB where you from you around here also? ok back to my bong Im smoking some bubba kush....
> 
> cali...lets go to the range this week we'll bring handguns though..


i got people from out there.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn I sold my SKS a few years back and have regretted it ever since!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

mine is all black...10 inch flip out bayonet...40 round bananas...but we will have to leave those at home....I have 8 round "legal" ones also....but I am bringing the mosberg... I need to tune it in


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

I have some of those stripper clips for your gun somewhere when I find them there yours I think there at my parents house.. Do you have a slug barrel for that thing?or they let us use regular shotguns there? is it outdoors im guessing then?


----------



## 1freezy (Mar 12, 2008)

This is one 2 watch!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

hows the girls doing cali? any new pic's comming good luck


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hows the girls doing cali? any new pic's comming good luck


they are 100%...ill post pics tonight when I get back from the bay


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

cool ill be looking out for them cali


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> ummmm....yup...exactly...i started feb 1st and it was leap year so 40 days exactly....


we both started flowering at the same time..u can clearly see that "2" 1000watt hps make a HUUUUUUUUUUGE diff. good shit cali! i like ur style!


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 12, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> yes ive used 1 bottle on the lavender's.......im using dr. hornby's big bud 0-10-40 and flora nova 7-4-10 on the rest...


what u think about the results? does it work? does it REALLY harden the flowers? lol


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> what u think about the results? does it work? does it REALLY harden the flowers? lol


i would have to say yes so far...but it could just be the strain.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

I was just checking out Cali's garden everythign is looking good some shoud be ready in a few weeks..


----------



## TheOrangeJuicer (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah looking good Cali... good shit..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

im bout to start the " bong rip" thread...hehe


----------



## whswakboardz71 (Mar 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> im bout to start the " bong rip" thread...hehe


whats this??? start a vapo hit thread. i get so high off vapo's. sry jsut buzin wanting to write something. ....


r.i.p. mac dre


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

whswakboardz71 said:


> whats this??? start a vapo hit thread. i get so high off vapo's. sry jsut buzin wanting to write something. ....
> 
> 
> r.i.p. mac dre


Here is the link
--*CALI'S Bong Rip Thread*--


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 13, 2008)

I got two different vaporizers=)... But I like my bong better than either


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

My lights are coming on soon...ill get some pics up.....I got a bunch of new clones rooting too....veg trey still has room though..I guess thats ok so I can have room to take more clones before I harvest this crop....


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

awsome cant wate.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

Here they come....Veg room first....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 13, 2008)

collecting and trading clones like we used to trade and collect basketball/baseball/football cards!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

Hijack F2 seedlings...all germinated and sprouted...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

more uploading now...im taking pics of the flower room...those will be up within the hour..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

more veg...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

why r the leaves in the veg. room cut like that?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

Now some of the flower room......


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> why r the leaves in the veg. room cut like that?


most are clones.....


----------



## t dub c (Mar 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Now some of the flower room......


wooo whooooo!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

Day 43 12/12


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

Lavender..........


----------



## xCrazyFoox (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Cali haven't been on in a couple of days and was catching up on the thread plants look great, and I like the new avatar


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 13, 2008)

nice jungle u got there.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

xCrazyFoox said:


> Hey Cali haven't been on in a couple of days and was catching up on the thread plants look great, and I like the new avatar


thanks man...the pics aren't done yet.....more uploading now of the rest of the strains..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

Im also germinating about 30 more seeds....

PPP
PPPx WHITE WIDOW

HIJACK F2B INDICA DOMINANT.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

Strawberry cough......


----------



## panhead (Mar 13, 2008)

I bet it smells like heaven in that room right now 

Outfukinstanding.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

panhead said:


> I bet it smells like heaven in that room right now
> 
> Outfukinstanding.


the whole block my friend


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

still more coming....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 13, 2008)

so where's mine?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> so where's mine?


yur what???? you need clones dont you......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 13, 2008)

no no no....well not unless.... eruhhh PM*d


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

damn looking at all that bud made me hungry...just ate some eggs, bacon and toast....now its hash time...


----------



## westcoastbud (Mar 13, 2008)

lovin' the grow. just subscribing! NIce plants there caligrown? Im trying to grow 24 plants . DOnt know if mine will look anything close to that though  its my first time growing.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

I only have 19....


----------



## westcoastbud (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah i had to go with as many as i can in a 3x3 tray. i have exactly 3 feet between my light and my pots? what kind of grow do you suggest i go with? like how tall should i flower at? i have 12 deepchunk x strawberry cough and 12 hindu skunk? any input on it?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

i would not veg for more then a week.....your going to need to keep them short..


----------



## westcoastbud (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah thats what i was thinking. ive been vegging for about 3 days now and theyre all around 4-5 in. so you think like vegging for a week would be good? would i need to top them?


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking Great Cali! I wish I had that much space!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

dont top...it will stunt the growth too much...but its up to you...if you top you will need to veg a lot longer..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> damn looking at all that bud made me hungry...just ate some eggs, bacon and toast....now its hash time...


ha im on the grill....steak chicken and shrimp


----------



## westcoastbud (Mar 13, 2008)

oh i see. good info. since both strains are indica dominant how tall you think they will get? alot of Q's just wanna grow right. What yield do you think ill be lookin at?


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 13, 2008)

LOL LB I just got back from outhouse steak and shrimp LOL


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 13, 2008)

OOps I meant Outback


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

Lol...is Outhouse Cheaper Then Outback...lol


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 13, 2008)

i hope no one ate 'steak n shrimp' in an outhouse.!!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 13, 2008)

Man...either way you guys are making me hungry!......or maybe it's the weed.....either way


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 13, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> LOL LB I just got back from outhouse steak and shrimp LOL



yea we was about to go out to eat, but the ol lady says we've been eating out too much and she's getting fat.

you know women and their weight...

i said fuck it and pull out some tbones, shrimps and chicken breast out the freezer......

i love grilling anyway


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 13, 2008)

I needed to use the outhouse after I got back from outback=)..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> I needed to use the outhouse after I got back from outback=)..


Thats nasty.......


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 13, 2008)

plants look good man enjoyed watchin them grow from little clones they were to the lovely ladies they are now man........nice grow That Big Bud works great too man.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 14, 2008)

bozley2g said:


> plants look good man enjoyed watchin them grow from little clones they were to the lovely ladies they are now man........nice grow That Big Bud works great too man.


thanks...and yes it does....im feeding the crap out of them and they are taking it....I think maybe 5 more days of lots of food, then flush time...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 14, 2008)

Cali post up some pics of those Cutting we got from FDD=)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 14, 2008)

I have to wait till my lights turn on...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn were going to be waiting for days..... If I didn't sleep in the bedroom mine would be ont he same schedule and off peak time=) they probably will be soon


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 14, 2008)

Naw they are on now...ill brb..


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 14, 2008)

ahhhh..im watching PCU with Jermey pivens, David spade john favre..LOL Kick ass movie


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 14, 2008)

here they are.....they are happy for sitting in the dark for the last 6 hours...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 14, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> ahhhh..im watching PCU with Jermey pivens, David spade john favre..LOL Kick ass movie


we just got the snl box set........200 bucks..


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Happy babies in that tupperware. They'll do you proud. 
*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 14, 2008)

haha i am digging your avatar bloodshot. cali does the clipping the leaves help the clones a lot? im not real great at cloning and think that might help me.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 14, 2008)

Sweeet I'll be updating my thread in a minute with fresh pics... I got some room for some of them when they root=)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 14, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> haha i am digging your avatar bloodshot. cali does the clipping the leaves help the clones a lot? im not real great at cloning and think that might help me.


yes I think so.....not only do the leaves seem too heavy for the little branch sometimes, but I think the less energy it needs to keep itself green the more it can use to make roots...imo...so yes I would recommend it...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

awsome job with the clones cali. and awsome pic's too.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 14, 2008)

I helped with the clones=) muhahahaha... LOL like 12 of them anyways=).... I like that powder stuff you used though thats easier than the gel Ive been using.. I've got some rockwool cubes if you need extras...And you get some Sour Deisel clones int he next few weeks.. Check my journal the SD is kicking ass


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 14, 2008)

Clones are looking strong Cali


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 14, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> I helped with the clones=) muhahahaha... LOL like 12 of them anyways=).... I like that powder stuff you used though thats easier than the gel Ive been using.. I've got some rockwool cubes if you need extras...And you get some Sour Deisel clones int he next few weeks.. Check my journal the SD is kicking ass


Im watching this southland tales movie...its weird.....


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 14, 2008)

Im wathcing a showtime documentry about how much the govt wastes on marijuana and other drugs that could be benficial


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 14, 2008)

well I did see a little powdery mildew in the veg room today...I got that all straightened out though with some hydrogen peroxide.....thats actually the first time ive ever had it in my garden..Ive seen it plenty of times in other gardens....


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 14, 2008)

I've seen it if my temps drops belows like 72 or so at night times....on the previous grow


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

should I post pics today or wait for tomorrow???


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

post maybe like one or two today and post all tomorrow!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

I think ill post some later...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

coo coo coo!


aye cali, i found a cool ass website!!!! im bout to post for those who need to be in the know


----------



## whswakboardz71 (Mar 15, 2008)

u guys want to trip? if u havent seen it already i suggest you check the video "loose change" out on youtube. very intresting.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

Ive seen it....


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 15, 2008)

too many words, not enough pics!! i want to see them beauties!! wheres the update?? 
heres a lil shot of my BB at 3 weeks in flowering.. (while i was flushing today)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

looks nice man....ill get some pics up in a bit...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

pics uploading now...it stinks real bad here...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

i wish i could smell that...i once read that sometimes being in big flowering rooms can get light headed from the smell..that ever happen to u cali?!?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

nope...but my whole block smells like purple..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 16, 2008)

im being lazy...ill take some and post them tomorrow...looks like the lavender is an early finisher...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

lol lazy ass stoners!!!!

i thought lavender finished late?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 16, 2008)

guess not...looks pretty done...a seed bank in canada says short flower time so whatever..ill pull them when I think they are ready...ill start flushing them tomorrow...pull them in a week or so..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

most definitely.... b/c we know cali likes them couchlocks..... i cant fuck with you bro. ill be sleep in your house!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 16, 2008)

you will build up your tolerance after a few days with me....guaranteed....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

i like indicas

but i smoke all day....i think if i was puffing indica all day....i'd be thru!!!!!

i remember smoking some pk....man that shit had me on my ass EVERY time...and i would only smoke joints worth of .7grams


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 16, 2008)

I smoke indica all day along with hash=)...

I was over at Cali's yesterday everything is looking really nice!!!! The lavendars are oing to be ready to harvest in a week or so!!! oh and the snossberryies tasted like snossberries when I was there also..LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 16, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> nope...but my whole block smells like purple..


thats the 2nd or 3rd time you have said that... it doesn't really smell up the block does it? if so hanging out with Jean Cluade and Trenton wouldn't make it much worse


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 16, 2008)

LOL.. I actually didn't notice it yesterday when I was over..I think all your neighbor smoke purp=) The guy across the street was blazing a jt when I rolled up and parked..


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 16, 2008)

I wish I lived on that street !


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 16, 2008)

yea I know a lot of my neighbors blaze....thats why im not too worried....im not there dealer so they dont even think that I might be growing...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> yea I know a lot of my neighbors blaze....thats why im not too worried....im not there dealer so they dont even think that I might be growing...



fasho!!!!!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 16, 2008)

whats up cali hows the plants doing?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 16, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up cali hows the plants doing?


they are good...im going to post pics in a few hours...after I get back home..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

sorry about the hold up on the pics..im uploading some now...I had one lavender that was locked out so I cut the top cola and some of the done nugs....I would say after looking into the nugs that it could go for about another week...the rest are about 2 weeks imo....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 18, 2008)

slacker!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 18, 2008)

i was gonna post some pics online but then i got high......

That was my last J asshole! - towelie


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

here they come........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

here is a nug of the lavender I just chopped down...


----------



## yelodrvr (Mar 18, 2008)

man i can almost smell that.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks great Cali......can almost smell that on the east coast!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

yelodrvr said:


> man i can almost smell that.


go in your refrigerator and grab a purple grape...squash it in your hand real tight and smell........thats it..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

bud porn from the flower room uploading now.....


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

Question about your clones. The one you have rooting with little flower tops. did you tak those cuttings a week or so into flower?? how long will they take to root? I have a bunch of c99 cuttings I took off while lolypopping a week into flower. They have been just soaking in water for now and I will try too root them soon. what are your thoughts?


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 18, 2008)

cali your bitchez are fine


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Question about your clones. The one you have rooting with little flower tops. did you tak those cuttings a week or so into flower?? how long will they take to root? I have a bunch of c99 cuttings I took off while lolypopping a week into flower. They have been just soaking in water for now and I will try too root them soon. what are your thoughts?


Yes they were in flower for like 10 days maybe I think...it does take a bit longer to root them this way but if you can keep them alive for 10 days or so they will root like crazy...just keep the humidity real high and mist them several times daily...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> cali your bitchez are fine


if you think those little bitches are fine then you will love my top notch hookers right here..
STRAWBERRY COUGH
48 DAYS 12/12


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

OG KUSH SAME FLOWERING TIME..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

LAVENDER 48 DAYS 12/12


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

more uploading now...


----------



## t dub c (Mar 18, 2008)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMhhhhhhh, sooo nice cali.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Yes they were in flower for like 10 days maybe I think...it does take a bit longer to root them this way but if you can keep them alive for 10 days or so they will root like crazy...just keep the humidity real high and mist them several times daily...


They have been it a vase for 10 days. under a t5s no roots yet but I have neglected them but they look great. stll green and perky I will take care of them next week. Thanks alot Cali!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

you will need some kind of rooting compound...rootone is what I use..I didn't have much success with the gel..


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 18, 2008)

Straight Sugar


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

oh yea got some RootTech gel. used it befor works great! I still nees to cut and dip them. remember the neglecting


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok here is some more porn.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## mattso101 (Mar 18, 2008)

That shit is hype! nice shots Cali


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking good mate, noticed an improvement in your photography skills as well. 

Look forward to seeing the end product.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

BryanG1983 said:


> Looking good mate, noticed an improvement in your photography skills as well.
> 
> Look forward to seeing the end product.


yea its more the camera settings..thanks though..


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 18, 2008)

cali ill take your top notch hookers anyday. there fuckin cream pie


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL looking good


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 18, 2008)

What kind of cammy do you have? I just recently learned a few of mine's own setting's as well lol.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 19, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> What kind of cammy do you have? I just recently learned a few of mine's own setting's as well lol.


Its a sony cybershot 7.2


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 19, 2008)

got to love California.....


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_Sure cali. Rub it in!!!_


CALIGROWN said:


> got to love California.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 19, 2008)

wow your still up>?? im falling asleep on the computer...but this bowl isn't finished and it must be finished befoe I depart from my new bong...wait its not a bong its a percolator...dbfuebfeubveukvbeuyvbweuyfbweukycvweuhcveukhvfbeufyvbweuy
fvbu...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_No silly. i have been to bed but now I am up again._
_I don't sleep for long'_

_BUT you had better go This is late for you._


CALIGROWN said:


> wow your still up>?? im falling asleep on the computer...but this bowl isn't finished and it must be finished befoe I depart from my new bong...wait its not a bong its a percolator...dbfuebfeubveukvbeuyvbweuyfbweukycvweuhcveukhvfbeufyvbweuy
> fvbu...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _No silly. i have been to bed but now I am up again._
> _I don't sleep for long'_
> 
> _BUT you had better go This is late for you._


good night....ill be up in a few hours too....yay me...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_I bet you will be_



CALIGROWN said:


> good night....ill be up in a few hours too....yay me...


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 19, 2008)

damn... another 100+ page thread i have to read now!!! ahhhh, lol. subscribing


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 19, 2008)

Did u post pics of different strains on every post


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

train wreck looks killer cali. have you tryed smoking anything that im growing like the hollands hope, red deisel or g13 x haze? i heard they where killer. awsome plants and awsome job cali


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 19, 2008)

I wanna try that trainwreck=)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 19, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> train wreck looks killer cali. have you tryed smoking anything that im growing like the hollands hope, red deisel or g13 x haze? i heard they where killer. awsome plants and awsome job cali


I have had g-13 before...but none of the others...ill look for them at the club..


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I have had g-13 before...but none of the others...ill look for them at the club..


cool looking forward to it. thanks cali


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 20, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> jsgrwn what kind of yield did you get out of that?


this last time i think it was about 23 ounces. i only grow them to about 10 inches tall at finish. late, love the pics bro


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

ok I guess I'll get some more pics up today.....I have a ton of hijack f-2/a's and f-2/b's sprouted....and a new mother in the group...GDP...so Im happy bout that...thanks bamm...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

You got it.. Keep that bitch healthy so I can steal her daughters..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> You got it.. Keep that bitch healthy so I can steal her daughters..


I' knew I should have checked you out on megan's law website you molester.......


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

Nah no pedifile here...I stole your hash earlier though look at this..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

look at what


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok here we go...starting with the veg room.....plants are getting huge fast...I am impressed with the t-8 bulbs....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

grand daddy purp...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

Hijack F-2/B


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

they all rooted...kind of beat looking by now but they were in a box for a couple days before I stuck them in rockwool....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

Train wreck....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

these are all hijack F-2/B's ...every one of the seeds germinated sprouted...100% with hijack so far...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok flower room next.....BUD PORN GET YOUR VASOLINE OUT.....


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

Spray that GDP with neem before my spidermites kill your whole crop in 3 days=)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

I did 2 times now...im watching it...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

STRAWBERRY COUGH...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

CHERRY BOMB...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

LAVENDER....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

PURPLE LEAVES....THE UNDERSIDE OF ALL THE LEAVES IS LAVENDER....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 20, 2008)

yummmy!!!!


----------



## edux10 (Mar 20, 2008)

How long are they along now? Looking pretty close


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

edux10 said:


> How long are they along now? Looking pretty close


50 days 12/12....


----------



## moodster (Mar 20, 2008)

whats that upside down light fitting for is it like a scrog


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

moodster said:


> whats that upside down light fitting for is it like a scrog


please explain in more detail.....im confused....its not a scrog though...but it is a sog..."sea of green" perpetual harvest...or whatever you want to call it now days....but the upside down light??


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

and here is a good little piece of equipment boys and girls ...if yoy are doing indoor this summer nows the time to start thinking about how the hell your going to cool your room when it's 110 degrees outside and your running multiple HID lights...this is how I do it...it works for a bedroom size grow room....
Haier Designer Series Portable Air Conditioner: 7,000 BTU - Wal-Mart


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!! ur a []D [] []V[] []D cali! im jelous!


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 20, 2008)

cali how loud is that unit?

oh edit: your whores are bad ass dude. i cant wait till mine hit puberty


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah I scoped the plants out today they looks beautful!!!!!! If you lookign for a cheap window A/C I saw a Haier 5200 btu one for $100 at Target yesterday=)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 20, 2008)

where my weekly rep at biotch???? im sitting at like just a few points away from another bar/box!!!


im still here, just in the background, behind the scene and shit, watching....smoking up all yer shit


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> where my weekly rep at biotch???? im sitting at like just a few points away from another bar/box!!!
> 
> 
> im still here, just in the background, behind the scene and shit, watching....smoking up all yer shit


I have to spread it around...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Yeah I scoped the plants out today they looks beautful!!!!!! If you lookign for a cheap window A/C I saw a Haier 5200 btu one for $100 at Target yesterday=)


I guess I could use a window ac but is there any way to hook it up on the inside without really being able to see it from outside??


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> where my weekly rep at biotch???? im sitting at like just a few points away from another bar/box!!!
> 
> 
> im still here, just in the background, behind the scene and shit, watching....smoking up all yer shit


 
bitch rep me i only have one bar you all suck!!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I guess I could use a window ac but is there any way to hook it up on the inside without really being able to see it from outside??


No I would get the one you posted.. I'm just saying this is an option for others.... Im just going to run the A/c in my apt its small enough where I don't think the bill wil be too bad.. it was like $45 last month and a week or it had the 1000w on ..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> cali how loud is that unit?
> 
> oh edit: your whores are bad ass dude. i cant wait till mine hit puberty


it isn't very loud at all.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 20, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> bitch rep me i only have one bar you all suck!!


boo hoo!!!  i dont see bamm bamm in my rep box. he didnt give me no rep! 

i did, however, recommend that ed ros' zero tolerance 

i see you are happy


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 20, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> No I would get the one you posted.. I'm just saying this is an option for others.... Im just going to run the A/c in my apt its small enough where I don't think the bill wil be too bad.. it was like $45 last month and a week or it had the 1000w on ..


bamm bamm you hvac?

aye check it. you know imma cab person.

i have a window fan that exhaust and intakes in one unit. for the summer i just plan on using the central a/c....you think i would be just wasting air? and money? you think bill would be too high? i guess not i see you only had $45 with the air and the 1k on? sweet!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> boo hoo!!!  i dont see bamm bamm in my rep box. he didnt give me no rep!
> 
> i did, however, recommend that ed ros' zero tolerance
> 
> i see you are happy


check it now


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> bamm bamm you hvac?
> 
> aye check it. you know imma cab person.
> 
> i have a window fan that exhaust and intakes in one unit. for the summer i just plan on using the central a/c....you think i would be just wasting air? and money? you think bill would be too high? i guess not i see you only had $45 with the air and the 1k on? sweet!


 
No Im a mechanic=) If it's just a single room or a studio apt I can't see a reason to have an additional a/c other than the cenral ac... in my house i lived in before I shoul;dve have had a portable but instead used the house one.. That didn't work well with a 3bed 2story with a grow room upstairs that plus my 4x1000w I was pushing $800/momnth I attribute 75% due to wasted electricity..

Im going to try i without it.. I was reading a cool thread Subcool had on setting grow room the other day though and efficiency


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 20, 2008)

whats up cali plants look awsome. hope all is well


----------



## cream8 (Mar 21, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> yea.....hate to brag but I have a neon green thumb........my shit always comes out better then expected...k done bragging...


better knock on weed/wood homie


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

cream8 said:


> better knock on weed/wood homie


why is that...im a beast


----------



## t dub c (Mar 21, 2008)

You sure are a beast cali. fuck im loving those buds bro.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

with pic's like that cali brag away lol.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 21, 2008)

they looook soo much better in person too and they smell amazing!!!!!ok back to watching 300


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

u sure r a beast! BUDBEAST! all one word..lol cali is BUDBEAST! u should make a movie called beauty and the budbeast! ur plants will be the beautys and ur the BUDBEAST! im sure u know where im getting with this!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> u sure r a beast! BUDBEAST! all one word..lol cali is BUDBEAST! u should make a movie called beauty and the budbeast! ur plants will be the beautys and ur the BUDBEAST! im sure u know where im getting with this!


sounds good but that seems to "browndirtwarrior" to me...lol


----------



## edux10 (Mar 21, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> u sure r a beast! BUDBEAST! all one word..lol cali is BUDBEAST! u should make a movie called beauty and the budbeast! ur plants will be the beautys and ur the BUDBEAST! im sure u know where im getting with this!


Are you high, bro?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Are you high, bro?


ALWAYS!


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Mar 21, 2008)

are those fire blankets you are using for reflective material?


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 21, 2008)

He's using Mylar for reflective material and he has it setup similar to wall partions.. It's really slick because it can be easily moved to make the space smaller or larger


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

greatwhitehunter said:


> are those fire blankets you are using for reflective material?


Like bamm said....im pulling out some mylar and going with polar plastic...it seems to quieter then the mylar when my fans are going....


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 21, 2008)

any pics ma na!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

I took some yesterday...like 40...go back a couple pages...


----------



## SweezyMoney (Mar 21, 2008)

hey wassup! how would a cool cat like myself be able to link up with a cool cAT LIKE YASELF? MY E MAIL IS [email protected]


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

what the hell are you talking about??? this aint myspace...lol..maybe that was harsh but weird..


----------



## SweezyMoney (Mar 21, 2008)

nah my bad homie wasnt trying to weird you out. if i was looking for friends i woul be on myspace but im not. im actually looking to make alot off money and who doesnt love good grass


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 21, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> what the hell are you talking about??? this aint myspace...lol..maybe that was harsh but weird..


 lmao


----------



## SweezyMoney (Mar 21, 2008)

i know you cant possibly smoke all off this good green u grow so i would like to know ya


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

I smoke lots.....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

SweezyMoney said:


> i know you cant possibly smoke all off this good green u grow so i would like to know ya


I SMELL BACON!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

i know right......wtf was that....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

i would bannd his ass!


----------



## edux10 (Mar 21, 2008)

oink oink oink


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

Every hijack has sprouted...not one bad seed....Im hoping that means my female/male ratio will be good....they went from paper towel to showing out of dirt in 36 hours...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

also every cutting that I was trying to root is showing roots...not 1 died....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 22, 2008)

hey cali looking really good over there on the west coast. 36 hours is fast as hell...by the very early looks of it your gonna have some good genetics. is your last pic a GDP flowering?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

hey cali how big of a room would be good for a 600watt hps..i wanna build a room for my second grow!..i was just wondering if a 4x4 or a 6x6 room would be fine?!?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

I would go 3x3 with one 600.....imo


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> hey cali looking really good over there on the west coast. 36 hours is fast as hell...by the very early looks of it your gonna have some good genetics. is your last pic a GDP flowering?


it was in flower for 10 days now its in my mother room so I can start to take clones soon...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

you cut clones while in flowering? hows your success rate with that? i took 16 clones just about a week into flowering and they were realllll slow to root...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

naw mine are good.....it only took 5 days or so.....the gdp mom was from bamm bamm..he had it in flower so I told him to bring one here so I can mother it...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

damn.. must be genetics... 
it took almost 2 weeks to root my cuttings that were taken about a week after flowering... 
i took cuttings from the same plants a couple weeks before flowering and they took off! (Even tho someone told me u cant clone femmed strains)


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 22, 2008)

hey cali, i just put 2 lady's into flower 6 days ago, do you think i could take clones off of them?


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 22, 2008)

hey cali what kind of yield would you expect in a 3x3 with a 600 
(wondering because i have a 600)and my room is 4.5 x 3.5 )


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> hey cali what kind of yield would you expect in a 3x3 with a 600
> (wondering because i have a 600)and my room is 4.5 x 3.5 )


If you get 10 plants or so in there about a half pound to a pound depending on strain...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> hey cali, i just put 2 lady's into flower 6 days ago, do you think i could take clones off of them?


yea you can cut then now and be just fine....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 22, 2008)

looking good aye


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> looking good aye


like I need you to tell me that


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 22, 2008)

assholio!!!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

im going to start pulling the lavender today 1 plant at a time....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

I will do a "tour of cali's home" today also...I though it would be fun...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

haha.. ur a high ass guy


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> haha.. ur a high ass guy


that I am.....but thought it would be cool to let everyone look through my eyes for a minute.....


----------



## dankforall (Mar 22, 2008)

Cali they are looking nice. Very high trich counts! Great work!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome to CALI'S HOUSE........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

Im trying to learn how to use this scope my friend brought over...it hooks to the usb in the computer and is 130x....


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

looks awsome how much was that?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

She said like 99 bucks.....im just borrowing it


----------



## t dub c (Mar 22, 2008)

That will be rad for trich pics bro.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

here is how big the pics are though.....


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

i just googled it only 80 bucks and its usb im buying one now lol. so i can finaly get some killer close ups of my plant.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

let me try to get this thing working better...brb


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

i love my 420 scope and it gets super close pic's the only thing is i cant take pic's with it


----------



## SweezyMoney (Mar 22, 2008)

caligrown whats good?? i just got the chance to see the reply u posted.... lmof i definetly understand your concern but actually im official and believe that... i am actually on home detention right now for being on the other side of the judicial system. im very serious and to be honest you we'd probaly get along great and be very succesful but you can never know if you dont atleast holla at a nigga


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

strawberry cough


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

looks killer cali.


----------



## SweezyMoney (Mar 22, 2008)

that shit looks so fucking amazing im from nj.... i get good grass but it dont be anything like this shit you geniuses be puttin together and i would really love too be part of the club


----------



## SweezyMoney (Mar 22, 2008)

im tired of blowing on haze and sour diesel all day help a bro. out


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

AFFGOO.....


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Welcome to CALI'S HOUSE........




haha.. thats dope.. it would have been better if u put some of your BEATS in the background... speakin of beats.. quit slackin.. hook it up!

"i got a shotty in the grow room if ya wanna shoot me while im clippin"


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 22, 2008)

most of the trichs are cloudy...some are turning amber...some on the bottom parts are still clear.....few more days to go....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 23, 2008)

yea cali imma get one of those....i see they have one up from the one you are using for only 80 bucks. the mm740 1.3 megapixels. not the best, but im sure it will look good!

they got bigger pictures too. so how do you take the pictures? do you have to have it hooked up to the computer? like take the pictures then hook it up to the pc? or it must be hooked up to the pc?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

you plug it in...then it shows you on the screen...hit the button and it takes the picture right to the computer....pretty crazy..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

that piece I put up eaerlier could of fit inside my finger nail...it was real tiny...it looks like a full size bud in the zoom pics...


----------



## vertise (Mar 23, 2008)

any way you can check out my grow cali i cut 3 of my plants and want a professional opinion. Criticisms or compliments. love your grows btw.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/46002-second-grow-18.html


----------



## HoLE (Mar 23, 2008)

looks awesome Caligrown,,nice toy ya borrowed,,my wife loved Cali,,so we will get another chance to hook up again,,maybe next year,,she wants to stay for a month,,think I was gonna argue with her,,uh-uh,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

HoLE said:


> looks awesome Caligrown,,nice toy ya borrowed,,my wife loved Cali,,so we will get another chance to hook up again,,maybe next year,,she wants to stay for a month,,think I was gonna argue with her,,uh-uh,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


most definetly...we want to go to Canada soon so we will se what happens...


----------



## HoLE (Mar 23, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> most definetly...we want to go to Canada soon so we will se what happens...


that's awesome man,,keep me up to date on that one

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

what up cali?!?..i started building my grow room!..its in my sig if u wanna check it out!


----------



## dankforall (Mar 23, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Welcome to CALI'S HOUSE........


My name was on the screen when you zoomed in!! lol


----------



## vandango (Mar 23, 2008)

jesus i have never saw so many dick riding comments b4. cali,,,, you must be doing somthing right. lol but seriously props are props.. and dick riding is dick riding! BUD BEAST lol slurp slup


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

BUDBEAST is one word!!!! and no one is dick riding! cali's got a BAD ASS grow going and people give him nice comments...that dont meen there dick riding..btw HAPPY EASTER CALI!


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 23, 2008)

its called support not dick riding, if u take 4or 5 months to grow some damn good dank wouldnt u want people saying they u did something right


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks everyone...and happy easter..


----------



## User24 (Mar 23, 2008)

there is some dick riding going on, mainly in the last few pages by 1 individual.

guy needs to take a clue and stfu already imo... not sure whats the deal with him, maybe he doesn't know how easy it is to get rid of good weed here in Sacto, all you have to do is walk into a club with a backpack, first thing they say is "Are you here to vend?".. its that easy.

and while I am on a tear, drop the whole "nigga" thing, its immature if not slightly retarded to call a white guy nigga/niggaz or any such nonsense. nobody will take you seriously the way you act, i am suprised FDD hasn't tripped you up to admitting your 18th b-day is in a month and banned you.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

User24 said:


> there is some dick riding going on, mainly in the last few pages by 1 individual.
> 
> guy needs to take a clue and stfu already imo... not sure whats the deal with him, maybe he doesn't know how easy it is to get rid of good weed here in Sacto, all you have to do is walk into a club with a backpack, first thing they say is "Are you here to vend?".. its that easy.
> 
> and while I am on a tear, drop the whole "nigga" thing, its immature if not slightly retarded to call a white guy nigga/niggaz or any such nonsense. nobody will take you seriously the way you act, i am suprised FDD hasn't tripped you up to admitting your 18th b-day is in a month and banned you.


bump....wasn't aware your in sac too......good stuff..


----------



## edux10 (Mar 24, 2008)

Not trin to hijack but don't clubs give you less than street value when you vend to them?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 24, 2008)

sometimes....but would you rather risk getting shot in the face over a couple pounds of bud??


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 24, 2008)

yea, i try to avoid gettin shot in the face ...but hey.. youre supposed to try everything at least once right?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 24, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> yea, i try to avoid gettin shot in the face ...but hey.. youre supposed to try everything at least once right?


Here is what they get when they want to play.....


----------



## edux10 (Mar 24, 2008)

nice pic..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 24, 2008)

edux10 said:


> nice pic..


LOL....Home defense at it's finest.....


----------



## t dub c (Mar 24, 2008)

Cali bro what is that? crazy.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 24, 2008)

12 gauge mosberg.......500/A.--tactical riot pump


----------



## Lacy (Mar 24, 2008)

...........................


CALIGROWN said:


> Here is what they get when they want to play.....


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Mar 24, 2008)

A fine looking grow hope all turns out as planned at the harvest. Can't remember what happened to those black domina seeds you mentioned a while back. Anyways good growin

Klunk


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

awsome grow cali. hows the scope working out?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> awsome grow cali. hows the scope working out?


it works ok....but I think I get better pictures from my camera...


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 24, 2008)

my neighbor takes me to the range occasionally he has a 12 guage , an 18 guage (used em to shoot some clay pigeons (i'm about 80%hit rate) he has a 22 rifle with a scope , single shot 22, and a 22 handgun. and just about 2 weeks ago a friend of his gave him a 357. cant wait to fire that. oh he also has an sks but i've never used that one either 
i love the shottys though.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 24, 2008)

just finished reading 136 pages. lol. 

thanks for sharing, great pics, awsome strains, cant wait to see the final product. i guess that was my "dick riding" haha

which strain do you think will be the dankest/tightest nugs and which do you think has the highest trich count?


also can you tell me about the hijack lineage? ive never heard of the strain b4. 

thanks bro


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 24, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> just finished reading 136 pages. lol.
> 
> thanks for sharing, great pics, awsome strains, cant wait to see the final product. i guess that was my "dick riding" haha
> 
> ...


i think the strawberry cough will be the best this harvest/...and hijack is fdd's strain


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 24, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> i think the strawberry cough will be the best this harvest/...and hijack is fdd's strain


gotcha

ya, the SC looks YUMMY 

i wonder what my WW or Ice would like like under a scope

which strain do you think is producing the tightest/hardest buds? the OG kush looks rock like.

thanks


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 24, 2008)

the lavender is like rocks...but the sc is dense too...


----------



## FaCultGen (Mar 24, 2008)

lol i like how you can see the firing pin.

the bud looks great cali


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 24, 2008)

FaCultGen said:


> lol i like how you can see the firing pin.
> 
> the bud looks great cali


yes sir...didn't want to point it at the photographer loaded....


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_I'll remember never try and break in your house_
_'cause you would shoot me_

_Buds look delicious and I wouldn't dream of trying to rip you off._

_So is that a gun in your pocket or...._







CALIGROWN said:


> yes sir...didn't want to point it at the photographer loaded....


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

cali have you ever shot a black powder gun?


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 26, 2008)

why would u show ur face cali???


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 26, 2008)

like he gives a fuck!


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 26, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> why would u show ur face cali???


he has a California MM card, so he legal with state legislation. 

plus he's Cali the cowboy


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 26, 2008)

can u post some pics please!..i can feel the harvest coming soon! day 56?!?


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I'll remember never try and break in your house_
> _'cause you would shoot me_
> 
> _Buds look delicious and I wouldn't dream of trying to rip you off._
> ...


He's just happy to see you darling.....hahahaha


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_figured you'd get it_


ScarletteSky said:


> He's just happy to see you darling.....hahahaha


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)

I am harvesting....and im sick....going under the knife (kind of) in the morning....nothing serious at all though....I have only pulled one or 2 plants so far....bud is dry and curing now...ill post a pic in just a few minutes of some strawberry cough all dry and curing...brb


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)

STRAWBERRY COUGH DRIED AND CURED....IT WAS THE RUNT OF THE REST...


----------



## User24 (Mar 27, 2008)

good luck with your surgery bro. nice looking nugs.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)

User24 said:


> good luck with your surgery bro. nice looking nugs.


thanks man.....I got a few more nugs coming up in just a few minutes...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)

It Looks Loose And Fluffy...but Its Rock Hard Nugs...very Dense....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 27, 2008)

looks SOOOOOO tastey!!!! i'll be harvesting my tops soon..how can i tell when there ready without a scope to look at the trichs?!? remember im still on my first grow "still a newb"


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

DAMN RUNTS...........

lol, those look super frosty, looks like some sweet smoke bro.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 27, 2008)

You should bring some of that by for me to taste test for you...


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> You should bring some of that by for me to taste test for you...


ditto.....


----------



## vandango (Mar 27, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............................


----------



## cheech505 (Mar 27, 2008)

damn those buds looks like candy


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice Cali..I can only hope my harvest will look as nice!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2008)

fasho!!!!!!!


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 27, 2008)

awww please brruddaaah let me jus hit dat that shit!!!! come on tell us what it smokes like !!!! :d


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)

im home from the doctor.....hopefully everything is ok now...though it doesn't feel like it to me now.....it hurts...but I took 3 norco and my fingers are working so im typing....the bud is real good...I have only harvested 2 runts so far.....the best is yet to come...It's day 57 and I see some that need to be cut, but im not feeling it right now im going to stay on the couch laying down till I feel better....ill get my girl to take some pictures when she gets back from the pharmacy and I'll post them...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2008)

good well soon bro!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> good well soon bro!!!!


thanks man...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2008)

fasho!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Nice Cali..I can only hope my harvest will look as nice!


im sure it will...it looks nice..


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 27, 2008)

damn cali i wish i can have all those buds


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 27, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> im sure it will...it looks nice..


Thanks Cali.....it does seem to be going well! Get well soon!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok I got my girl to go in and take some pics...im uploading them now.....


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 28, 2008)

sorry to hear about the pain. you have the right medicine though.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is an example of what happens when you use too much neemoil...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

TRAIN WRECK MOMS


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

GRAND DADDY RE-VEG....MOTHER


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

MAZAR


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

THE BEAT DOWN CLONES I ROOTED,,NOW THEY ARE GOING IN POTS...ROOTS WERE 4 INCHES OUT OF THE ROCKWOOL..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

HIJACK F-2/B SEEDLINGS...ALL LOOK GREAT/..12 IN TOTAL..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

I GOT 2 OF MY GREAT WHITE SHARK CLONES BACK RECENTLY SO I CAN MOTHER THEM...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

TREY IS FULL....NEED A NEW LARGER ONE SOON...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

I MADE MY OWN CLONE DOMES...THEY ARE WORKING FINE...100% HAVE ROOTED SO FAR


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

here is the first victim of the strawberry cough...


----------



## edux10 (Mar 28, 2008)

Those are looking BOMB!!! Are the leaves a little curly because of heat? Either way A+++++


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 28, 2008)

curley coz oif watering, but hes almost finsihed it dont make any difference, tryin to get those buds to fatten up L


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

looking good cali. i love the cat pic's lol.


----------



## 1freezy (Mar 28, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Here is what they get when they want to play.....


Hey I use the 500/a when I play -Rainbow6Vegas 2 - on my XBOX360. Did you heist a movie theater to get that American Gangster poster behind you? If so was that gun used in the heist? Please do tell !


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 28, 2008)

they are looking good 

thats for the pics 

was your kitty really baked? lol


----------



## 1freezy (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey liked the clone dome. I have a simalar one I built and they root weel. I am actually wanting to build a mister for clones, for if I go out of town for a week or so they will still get some love!


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 28, 2008)

wow, it looks so dank!!!!! It's nothing short of marvelous. I bet it's going to be the best smoke you have all year ^_^


Tell me how did you trim it so well?!


----------



## overfiend (Mar 29, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I MADE MY OWN CLONE DOMES...THEY ARE WORKING FINE...100% HAVE ROOTED SO FAR


is it normal for the clones to look like that. i took some clones from a plant before harvest they have rooted but look similar to theese. will they come back and grow good?


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 29, 2008)

Cali Cali Cail is the place to be....................

smoke one for me.


----------



## BigRedGevo (Mar 29, 2008)

that looks delicious....aghhh im droolin


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 29, 2008)

:::insert random note of praise here:::


----------



## aqueous (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey man, enjoy! Tell me, does it loose some of it's appeal when it's legal?


----------



## edux10 (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, that is a great idea to make a clone dome if you can't get to the hydro store or nursery.. nice buddy..


----------



## xxluvergurlxx22 (Mar 29, 2008)

i started growin but its takin forever!!!....im not sure wut im not doing or doing wrong.....started on the 3/11/08....and compare to others i've seen on here their not at the stage they should be....


----------



## Lacy (Mar 30, 2008)

*Hi Mr. Cali. I did see your harvest pics and your buds sure look yummy.*
*I'd come over and visit ya for a tester but you got that big gun and all*


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah and guys like me helping trim=)


----------



## lJamiel (Mar 30, 2008)

Great buds man. I bet those burned very nice.  


I'm liking your American Gangster poster you got there too.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 30, 2008)

The strawberry Cough and Lavender are soooo nice we were trimming that shit forever.. I have some of the previously harvested strawberry cough Im smoking right now and it's the bomb...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 30, 2008)

i just got 5 fem BLACK ROSE seeds.. cant wait to try these out... they look soooo good..


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 30, 2008)

omg, I just creamed myself.....


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 30, 2008)

those black rose plants look redic!! what breeder did you get the seeds from?


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 30, 2008)

OH fuck thats what those are going to be I just nutted as well!!!!!!!!!!!Damnit and I just took a shower and changed my shorts..LOL


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

awsome plants man. how you doing cali hope all is well.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 30, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> those black rose plants look redic!! what breeder did you get the seeds from?


 it was developed by Heath Robinson... 
The mother is a purple Shiva Skunk F3, and the father is a F4 Black Russian female sex reversed, so the seeds are *female

*i got them as freebies from dr chronic with my order of white widow and nirvana chrystal... im starting to think the freebies are better than what i ordered!!!


----------



## aqueous (Mar 30, 2008)

I might have ordered from the wrong company. Those are nasty looking!


----------



## cream8 (Mar 31, 2008)

stopped by to catch up...you are a beast


----------



## westcoastbud (Mar 31, 2008)

godamn CALI! everything looks killer in your setup. lookin good bro


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 31, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> i just got 5 fem BLACK ROSE seeds.. cant wait to try these out... they look soooo good..




Thats Pretty Dert


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 31, 2008)

what SS said....except....OMFFFFFFFFFG!!


ScarletteSky said:


> omg, I just creamed myself.....


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 31, 2008)

sfl sean.. did attitude ever come threw for ya?? i ordered from doc atleast 10 days after sending u that PM ... and got mine a couple days ago...


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 31, 2008)

That sexy ass cola totally jacked this thread! sorry cali


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 31, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> sfl sean.. did attitude ever come threw for ya?? i ordered from doc atleast 10 days after sending u that PM ... and got mine a couple days ago...


Hell no they never came thru. $170 spent & no fucking product from those guys bee. Its been like 32 days now & one of the reps sent me an email stating that they sent me out a new order, this was like 5-6 days ago & I still havent received a tracking #. Im giving them like 5 more days then Im starting the "Fuck the attitude seed bank thread".


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

*I do hope that you have been feeling better since your operation Mr. caligrown. *


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 1, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> That sexy ass cola totally jacked this thread! sorry cali


wait till you see mine...im harvesting..


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 1, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> wait till you see mine...im harvesting..


I'm quivering with anticipation!!!!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi CaliGrown
Greetings From The Far East -South Korea
Healthy Plants.
Love You're Work.


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 1, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> wait till you see mine...im harvesting..



hey good to see ur back cali.. i kept everybody's mouth watering while u were gone with some pics of some black rose grown by L' Horticuleur (hg420)... "commercials" if you will.. were all waiting to see your harvest... =)


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 1, 2008)

Dam this shit is international for real, Marijuana unites the world word to mother. Homeboy from the far east just pulled in......thats what Im talking about. UNITY, we need that.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 1, 2008)

Calis lavender is the fucking bomb I helped harest some more last night.... MMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 1, 2008)

New pics soon?


----------



## edux10 (Apr 2, 2008)

No one posts harvesting pics anymore.. Close your eyes and imagine Cali's harvest.. MMMMMMMMM smells good too..


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 2, 2008)

haha... good ole' trenton.....

can't wait to see!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 2, 2008)

Killa Cali Crops!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> New pics soon?


pics of harvest and new room coming soon......ill try to get at least a few up tonight...


----------



## afirsttimer (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, just saw your thread cali.... great grow! E blankets on the wall?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

afirsttimer said:


> Wow, just saw your thread cali.... great grow! E blankets on the wall?


No its mylar......buy it by the roll...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

STRAWBERRY COUGH PLANT...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

Why is there a shroom growing out of my GDP Bamm Bamm????


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## t dub c (Apr 3, 2008)

YES, shit cali you have alot going on right there, looks killer bro. I fecking wish...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

ROOTS.......


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 3, 2008)

Holy shit!!! Look at that bud!!! I can actually SEE the crystals on it! That root ball is massive too!!! I want to do it like you doin' it!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

This journal will probably be done soon and I will be starting a new "never ending" journal for my sea of green.....


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 3, 2008)

This is grand, made my night. Can't wait for the new thread.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 3, 2008)

Yuppers, you all should check out my journal too. I gots new pictures ^_^


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking great! Nice harvest....were the Straw Cough harvest pics from 1 plant? Impressive....all the way around!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 3, 2008)

that SC looks great  ...... im pitching a tent from looking at it

better to get shooms from Bamm than his spider mites

great work cali, i cant wait to see the new setup/thread.

bro


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

do the snashberrys taste like snashberrys?!?! sure looks like it does! killa buds cali! just like McDonalds "IM LOVEIN IT!"


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

LAVENDER...........DRIED AND CURED..


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are some very pretty buds cali. Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

the lavender just made me cream myself!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 3, 2008)

..nice job cali !!! well done..


----------



## overfiend (Apr 3, 2008)

verrrry nice. good job cali

i just wanna stick my face in em' and take a big wiff.

i want an air freshiner that smells like that


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 3, 2008)

i've been lucky enough to smoke lavender on a few different occassions
i love the stuff... pretty good for a purple with a more mild taste

but this stuff





is ridiculous
much better than the stuff i saw

thats for sure

+rep if it lets me =]


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 3, 2008)

Purple is my favorite colour. I luv it, they look sooo tasty. Great job. 



CALIGROWN said:


> LAVENDER...........DRIED AND CURED..


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 3, 2008)

LOVE them budS!!


----------



## toolage (Apr 3, 2008)

tears are rolling from my eyes....thank you for showing this beautiful harvest!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

Og Kush Pics Coming Soon.....its Real Deal Kush....the Smell Is On Point..


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2008)

give me some!!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 3, 2008)

_thanks for stopping by the new journal californiagrown. you marijuana look great!_


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> _thanks for stopping by the new journal californiagrown. you marijuana look great!_


thanks man.....i got more pictures coming soon....


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 3, 2008)

This harvest just keeps getting better AND BETTER!!! The lavander is beautiful, I want to smoke it with you lolz. The buds on that kush is like, monsterous! Love it, great job, you'll be high for a while ^_^


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> This harvest just keeps getting better AND BETTER!!! The lavander is beautiful, I want to smoke it with you lolz. The buds on that kush is like, monsterous! Love it, great job, you'll be high for a while ^_^


they were pretty swole....it was a late bloomer ..I thought it was strawberry cough till I cut it down....then I could smell the kush for sure...that smell is one of a kind


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

whats up cali stopping buy to say high. plants/pic's look awsome nice job cali


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up cali stopping buy to say high. plants/pic's look awsome nice job cali


Thanks buddy.....


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 3, 2008)

cali those buds are absoultely fantastic!! the lavender looks so fuckin tastey i would love to smoke some of that. and that og kush has some buds like i've ever seen before. thsoe buds are so different than most other plants. you will be blazed off your ass for a while.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 4, 2008)

Still cutting down more Lavender's...more pics soon


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 4, 2008)

damn!! stayin busy, I see... I love that lavender, bro!


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 4, 2008)

I Love the Buds! Your pics look great, I love the way the lavendar buds look! Beautiful! Just Beautiful! Thanks Very much for sharing!  Great work!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 4, 2008)

some of today's work...


----------



## KingTeg (Apr 4, 2008)

lookin like a sweet harvest cali nice one dude
the fruits of your labour are always so much more enjoyable


----------



## panhead (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow.................Wow


----------



## westcoastbud (Apr 4, 2008)

damn nice pics CALI. looks bomb diggity!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 4, 2008)

im guessing the hash is coming soon?!?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 4, 2008)

you are an inspiration! Amazing grow!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

good job california


----------



## tacticalcustoms (Apr 5, 2008)

Just looking at all that bud, well brings a smile to my face!


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 5, 2008)

lovin it your pics keep getting better Cali


----------



## HoLE (Apr 5, 2008)

Cheers Cali,,nice job,,enjoy

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## t dub c (Apr 6, 2008)

Straight up cali those buds shots looks soo damb good man.


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks like a great harvest, good job on the grow and hope the yield is just as good. good growin to ya

Klunk


----------



## t dub c (Apr 6, 2008)

KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Looks like a great harvest, good job on the grow and hope the yield is just as good. good growin to ya
> 
> Klunk


OHHHH, it will be good.


----------



## toolage (Apr 7, 2008)

great stuff cali, those are magazine worthy. congrats!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Apr 7, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Why is there a shroom growing out of my GDP Bamm Bamm????


 
u gunna eat that shroom if not send it this way =D


----------



## LoganSmith (Apr 7, 2008)

Hahah, what's up Cali? You play Life to? I just got ass kick by some family members. 

all stop by later to get some of that lav. and play a mean game of life. hahah J.k

Peace


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 8, 2008)

The Simpsons game of life rocks!!


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Apr 13, 2008)

Cali that is a heck of a harvest, cant wait for a smoke report and wieght!!!

Congratz!!!!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 13, 2008)

Smoke report... I've smoked some of everything.. Stawberry Cough... Is the fucking shit..very heady& stony high!!
Og Kush... BEST OG KUSH I've ever had.. If you've have ever tried the bay area strain KAT PISS then its very similar in smell and high .. Very stony..
The Lavender... Is the best Indica Ive had in dayz.... I don;'t even smoke it till night time now because it knocks me on my ass I smoked some on my lunhc break and fell asleep in class=)


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah I dunno about that shroom I had one growing out of mine also... I was going to eat it but was kinda afraid to... the soil I used I had for about 4monhts before I used it... it's FOX FARM Happy Frog...weird shit...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 13, 2008)

figure the soil comes from Humbolt...


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 13, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Smoke report... I've smoked some of everything.. Stawberry Cough... Is the fucking shit..very heady& stony high!!
> Og Kush... BEST OG KUSH I've ever had.. If you've have ever tried the bay area strain KAT PISS then its very similar in smell and high .. Very stony..
> The Lavender... Is the best Indica Ive had in dayz.... I don;'t even smoke it till night time now because it knocks me on my ass I smoked some on my lunhc break and fell asleep in class=)


 
NICE Bamm Bamm!!! glad to see the report, man!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 13, 2008)

everything good cali?!?..we havn't heard from ya in a while..


----------



## User24 (Apr 14, 2008)

setting up the next grow I am sure. it takes a bit of time. he will be back.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 14, 2008)

I think the Strawberry cough is the tastiest I just smoked some more of it=)


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 14, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> I think the Strawberry cough is the tastiest I just smoked some more of it=)


i figured that!..what has the strongest high,the lavender?!?


----------



## stemseed (Apr 16, 2008)

I know im late but amazing work on the lavender grow, harvest, and cure. _{peace}{{


----------



## dankforall (Apr 16, 2008)

What ever happened to cali. I dont see him on RIU much anymore. Very nice buds the lavender looks sweet!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Apr 16, 2008)

ey cali wussup where ya been and where the OG kush buda at isnt that what this thread was about lol???


----------



## ScarletteSky (Apr 18, 2008)

pft, man you know he's gone uh smokin that weed ^_^ We won't see him for a while.....


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 19, 2008)

Cali's still around I spoke with him earlier.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 19, 2008)

lol... I'd HOPE SO!! hehe just probably concentrating on all his other plants and shit.. that's whats up


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 19, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Cali's still around I spoke with him earlier.


why hasnt be posted in so long? just got bored with RIU or what?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Cali's still around I spoke with him earlier.



my place, sunday, bring him.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 19, 2008)

Im working on it.. Still not sure yet Im hoping to make it up there. He might not be able to make it tommorow but I'm trying=)


----------



## HoLE (Apr 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my place, sunday, bring him.


,,<------ *fdd,, cali,,and Bamm Bamm*,,,,,,,,,,,HoLE-------> 

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 19, 2008)

*420 420 420 420*


----------



## User24 (Apr 20, 2008)

its only 1:31 4/20 bro, still a few more hours till 4:20 4/20

j/k I am lit off my ass just sitting here waiting for lights on


----------



## User24 (Apr 21, 2008)

been 17 days since last post Cali, whats up bro?

dont pull a trenton on us ><


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't worry he won't he'll be back after awhile...Rest assured..


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

ya hell be back


----------



## User24 (Apr 26, 2008)

damn man, this shit is getting creepy.

first trent dissapears, now cali... 22 days now


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 26, 2008)

Temps are getting HOTTTTTT in cali........


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 26, 2008)

Hes Probably Just Getting Stoned Out Of His Ass
With All That Kind Marijuana I Would Be Doing The Same
Lol


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 26, 2008)

Dude i noticed the little shrooms in your soil. I saw that you were using that soil base in the brown bag in the first couple of posts. My friend used that soil, I used Ocean Forest, but anyways his pots were infected with shrooms. We opened the bag and it grew shrooms in about 2 months. weird. Heres a picture of one of his pots. 

BTW he got his soil from home deopt


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 26, 2008)

eat that and trip man.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Apr 26, 2008)

Purplecheeser said:


> Dude i noticed the little shrooms in your soil. I saw that you were using that soil base in the brown bag in the first couple of posts. My friend used that soil, I used Ocean Forest, but anyways his pots were infected with shrooms. We opened the bag and it grew shrooms in about 2 months. weird. Heres a picture of one of his pots.
> 
> BTW he got his soil from home deopt


who the fuk did that post in ur sig??? that fukkin dumbass he should use them..... so wat nirvana made a mistake


----------



## NORCAL^INHERE (Apr 26, 2008)

I know CALIGROWN.. He is my cousin


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 26, 2008)

IM back for now....had some family issues. To make a long story short my Mother became ill and passed away last weekend. I loved her. And now life goes on. But it's a lot harder then before.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 26, 2008)

holy shit, its cali!!!!! i thought you were dead dude 

lol, good to see your back bra


edit- ohh....... i just read what you wrote in your post after i submitted this... im sorry to hear about that, that sucks...


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 26, 2008)

omg, cali! i am SO sorry 2 hear that... i hope that things in life treat u right. my thoughtr and prayers go out to you and yours.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 26, 2008)

welcome back man....


sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Cali.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It's nice to be back here it feels like home to me..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 26, 2008)

I am going to start a new journal for my sog....it will be up today..


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

*Oh wow!  *
*Oh! Gosh! I don't even know what to say Caligrown. *
*I had no idea *
*So sorry *


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 26, 2008)

here is some of the lavender and og kush...I harvested almost 48 oz. dry weight from 19 clones...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 26, 2008)

that shit looking mighty tasty!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 26, 2008)

lavender please. just a little bit is all i need.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> lavender please. just a little bit is all i need.


it's all gone buddy....but the purple kush is on the way..i think you will like the mazar more it reminds me of orange kush


----------



## Budda_Luva (Apr 26, 2008)

hey cali sorry to hear about ur mom may she &#8224;R.I.P&#8224; but no wonder why the lavendar is gone and hey wat ever happen to the O.G kush


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 26, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> hey cali sorry to hear about ur mom may she R.I.P but no wonder why the lavendar is gone and hey wat ever happen to the O.G kush


there is a pic of it at the top of the page...and thank you..


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 26, 2008)

nice harvest numbers friend

i'm sorry you lost someone so close to you...

take care buddy


----------



## Enigma (Apr 26, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> here is some of the lavender and og kush...I harvested almost 48 oz. dry weight from 19 clones...


 
*48 DRY oz.?*

*3 pounds from 19 clones?*

You *are* God.

I'm going to read over this journal until my brain explodes.





Enigma


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 27, 2008)

Cali Im glad your back man and my deepest condolences about your mother hope to hear from ya soon..Dan



I still have alittle OG Kush and damn its bomb!!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 27, 2008)

cali gave u some of his og kush?


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 27, 2008)

damnit I can't seem to figure out right about when you started harvest I was thinking day 55 or 65? Im at Day 49 right now... How are the clones??


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry about your loss Cali.........Those buds on the table look SWEET !!!......Great Job !!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 27, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> IM back for now....had some family issues. To make a long story short my Mother became ill and passed away last weekend. I loved her. And now life goes on. But it's a lot harder then before.


Dude.. man.. sorry to hear.

Wow.

I feel for ya brah.



Enigma


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 27, 2008)

sorry about ur loss cali!...i think everyone here knows how it feels to loose a loved one! def. one of the worst feelings in the world!..just keep ur head up man! good luck...and btw the buds look great!..im sure they'll be there to help u every step of ur way!


----------



## User24 (Apr 27, 2008)

gratz on the bomb harvest bro, it's good to have you back, I almost dropped my elite subscription and went to a different forum when I thought you where gone.


----------



## dankforall (Apr 28, 2008)

Our thoughts a prayers are with you guys cali. Very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

Cali.. what page is the list of nutrients you used?

I'm making a aero setup down the road and I'd like a yield close to yours.. I just need to make sure they will be compatible with H2O2 and are 100% water-soluble.

Thanks,
E


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

I used general hydroponics flora nova grow and bloom and added dr. hornby's big bud 0-10-40 as a booster during the last few weeks of flowering...thats it...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

and thanks for all the love everyone...it helps alot...This community is the best...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 28, 2008)

We're all here for ya...


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I used general hydroponics flora nova grow and bloom and added dr. hornby's big bud 0-10-40 as a booster during the last few weeks of flowering...thats it...


I'm going to use:

KoolBloom 2-45-28
MaxiBloom 5-15-14
MaxiGrow 10-5-15
Diamond Nectar and/or molasses

"Diamond Nectar is mixed into hydroponics solutions or added to soil and foliar fertilizers to release its premium fulvic acid. Your customers will notice increased vitality in their plants along with greater stress resistance and improved crop yields."

What do you think?



CALIGROWN said:


> and thanks for all the love everyone...it helps alot...This community is the best...


 
Thank you!

You've contributed so much.. and from what I'm learning from you I will spin off my own to share!!!

CALIGROWN for the win!!!





E


----------



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

*Did you start your new journal caligrown? I'm waiting for it.*

*btw....your new avatar pic is so hot and sexy. I can hardly stand it. *


----------



## CALIGROWN (May 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Did you start your new journal caligrown? I'm waiting for it.*
> 
> *btw....your new avatar pic is so hot and sexy. I can hardly stand it. *


Yes it's right here...
**Cali's Sea Of Green/purple**


----------



## HoLE (May 1, 2008)

oh wow,,your back,,,where ya been,,,how ya doin,,how's it growin,,,lol,,no really,,where ya been,,hehehehehe,,j/k,,good to have you back

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## cream8 (Jun 27, 2008)

quit smoking those cigs!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Here is what they get when they want to play.....

















CALIGROWN said:


> ROOTS.......










think it could blast thru that root ball? hehheheheheh


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> think it could blast thru that root ball? hehheheheheh


 that root ball would make a good silencer/ muffler.....


----------



## bigbuddah (Aug 27, 2008)

the pistils look premature. you said you picked those?


----------



## dertmagert (Aug 29, 2008)

HAHAHA @ the dude that thinks cali aint got the green thumb


----------



## MR. MAGNUM (Mar 19, 2010)

I love the huge root tangles!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2010)

6615 dollars.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 19, 2010)

this thread is maaaaaaaad oooooooooooold!!!! what happend to cali anyway?!? ..how u been fdd?!?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm doing really good, thanks. how about yourself?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 20, 2010)

not bad at all!....any outdoor grows going i can take a look at ?!?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 20, 2010)

my sources tell me cali is involved in strong arming med patients and ripping off people all around sactown and nearby areas. what a guy lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> my sources tell me cali is involved in strong arming med patients and ripping off people all around sactown and nearby areas. what a guy lol.


you seem to have good sources.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you seem to have good sources.


pretty bad when i hear about his shit all the way over here in podunk-ville east coast. karma is a bitch that comes in many forms.


----------

